# Etudiant PCiste pense à changer mais s'y perd!



## Ugooo (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, je sais qu'il y a pas mal de topic sur le sujet mais finalement je ne trouve pas vraiment de profil me correspondant...

Je suis étudiant en 3e année de Licence de Bilogie en Neurosciences, et je vais enchainer sur un master et surement sur un doctorat.

Je suis Pciste depuis toujours, j'ai actuellement depuis 2 ans un Packard Bell 17" intel core 2 duo P7450 a 2.13Ghz, 4 Go de RAM , 500 Go et une radeon HD 3650.
J'ai acheté ce pc 600 euros au lieu de 900euros sur vente-privée.com.
Sachant que Packar Bell est pas une marque super réputée pour la qualité de son matos, c'est quand meme la config et le prix qui m'ont attiré.

En gros, j'ai eu 1 ans et demi de galere a répétition (formatage environ tous les mois, avec des problemes où meme des experts ne comprenaient pas si c'était du a un probleme materiel ou logiciel...) et tout va bien depuis environ 5 mois (peut etre que la plaque a 3 ventilo qui ne le quitte plus fait son effet). 

Bon j'ai un peu mis en place la situation, j'arrete de raconter ma vie et je vous expose mon probleme :

je vais bouger de ma ville l'an prochain (soit erasmus soit en france) et je pense serieusement a changer de PC (meme si tout va bien depuis quelque temps avec lui) afin d'acquerir a la fois une stabilité logicielle (Je ne veux plus me retrouver dans des situations ou je risque de perdre toutes mes données, surtout des travaux et des cours, mais aussi multimedia...) et une facilité de transport.
En effet, bien que mon 17" soit vraiment tres argéable, il fait 99% des allez retours entre mon lit et mon bureau (1m50).
Impossible de le prendre en cours ou a la BU car trop lourd et autonomie merdique.

Avec une reticence envers les mac depuis toujours, je connais de plus en plus de personnes qui en ont et qui sont toutes tres satisfaites et cela m'a permis de tester des mac et de faire tomber beaucoup de préjugés débiles qui me maintenaient anti-mac (absence de clic droit direct, par exemple) .De plus, Apple est tres répendu dans le milieux scientifique (la plupart de mes profs ont un Mac).

J'hesite néanmoins entre plusieurs modeles : MBA 13", BMP 13" gonflé ou MBP 15" (le plus cher).

Dans les sujets que j'ai lu, on parle souvent d'évaluer ses besoin et l'utilisation qu'on va avoir donc pour moi:

_Bureautique (open office excell etc...)
_internet (surf et téléchargement ++)
_ecoute de musique
_films (je suis passioné de cinéma, donc le comfort de visionage compte quand meme beaucoup...)
_jeux 
_visionage de photo + retouche (j'ai acheté un reflex l'été dernier et je commence a apprendre doucement les joies de la retouche des fichiers Raw) masi ça reste un niveau tres peu évolué attention!
_ possible aprentissage du montage de video (je peux filmer en HD et 1080p avec mon reflex, et je compte bien essayer un de ces 4, meme si j'ai pas encore trouver le temps ni les logiciels)


Je parle de jeux, mais je ne suis pas un gros gamer. En gros je joue à un jeu entier une fois tous les 2 ou 3 mois, selon les sorties... (Mass effect, mass effect 2, assassin's creed I II et brotherhood...)
J'aime savoir que les jeux vont tourner sur ma machine (pour ne pas etre limité si j'ai un week end a perdre par exemple  ) mais je ne passe pas non plus mes journées ou toutes mes soirées a jouer..
D'ailleurs, est il facile de faire tourner un jeux PC sur un mac meme si il n'est pas adapté? je sais que Boot camp ou autre peut switcher sur windows mais je ne connais pas les détails (windows étant installé sur la machine, les risques de virus sont ils plus important??)
Comment ça se passe avec des jeux téléchargés? (légalement ou illégalement, je ne lance pas de débat sur la question, je demande simplement si c'est possible de bidouiller un minimum: installation de crack, etc...)

Meme si ma config actuelle laisse a désirer, j'arrive a faire tourner tous les jeux cité ci dessus en niveau moyen +

L'argument du prix entre en jeu, sans tellement y entrer non plus, vu que meme les plus petite config sont vendues à un prix obscene... je cherche du coup ici un amortissement sur plusieurs années (3 ou 4) evidement.

Voila,désolé pour ce post tres long, je vous laisse la parole pour m'apporter de l'aide: *quel Mac est fait pour moi?*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2011)

Salut, pour ton usage je verrais bien un Macbook Pro 15" avec écran mat haute résolution (toujours plus agréable pour la photo ou la vidéo).


----------



## poissonfree (10 Avril 2011)

MBP15" avec écran HD et antireflet

Windows, qu'il soit sur un PC ou en virtualisation sur Linux ou Mac, restera ..... roulement de tambour ..... Windows (avec les même virus que sur ton PC ).

Au niveau installation des jeux et logiciels sous Mac (pour plus de 75% d'entre eux) c'est , déjà fini , y'a pas un truc derrière que j'aurais oublié de faire :mouais: ? 

En attendant, si le cur t'en dit, tu peux toujours essayer Ubuntu (en version Live-CD si t'as peur) sur ton PC


----------



## Ugooo (10 Avril 2011)

Salut et merci de répondre si vite!

J'ai pas compris ta phrase sur les programmes et les jeux " c'est deja fini???"
Mais boot camp risque donc d'attirer plus de virus? En meme temps si on l'active juste le temp de jouer a un jeux ça va non?

L'ecran anti reflet, beaucoup le conseille sur ce forum, mais je lis dans plein de test que le traitement anti reflet (car c'est bien le meme ecran traité, dapres ce que j'ai compris, et non un verre spécial) enleve les reflets mais donne un rendu de l'image BEAUCOUP moins belle (contraste, saturation des couleurs, etc...)
J'arrive pas vraiment a me rendre compte des reflets sur un mac, mais apparement c'est vraiment LE probleme.. c'est bizarre qu'apple ne corrige pas ça. j'ai jamais trop eu de probleme de ce genre avec mon pc (peut etre que je le sors pas souvent aussi, mais en pleine journée avec soleil a bloc dans ma chambre ou salon ya aucun probleme...)

Par contre un pote a moi vient d'acheter un macbook (oui je sais, c'est surement une erreur) et c'est vrai que je trouve qu'on voit quedal...


----------



## poissonfree (10 Avril 2011)

L'installation est franchement beaucoup mais alors beaucoup plus simple  comparé à windows. Et la suppression, je t'en parle même pas  

Pour les virus, si tu coupes la connexion internet à Windows, il n'y aura pas de virus. Par contre, si tu mets des fichiers qui proviennent de ton Mac ou d'internet, là t'auras besoin d'un Anti virus. 
De toutes façons, comme je l'ai écrit juste avant, windows reste windows avec les problèmes qu'on connait


----------



## Ugooo (10 Avril 2011)

Dans tous les cas il est conseillé davoir un antivirus et un pare feu meme sur mac non?
En quoi une installation sur mac est elle plus facile que sur windows? (je trouve pas ça compliqué sur windows :s)
Pour ce qui est de jeu ou de logiciel cracké, ça se passe comment? 
C'est possible de les installer sur OSX ou alors faut passer par bootcamp et windows?

Quant a l'écran HD antireflet qui perd en qualité d'image et de couleur (et de design aussi, on perd le pourtour noir que je trouve joli), des avis?


----------



## Sly54 (10 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> ou de logiciel cracké, ça se passe comment?




Mal, sur Macgé


----------



## Ugooo (10 Avril 2011)

ahah daccord.
Mais là je ne fait ni promotion du piratage, ni pub, je ne donne meme pas d'avis.

J'aimerai juste avoir des réponses a des question, il est aujourdhui impossible de ne pas passer par la case téléchargement (légal ou illégal), j'aimerai juste savoir comment ça se passe sur mac vu que je ne connais pas du tout l'OSX.

Faut arreter de vouloir censurer tout et n'importe quoi 

Comment ça se passe donc? on a acces aux fichier? l'installation d'un crack, par exemple (car oui j'installe des crack no-cd pour des jeux que j'ai payé, c'est quand meme bien plus simple), c'est possible?

...et pour l'écran?


----------



## poissonfree (10 Avril 2011)

Je pense que si tu continues encore ne fois de parler de Crack, il y aura de grande chance pour que plus personnes ne te répondent sans parler de se que peuvent faire les modos


----------



## Ugooo (10 Avril 2011)

ah ok.. je pensais pas que la censure serait a ce point poussée! je comprend pas, c'est comme si on avait pas le droit de parler du racisme, alors que le probleme c'est pas en parler, c'est de l'etre!.. enfin bon ok!

Place a mes autres question alors!
L'ecran anti reflet, pour ou contre?

Comment dans la video de presentation du MBA on peut voir des image d'assassin's creed II? La puce est assez puissante pour le faire tourner?? je trouve ça un peu fou...


----------



## Larochea (10 Avril 2011)

J'ai rencontré plus ou moins les mêmes interrogations que toi il y a 1 mois et demi

Par soucis pécuniaire, j'ai dû repousser l'achat de mon mac, que je reçoit la semaine prochaine mais j'ai choisi le MacBook Air 13" avec 4Go de ram pour les raisons suivantes : 

On ne peut plus transportable, pour te faire une idée, rend toi dans un magasin qui propose des mac et soupèse les 3 machines qui tu convoites, c'est flagrant 

D'un point de vue autonomie, j'ai besoin d'une machine qui va tenir entre 5 à 7H dans un amphi par jours, ce que le Air (comme les autres d'ailleurs, propose)

D'un point de vue puissance, je joue aussi à des jeux dématérialisés (Pris sur Steam) et je pense qu'une bonne vidéo vaux mieux qu'un discours dithyrambique : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy_CwNCvhsA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaS4nriktOc&feature=related

(La seconde se joue sur un 11.6" d'ailleurs)

Pour Assassin's Creed, on ne joue pas dans la même cour, mon utilisation reste sur des jeux globalement Source Engine, ou du Blizzard, tes jeux requièrent plus de puissance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n81Hm1rMAWQ

Tu peux te faire une idée là dessus, d'ailleurs n'hésite pas à en regarder en affinant tes recherches en fonction du type de machine que tu veux.

Le Air, te permet d'avoir une meilleure résolution (1440*900) sans clavier rétro-éclairé cependant.

C'est la résolution que tu va retrouver sur un 15" de base, mais ce dernier sera certes, fourni avec des composants bien plus puissants.

Cependant, tu t'alloue quel budget pour cet achat ?


----------



## NightWalker (10 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> ahah daccord.
> Mais là je ne fait ni promotion du piratage, ni pub, je ne donne meme pas d'avis.
> 
> J'aimerai juste avoir des réponses a des question, il est aujourdhui impossible de ne pas passer par la case téléchargement (légal ou illégal), j'aimerai juste savoir comment ça se passe sur mac vu que je ne connais pas du tout l'OSX.
> ...





Ugooo a dit:


> ah ok.. je pensais pas que la censure serait a ce point poussée! je comprend pas, c'est comme si on avait pas le droit de parler du racisme, alors que le probleme c'est pas en parler, c'est de l'etre!.. enfin bon ok!



Certes... mais tu oublies que tu es dans un forum public. Une réponse concernant le téléchargement illégale engage les responsabilités de MacGé. Le fait d'en parler, peut être considéré comme une incitation au piratage. Ça peut paraître totalement hypocrite, mais c'est comme ça. Tu ne trouveras aucun forum public t'autorisant à parler de ce sujet ouvertement. Sauf des forums underground.

Il y a quand même une différence entre parler du racisme et parler du téléchargement illégal. Dans le premier cas, il s'agit plus de commenter un sujet. Dans le deuxième cas, et vu ta question, il ne s'agit pas de commenter un sujet, mais bien d'une méthode. Ce n'est donc plus la même chose.


----------



## Ugooo (11 Avril 2011)

Je suis censé voir quoi sur les video? en gros les jeux tournent (meme si les graphsime du 1er jeux sont moches, mais je sais pas si c'est le jeux ou la machine) et assassin's creed II tourne mais avec des ralentissement (en meme temps il a mis tout en elevé, ce qui veux dire qu'en baissant les options un peu ça devrait marcher bien).

Je comprend pas comment Apple peut faire la promo du MBA avec des images de AC2 si il est pas capable de le faire tourner correctement en elevé, mais bon...

En fait, la question du budget est assez floue, pour l'instant c'est seulement une idée qui me taraude depuis quelques semaines , et qui grandit de plus en plus, voila pourquoi jecris sur le forum, pour avoir des réponses a la plupart de mes questions (meme si certaines resteront sans réponses ahah)..

D'ailleurs en gros entre le MBA gonflé a bloc et le MBP 15" superieur, il y a finalement pas tant d'écart..
De toute façon les prix sont obscenes, et à ces prix obscenes se rajoute une myriade de petites dépenses indispensable en logiciels et connectique...
J'ai vite compris que si on veut du Apple, il faut etre pres a accepter tout ce que ça engendre, le bon comme le mauvais.

J'ai une question qui va surement rester sans réponse mais je la pose quand meme : pensez vous qu'il y aura une révolution des mac (aussi bien MBA et MBP, et pourquoi pas un nouveau macbook tout court) en 2012? Aussi bien au niveau du design, que des prix, que du hardware?

Vu que mon achat n'est en rien pressé, ça me ferait mal de mettre entre 1500 et 2000 euros dans un produit si dans 6 mois sortent les nouveaux mac, avec un nouveau design (clavier plus grand pour les 15"), une démocratisation totale du SSD, une camera plus évoluée, un lecteur bluray etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h07 ----------




NightWalker a dit:


> Certes... mais tu oublies que tu es dans un forum public. Une réponse concernant le téléchargement illégale engage les responsabilités de MacGé. Le fait d'en parler, peut être considéré comme une incitation au piratage. Ça peut paraître totalement hypocrite, mais c'est comme ça. Tu ne trouveras aucun forum public t'autorisant à parler de ce sujet ouvertement. Sauf des forums underground.
> 
> Il y a quand même une différence entre parler du racisme et parler du téléchargement illégal. Dans le premier cas, il s'agit plus de commenter un sujet. Dans le deuxième cas, et vu ta question, il ne s'agit pas de commenter un sujet, mais bien d'une méthode. Ce n'est donc plus la même chose.



Le racisme etait seulement un exmple pour dire qu'il existe dans notre société des tabous, et que souvent un seul mot peut clore ou en tout cas orienté une conversation.
Je n'encourage pas, ni ne fait la promotion du téléchargement illégal. Je connais les regles des forums. Par contre je tient a m'informer si l'utilisation de logiciel necessitant d'acceder aux fichiers sources est possible (aussi bien des crack LEGAL pour jeux ACHETES, mais aussi des manipulation antivirus poussées par exemple...)
Je m'apprete a acheter un produit coutant plus d'un mois de salaire pour la plupart des français, je suis en droit de me demander ce que je pourrais ou ne pourrais pas faire avec.
Je comprends que la limite dans le dialogue est un peu flou et que mes propos peuvent etre mal interprétés, j'irai donc poser mes questions a ce sujet ailleurs.

Néanmoins, pour le reste, vous demeurez d'une grande aide et je suis tres content d'avoir vos avis!


----------



## Sly54 (11 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> J'ai vite compris que si on veut du Apple, il faut etre pres a accepter tout ce que ça engendre, le bon comme le mauvais.


Oui. En gros.




Ugooo a dit:


> J'ai une question qui va surement rester sans réponse mais je la pose quand meme : pensez vous qu'il y aura une révolution des mac (aussi bien MBA et MBP, et pourquoi pas un nouveau macbook tout court) en 2012? Aussi bien au niveau du design, que des prix, que du hardware?
> 
> Vu que mon achat n'est en rien pressé, ça me ferait mal de mettre entre 1500 et 2000 euros dans un produit si dans 6 mois sortent les nouveaux mac, avec un nouveau design (clavier plus grand pour les 15"), une démocratisation totale du SSD, une camera plus évoluée, un lecteur bluray etc...


Déjà que dans 2 mois on ne sait pas ce qui va se passer avec Apple, alors 6 mois, tu imagines ? 
Quoi que, un lecteur BR, on peut fort probablement te dire non, ça ne sera pas intégré aux prochaines machines, Steve J ne le souhaitant pas. Maintenant, s'il a changé d'avis, il ne nous en a rien dit !!




Ugooo a dit:


> (aussi bien des crack LEGAL pour jeux ACHETES, mais aussi des manipulation antivirus poussées par exemple...)


Un crack, par définition, n'est pas légal, même si tu as acheté le jeu. Car il viole la licence du jeu. Un patch écrit par l'éditeur, oui, ça c'est légal.


----------



## elamapi (11 Avril 2011)

Je vais la faire super courte.

Tu veux jouer de temps en temps. Et au vu de ce que tu annonces, tu aimes te faire plaisir autrement qu'en jouant a tétris, même si c'est de temps en temps.

Donc le choix est SUPER de chez SUPER limité. 

Macbook pro >= 15".

Ce sont les seuls à avoir une carte video à mémoire dédié qui sera necessaire pour te faire un peu plaisir. Même si les 13" peuvent encore passer en mid details sur les jeux d'hier, ca n'ira pas bien loin.


----------



## Larochea (11 Avril 2011)

Les vidéos, disons que c'est bien pratique pour te faire une idée et savoir comment un jeu réagit sur une machine donnée, si ça tourne sur le MacBook Air/Pro de l'utilisateur Lambda qui le met sur YouTube, ça tournera de la même manière sur le tiens.

Mais il n'empêche que si tu veux vraiment te faire plaisir, je rejoins l'avis d'Elamapi

Le Pro 15" sera certainement celui qui te conviendra le mieux.


----------



## Ugooo (11 Avril 2011)

Le truc c'est qu'au final meme le 15 n'est pas si puissant pour un jeu si? Je m'y connais pas si bien que ça (je me tiens beaucoup moins informé que pendant ma "jeunesse) mais la carte du 15", meme si 1go dédié, n'est pas non plus la meilleure sur le marché (et de loin!)

Finalement le MBA 13" fait tourné sans probleme AC2 en moyen et avec un peu de lag en elevé. Mais quelles sont clairement les performances du MBP 15"? (il me semblait avoir lu qu'il ne fallait pas compter sur faire tourner Crysis 1 en elevé...)
Au final, j'ai limpression générale que de toute façon les mac (nimporte quelle génération) ne sont pas fait pour jouer, aussi bien au niveau de la compatibilité (semble t il) d'OS (bien qu'il existe boot camp, mais jai toujours pas bien compris ce que cetait, ni si c'etait payant) que du matos...

Du coup plus je m'interresse a apple plus je me dis que finalement de toute façon je ne suis pas un vrai gamer et qu'au vu de mes études il serait peut etre temps d'arreter tout court!! (mais bon un bon jeu de temps en temps est quand meme plaisant...  )

Quand au choix d'attendre la génération suivante, est ce une bonne idée sachant que rien ne presse pour moi? (apart lexcitation d'avoir un nouveau pc...)

Ce qui me dérange finalement chez le 15", c'est le prix, le poids (meme si beaucoup d'utilisateurs s'accordent sur le fait qu'il est facilement transportable dans un eastpak), mais SURTOUT le DD 5000 t/m ou 7200 t/m qui apparament ne suit pas du tout les performance générales et donc est le facteur limitant!!
A quand une democratisation du SSD? (pour l'instant BEAUCOUP trop chere)


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Dans tous les cas il est conseillé davoir un antivirus et un pare feu meme sur mac non?
> En quoi une installation sur mac est elle plus facile que sur windows? (je trouve pas ça compliqué sur windows :s)
> Pour ce qui est de jeu ou de logiciel cracké, ça se passe comment?
> C'est possible de les installer sur OSX ou alors faut passer par bootcamp et windows?
> ...



Jamais eu d'antivirus, ni de bestiole justifiant l'utilité d'un tel logiciel  

J'ignore si l'installation est plus simple sur Mac que sur PC actuellement. Mais, il n'y a pas si longtemps, c'était le cas. 

Pour ce qui est piratage ou crackage, on se démerde tout seul  ou en privé, pas sur les forums  

L'écran antireflet : question de goût personnel  Donc, pas d'avis


----------



## elamapi (11 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Au final, j'ai limpression générale que de toute façon les mac (nimporte quelle génération) ne sont pas fait pour jouer



Ben si t'es un PGM qui veux jouer à Crysis 2 full details en full hd a 60 fps maxi (donc 150 en pointe) , t'a raison. Tu ne pourras pas le faire avec un mac (sauf si le mac pro supporte le SLI ou le Crossfire pour un prix total de 5000).

Ensuite, et je l'ai vu sur ce forum à mes dépends, le fait de "pouvoir jouer" est trop subjectif pour etre quantifiable.

Perso, je joue sans soucis a WoW, Aion, CoD4, Rift, SCII sur mon iMac avec un i3 et une 4670. Mais certain te dirons que c'est pas possible et qu'ils se brulent les yeux.

Donc là, tu auras tous les avis et son contraire.


----------



## Ugooo (11 Avril 2011)

En fait, le jeux n'est pas un besoin premier, c'est juste que j'aimerai avoir, comme j'ai toujours eu, un pc capable de faire tourner nimporte quelle jeu, et ça pour les 3 ans à venir. 
J'ai personnellement jamais eu de pc capable de faire tourner des jeux du moment en full details et high partout. Quand j'arrive a le faire, c'est toujours avec des jeux vieux de 1 ou 2 ans.
Donc non je ne suis pas un hard core gamer, loin de là, mais mon aspect geek aime juste savoir que je ne serai jamais limité (ou peu) technologiquement si j'entreprend de jouer!

C'est un peu pareil pour la retouche photo ou la video. Je suis tout novice en retouche, ça m'est arrivé quelque fois mais pas encore eu vraiment le temps et la patience de m'y mettre.
J'étais loin de me doutais que ce genre de chose demandais beaucoup a une machine... ou alors c'est le cas mais surement pas a un niveau amateur. Idem pour le montage de video, enfin je pense..

Plus j'en sais, plus je me dis que le SSD est vraiment un atout dont il serait dommage de se priver, et pour l'instant c'est vraiment trop cher. Je sens que d'ici 2 ans il va y avoir une sorte de revolution et que les DD mecaniques vont etre abandonnés..


----------



## Larochea (11 Avril 2011)

Bien que le Mac ne soit pas la machine la plus recommandée pour le jeu, et à fortiori la gamme des portable Apple, il est cependant tout à fait possible de jouer de manière correcte à des jeux plus ou moins récent (En mettant les détails en middle). 

Pour les jeux qui t'en mettent plein la vue, c'est certain, les portables seront clairement à la traîne, pour le reste (Je pense à WoW, SC2, L4D2 [...] ) Tu devrais y jouer sans réels problèmes, autrement, des constructeurs PC spécialisées dans la construction de monstres de puissance (Alienware entre autres) te fournirons la puissance nécessaire, mais pour un prix équivalent, et avec Windows en prime.

Pour BootCamp, c'est gratuit, il s'agit d'un utilitaire qui te permet d'installer une partition Windows sur ton mac, et de booter dessus à l'occasion, c'est intégré à MacOSX

Après, tu soulève un autre problème, celui du poids, le 15 reste encore un compromis plus ou moins acceptable d'un point de vue confort visuel et performance / poids et encombrement (J'ai un ami qui utilise un Pro 15" pour ses cours, il le transporte via une sacoche spécialisée et ne le regrette absolument pas, le seul bémol, c'est peut-être la place qu'il prend sur la table en amphi, mais si tu es en salle de cours classique, il n'y a aucun problème)

Pour le DD, je suis de ton avis, les 5400 tpm, c'est pas la gloire, tu peux investir dans un 7200 pour pas trop cher, mais ça oblige à démonter, ou à faire faire par quelqu'un.

Quant à la question d'une révision majeure pour l'année prochaine, c'est probable, bien que personne ne soit ami personnel du sieur Jobs ici, ou encore voyant spécialisé Apple

Mais tout dépend vraiment de ton envie, si tu te sens le courage d'attendre encore plusieurs (longs) mois, tu peux reporter ton achat et switcher à la mise à jour 2012, mais là encore, rien n'est envisageable, si tu regardes les réactions sur les forums après le renouvellement 2011, tu y verra pleins de mécontents, qui attendaient plus de cette fameuse mise à jour tant attendue

Autrement, tu peux jeter un oeil sur http://consomac.fr/

Plutôt bien renseigné et de bons conseils pour les investissements pommés ;-)


----------



## Ugooo (11 Avril 2011)

Bootcamp est gratuit, mais la partition windows est elle incluse?
Personnellement, les seuls jeux auxquels je joue sont des jeux d'action aventure (les assassin's creed, les mass effect, batman arkham asylum, the witcher...) qui demandent des config musclé sans plus, et des point n click qui ne demandent rien  mais jamais de str ou de mmo (quoi que le prochain SW old republic me tenterait peut etre pour sauter le pas!)

Le 7200t/m est inclus dans l'offre 15" : 500 Go au lieu des 750 en 5400/tm.. donc pourquoi parlez vous de le changer soit meme?
y a til une enorme différence? le 750 me ferait du bien étant donné que mon actuel 500Go est archi plein...

Je vois beaucoup de personnes parlant de changer eux meme leur DD, ce que je ne comprend pas pourquoi?
Finalement les prix des SSD sont aussi cher, et la qualité est moins verifiable que ceux d'apple nan?
Si c'est pour 100 euros pres, je trouve qu'on est pas a 100 euros pres quand on paye un mac 2000 euros...
De plus, acheter une config a 1800 disons avec un 5400 t/m pour ajouter soit meme un SSD a minimum 400euros 5 ou 6 mois apres, ça fait quand meme une dépense a 2300 euros!!

Il va falloir m'expliquer concretement, avec des chiffre, et des avis sur le fait que ça vaille le coup 

Pour ce qui est des update d'apple pour 2012, y a til une date clé chaque année, comme pour les iphones par exemple (meme si cette année certaines rumeurs disent que ça va etre compromis). Histoire d'avoir une date butoir quoi...


----------



## Larochea (11 Avril 2011)

Autant pour moi, du point de vue disque dur, je m'étais tellement focalisé sur les 13" lors de mon choix, que je n'ai pas fait attention aux configurations des 15"

Et bien disons que je ne suis pas expert pour expliquer clairement la différence entre un 5400 et un 7200 mais disons que c'est une légère impression de vélocité, la machine semble plus rapide et réactive en 7200

Pour les SSD, il semble que ceux d'Apple, bien qu'ils soient très corrects, reste un peu en déca par rapport à d'autres.

Je pense aux Vertez d'OCZ par exemple

Après, l'avantage d'un SSD est il me semble, d'y installer uniquement le système; pour les données, il est plus prudent de stocker sur un disque dur externe.

Ici = > http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00100987.html
on est à 204 &#8364; pour 120Go, largement suffisant pour un système + applications.

Pour la date butoir, dixit Consomac, la durée d'une gamme moyenne d'un MacBook Pro est d'environ 8.8 mois, et nous en somme aujourd'hui à 1.5 mois ...

Pour BootCamp, il suffit de trouver une image (sur le MSDN par exemple) ou de trouver un Cd d'installation, mais il faut cependant la licence Windows.
Et les jeux cités fonctionnent généralement sous windows, une fois sous BootCamp, si ils sont bien optimisés, avec un 15" ça devrais être jouable, mais pour ça il faudrait confirmation d'un autre forumer


----------



## Ugooo (11 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ces réponses précises!
J'ai jamais eu de cd d'installation avec mon pc (il n'y en avait pas) par contre dès le premier allumage j'avais gravé 3 cd de reboot, ça marche pour installer windows non?

Si mes calculs sont bons les nouveaux MBP devraient sortir aux alentours de Janvier 2012? Ce ne sont donc pas des dates fixes? (ce qui impliquerait 2 modeles par ans certaines années? je ne savais...il faut que je fasse attention quand je regarde les occases alors!)

Pour ce qui est de rajouter un SSD soit meme, quelqu'un pourrait m'en dire plus? (prix economisé, démarche difficile ou simple, est ce risqué?...) 
Sinon avoir un SSD de 120go pour le systeme, soit, mais on les met ou les données alors??
Pourquoi c'est pas bon de les stocker sur un ssd?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Merci pour ces réponses précises!
> J'ai jamais eu de cd d'installation avec mon pc (il n'y en avait pas) par contre dès le premier allumage j'avais gravé 3 cd de reboot, ça marche pour installer windows non?
> 
> Si mes calculs sont bons les nouveaux MBP devraient sortir aux alentours de Janvier 2012? Ce ne sont donc pas des dates fixes? (ce qui impliquerait 2 modeles par ans certaines années? je ne savais...il faut que je fasse attention quand je regarde les occases alors!)
> ...



C'est une moyenne, parfois faut attendre plus entre 2 mises à jour 

C'est mieux de l'installer toi même, tu as un plus grand choix, c'est très simple, ça ne fait pas sauter la garantie.

J'ai jamais entendu que c'était pas bon de garder les données sur un SSD.
Et si c'est juste pour mettre l'OS autant prendre un SSD de 40 Go.


----------



## Larochea (11 Avril 2011)

Ce n'est pas que ce n'est pas bon de stocker des données sur un SSD, c'est juste que pour trouver un disque capable de stocker énormément de données multimédia, ça coûte les yeux de la tête.

Un combi SSD Système + DD Externe est moins cher, et permet de garder ses données sous le coude 

Pour la licence Windows, elle devrait se trouver collée sur l'étiquette Windows Genuine (Le petit autocollant brillant sur lequel on trouve un code)

Pour installer son SSD soi-même, il faut démonter l'ordinateur 

Tuto vidéo en Français qui explique comment faire : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQbGQ2Y6czE


----------



## Ugooo (11 Avril 2011)

Auriez vous des sites qui vendent des SSD de bonne qualité aux meilleurs prix? quelles sont les marques reconnues?
Dans tous les cas, meme si j'achete un 15" a 1900 euros et quelques (avec apple store education), ce qui est deja énorme, rajouter 400 ou 500 euros pour un SSD c'est un mauvais calcul nan?? (meme si on le paye 300 euros de moins qu'un SSD apple)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2011)

Larochea a dit:


> Ce n'est pas que ce n'est pas bon de stocker des données sur un SSD, c'est juste que pour trouver un disque capable de stocker énormément de données multimédia, ça coûte les yeux de la tête.
> 
> Un combi SSD Système + DD Externe est moins cher, et permet de garder ses données sous le coude
> 
> ...


Pour quelqu'un comme moi qui a très peu de données (moins de 20 Go) un SSD c'est parfait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h04 ----------




Ugooo a dit:


> Auriez vous des sites qui vendent des SSD de bonne qualité aux meilleurs prix? quelles sont les marques reconnues?
> Dans tous les cas, meme si j'achete un 15" a 1900 euros et quelques (avec apple store education), ce qui est deja énorme, rajouter 400 ou 500 euros pour un SSD c'est un mauvais calcul nan?? (meme si on le paye 300 euros de moins qu'un SSD apple)



Materiel.net


----------



## Ugooo (11 Avril 2011)

Ok je suis sur materiel.net pour me donner un ordre idée par contre j'ai aucune idée ni de l'interface ni du format supporté par les MBP? Quelqu'un a une idée? Il y a un choix possible ou plusieurs?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ok je suis sur materiel.net pour me donner un ordre idée par contre j'ai aucune idée ni de l'interface ni du format supporté par les MBP? Quelqu'un a une idée? Il y a un choix possible ou plusieurs?



Interface c'est sata 3 sur les 2011, sata 2 pour les 2010.
Mais on peut mettre des sata 3 dans les 2010 (mais ils seront légèrement bridés).

Niveau format du disque c'est 2,5".


----------



## Ugooo (12 Avril 2011)

le tout reste bien trop cher...
La question en gros c'est est ce que ça vaut le coup d'attendre pour la prochaine génération en esperant des update majeurs et un passage au ssd?

En meme temps, vu les tarifs d'apple, ça pourrait augmenter de 15 ou 20% si ils ne font que du ssd...

Sinon j'ai toujours pas eu de réponse pour l'écran mat, les couleurs sont elles moins belles? qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> le tout reste bien trop cher...
> La question en gros c'est est ce que ça vaut le coup d'attendre pour la prochaine génération en esperant des update majeurs et un passage au ssd?
> 
> En meme temps, vu les tarifs d'apple, ça pourrait augmenter de 15 ou 20% si ils ne font que du ssd...
> ...



On ne peut pas savoir.

C'est le contraire qui s'est produit pour le nouveau MBA: nouveau design, SSD en série et pourtant baisse de prix 

Les couleurs sont moins flashy, mais plus fidèles à la réalité (c'est mieux quand tu bosse sur des photos).


----------



## Ugooo (12 Avril 2011)

Connaissant apple, qui peux etre tres tres tétue, et sachant qu'ils sont jamais a la pointe de la technologie (au final ces MBP s'en sortent bien, mais les config des autres année, aussi bien proc que CG étaient vraiment en retard), vous croyez vraiment a du ssd de série sur les MBP l'an prochai?

Beaucoup de test s'accord pour dire que l'élément limitant chez le 15 et 17" est le DD, et apple le savait, pourtant ils n'ont rien changé..


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Connaissant apple, qui peux etre tres tres tétue, et sachant qu'ils sont jamais a la pointe de la technologie (au final ces MBP s'en sortent bien, mais les config des autres année, aussi bien proc que CG étaient vraiment en retard), vous croyez vraiment a du ssd de série sur les MBP l'an prochai?
> 
> Beaucoup de test s'accord pour dire que l'élément limitant chez le 15 et 17" est le DD, et apple le savait, pourtant ils n'ont rien changé..



Ils n'ont rien changé car c'était une mise à jour de la gamme, pas une nouvelle génération.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Connaissant apple, qui peux etre tres tres tétue, et sachant qu'ils sont jamais a la pointe de la technologie (au final ces MBP s'en sortent bien, mais les config des autres année, aussi bien proc que CG étaient vraiment en retard), vous croyez vraiment a du ssd de série sur les MBP l'an prochai?
> 
> Beaucoup de test s'accord pour dire que l'élément limitant chez le 15 et 17" est le DD, et apple le savait, pourtant ils n'ont rien changé..



Quand on connait déjà le prix des portables avec dd normal, Apple continuera à les proposer en option. Car après tout, beaucoup n'ont pas besoin d'un SSD. Ça leur permet d'économiser quand de manière conséquente. Des SSD en standard oui, mais quand ils ne coûteront pas le triple d'un disque mécanique. Il suffit de regarder le prix du MBA... D'ailleurs, je ne connais pas de portables SSD de 240-320 Go à un prix correcte...

Pour le MBA, la raison est très différente. Ce portable a besoin d'un SSD pour pouvoir combler le manque de puissance du proc et de la carte graphique.


----------



## Ugooo (13 Avril 2011)

ouais en fait ma question était mal posée, ça serait plutot " va t il y avoir une baisse des prix significative des ssd?"...
Disons que c'est un peu comme les ecran cathodique ou la disquette on sait tres bien que ça va etre remplacé et que dans pas longtemps ça n'existera meme plus, mais la question est quand?

Apple a quand meme l'air de parier sur le ssd, la video de promo de MBA le prouve. (dailleurs pourquoi n'y a til aucune video de promo du MBP??) mais de la a le democratiser sur MBP..?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h40 ----------

A utilisation égale, qui s'en sort le mieux entre le MBA 13" config max et le MBP 13"? Y a t il une différence marquée ou seulement sensible?


----------



## NightWalker (13 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> ouais en fait ma question était mal posée, ça serait plutot " va t il y avoir une baisse des prix significative des ssd?"...
> Disons que c'est un peu comme les ecran cathodique ou la disquette on sait tres bien que ça va etre remplacé et que dans pas longtemps ça n'existera meme plus, mais la question est quand?
> 
> Apple a quand meme l'air de parier sur le ssd, la video de promo de MBA le prouve. (dailleurs pourquoi n'y a til aucune video de promo du MBP??) mais de la a le democratiser sur MBP..?


Cette vidéo est nécessaire je pense que c'est plus pour rassurer les "futurs" acheteurs MBA. Car si on regarde les spécifications de la machine, c2d 1.4GHz et NVidia 320M, on peut penser que c'est une machine très très faible... on peut penser qu'on ne peut rien faire avec. Or, l'utilisation d'un SSD permet justement de compenser cette faiblesse par un accès très rapide sur le disque. 
Comme toi, j'espère que le prix des SSD vont chuter rapidement. Mais j'ai bien peur que ce ne sera pas pour de suite.




Ugooo a dit:


> A utilisation égale, qui s'en sort le mieux entre le MBA 13" config max et le MBP 13"? Y a t il une différence marquée ou seulement sensible?


Difficile... car ça va dépendre de l'utilisation. Pour les logiciels qui utilisent beaucoup le disque, des lectures/écritures en gros volume, le MBA peut être plus rapide. Sinon, le MBP.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2011)

Je dirai que compte tenu des problèmes que le Japon rencontre, et qui ne sont pas près d'être résorbés, il est à craindre que le prix des SSD augmente au lieu de diminuer.


----------



## Ugooo (14 Avril 2011)

Apart le fait qu'il y a toujours des gens prets a payé ce prix, quelqu'un a une explication de pourquoi n'importe quel produit apple, mais surtout ses ordinateurs, sont environ 2 fois plus chers que n'importe quel autre ordinateur d'une autre marque, à config égale?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Apart le fait qu'il y a toujours des gens prets a payé ce prix, quelqu'un a une explication de pourquoi n'importe quel produit apple, mais surtout ses ordinateurs, sont environ 2 fois plus chers que n'importe quel autre ordinateur d'une autre marque, à config égale?



Peut être le design, le chassis aluminium (contre le vulgaire plastique), le trackpad, le clavier, l'intégration matérielle et logicielle très bien pensée.........


----------



## Ugooo (14 Avril 2011)

D'apres toi ça justifie un prix 2 fois superieur a la concurrence?

J'ai lu plusieurs avis sur le MBP 2011 se plaignant d'une activité accrue des ventilo, d'une autonomie en baisse...

Sachant que le prix des 2010 a baissé (mais finalement pas une si grosse difference avec les 2011 vu que sur le refurb il n'y a pas de prix étudiant) et tenant compte de ces avis (isolés?)

Me conseilleriez vous d'opter pour un MBP fournée 2010? (entre 13" du coup ça va vraiment etres SUPRA jsute pour un jeu de temps en temps non? et pour un 15"? 512mo dédié ça reste peu... c'est ce que j'ai actuellement quoi.)


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Apart le fait qu'il y a toujours des gens prets a payé ce prix, quelqu'un a une explication de pourquoi n'importe quel produit apple, mais surtout ses ordinateurs, sont environ 2 fois plus chers que n'importe quel autre ordinateur d'une autre marque, à config égale?


Non aucune. Heureusement que tu es là pour nous le faire remarquer 

:mouais:


----------



## elamapi (14 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Apart le fait qu'il y a toujours des gens prets a payé ce prix, quelqu'un a une explication de pourquoi n'importe quel produit apple, mais surtout ses ordinateurs, sont environ 2 fois plus chers que n'importe quel autre ordinateur d'une autre marque, à config égale?



Peut etre parce qu'il n'y a justement pas de concurrence ?

Pour l'iMac, trouves moi un concurrent qui propose un chassis alu silencieux, avec proc/video/disque équivalent, avec wifi / bt intégré (jveux pas de bidule qui depasse) avec cmini clavier alu et avec osx, le tout pour moins cher, et j'achete ... 

à mon avis tu va chercher un moment.

ps: concernant les tablettes/téléphones, Apple est soit moins cher soit à prix égal ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Peut etre parce qu'il n'y a justement pas de concurrence ?
> 
> Pour l'iMac, trouves moi un concurrent qui propose un chassis alu silencieux, avec proc/video/disque équivalent, avec wifi / bt intégré (jveux pas de bidule qui depasse) avec cmini clavier alu et avec osx, le tout pour moins cher, et j'achete ...
> 
> ...



T'as oublié le design de la machine aussi, la résolution de l'écran.


Pour l'iMac il n'y a aucun concurrent.


----------



## NightWalker (14 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Apart le fait qu'il y a toujours des gens prets a payé ce prix, quelqu'un a une explication de pourquoi n'importe quel produit apple, mais surtout ses ordinateurs, sont environ 2 fois plus chers que n'importe quel autre ordinateur d'une autre marque, à config égale?



En générale dans ce cas là je demande, au hazard, quelle config coûte 2 fois moins cher que l'iMac 27" et le MBA 11" ???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> En générale dans ce cas là je demande, au hazard, quelle config coûte 2 fois moins cher que l'iMac 27" et le MBA 11" ???


Aucune.


----------



## Cil (15 Avril 2011)

Les prix de base apple sont corrects. Lles prix des composants optionnels, eux, sont gonflés par rapport à la moyenne.

Par exemple, sur un mac pro, passer de 3*1Go à 3*2Go coute 225 alors que sur ldlc, 3 barretes de 2Go coutent entre 59,64 et  80,28 soit trois fois moins cher sans compter le prix de revente des 3 barrettes de 1Go.

Disque dur 1 To 150  alors que c'est facile d'en trouver à moins de 70 (7200 tours aussi).

249,01 pour une ATI Radeon HD 5770 1 Go

Il faut avouer que la marge sur le prix des composants est quand même énorme.


----------



## elamapi (15 Avril 2011)

Cil a dit:


> Les prix de base apple sont corrects. Lles prix des composants optionnels, eux, sont gonflés par rapport à la moyenne.
> 
> Par exemple, sur un mac pro, passer de 3*1Go à 3*2Go coute 225 alors que sur ldlc, 3 barretes de 2Go coutent entre 59,64 et  80,28 soit trois fois moins cher sans compter le prix de revente des 3 barrettes de 1Go.
> 
> ...



Certes, mais ce n'est pas une spécificité Apple.

Un exemple concret.

Filtre a huile, ou air je sais plus, sur mon scenic, chez renault 59 (sans la pose bien sur), chez oscaro (le même modele et tout) 29.

Batterie 3 cellules pour l'asus d'un ami, en direct de chez Asus: 219.

Batterie 6 cellules adaptables, fonctionne nickel , meilleure autonomie etc ... 179.

PS3 120Go 299, ps3 250Go 399 (100e le 120Go c'est cher ..).

tous les constructeurs se gavent sur les "accessoires"


----------



## Ugooo (15 Avril 2011)

Je trouve que la produit de base reste tres cher aussi... regardez le prix du MBP 15" 2.2 (le modele qui m'interesse...)


----------



## Cil (15 Avril 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> En générale dans ce cas là je demande, au hazard, quelle config coûte 2 fois moins cher que l'iMac 27" et le MBA 11" ???


Tu demandes quelque chose ou la concurrence est quasi nulle.

Si on regarde le MB, Samsung fait mieux pour 750 avec son SF310 E7P-C3370 :

```
MB                                Samsung SF310 E7P-C3370
Core 2 duo 2.4Ghz            <            i3 2.4Ghz            
2Go Ram    1066 Mhz            <            4Go Ram 1066 Mhz
250Go 5400RPM                <            320Go 5400RPM
7h d'autonnomie                =            7h d'autonomie
écran led 13"                =            écran led 13"
1280*800                    =            1366*768
Geforce 320M                >            Geforce 310M
Mémoire vidéo 256Mo            <            Mémoire vidéo 512Mo
bluetooth 2.1 + EDR            <            Bluetooth 3
Wifi N                        =            Wifi N
2.13 Kg                        <            2.06Kg
```
En gros, le MB n'a pas grand chose pour lui et il est 250 plus cher. Je pense pas qu'il y ait suffisamment de "détails apple" qui justifient une telle différence de prix.

Tout le monde sait bien qu'apple prend des grosses marges en vendant ses produits.


----------



## Ugooo (15 Avril 2011)

Bon je sens que je craque petit a petit...

En gros, en reve, j'aimerai un 15", qui marche du tonerre.

Le truc c'est que le retour sur les 15" 2011 sont mitigés, notamment avec un bruit elevé de ventilo et de HDD je crois... Auriez vous plus d'infos, j'ai vraiment des sons de cloches différentes!

Sinon il y a le 15"2010 mais la CG a seulement 512 mo dédié ce qui je pense peut etre juste (ça va encore aujourd'hui, avec tout en faible ou moyen, mais pour les jeux dans 2 ans c'est mort!). Et finalement, avec la prime etudiant sur le modele 2011 j'ai limpression que le prix est proche du 2010 refurb (sans prime donc).

Help?


----------



## NightWalker (15 Avril 2011)

Cil a dit:


> Tu demandes quelque chose ou la concurrence est quasi nulle.
> 
> ...
> 
> Tout le monde sait bien qu'apple prend des grosses marges en vendant ses produits.



C'est exactement ce qu'il faut se demander. En gros chez Apple, il vaut mieux prendre des modèles où les concurents ne sont pas du tout en mesure de concurrencer comme les iMac 27" ou la gamme MBA.
Sans aller chercher chez d'autres constructeurs, le MB est facilement "concurrençable" par le MBP 13...

Je me répète certainement, mais il faut aussi se demander pourquoi Apple fait des grosses marges, en regardant les concurrents qui essayent de proposer les mêmes produits que Apple. Prenons l'exemple des MBA, rien que la carte mère, c'est de la recherche à rentabiliser aussi. Puisque ce modèle n'existe pas en produit de masse, les concurrents sont bien obligés de concevoir leur propre carte mère aussi. Donc de la recherche. C'est la raison pour laquelle, dès qu'ils proposent des produits "non standards", ils sont pratiquement aussi cher, voire plus. Est-ce que cela justifie les 28% de marge en moyenne là où les concurrents tournent autour de 5 à10%   Personnellement, étant développeur pour un progiciel assez spécifique où on est obligé de marger, c'est compréhensible. Mais on est très loin des marges de Microsoft... ou Adobe 

Mais on est d'accord sur une chose, Apple ne propose pas des produits à petit prix.


----------



## Ugooo (15 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Bon je sens que je craque petit a petit...
> 
> En gros, en reve, j'aimerai un 15", qui marche du tonerre.
> 
> ...



Ou faut il purement et simplement abandonner le jeu sur mac, sinon?  ...


----------



## Ugooo (17 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ou faut il purement et simplement abandonner le jeu sur mac, sinon?  ...



Peut on changer les CG des MBP soi meme?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Peut on changer les CG des MBP soi meme?



Non, pas possible.


----------



## Ugooo (17 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Bon je sens que je craque petit a petit...
> 
> En gros, en reve, j'aimerai un 15", qui marche du tonerre.
> 
> ...



J'aimerai vraiment avoir un avis sur ça... quelqu'un a pu comparer?


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> En fait, le jeux n'est pas un besoin premier, c'est juste que j'aimerai avoir, comme j'ai toujours eu, un pc capable de faire tourner nimporte quelle jeu, et ça pour les 3 ans à venir.
> J'ai personnellement jamais eu de pc capable de faire tourner des jeux du moment en full details et high partout. Quand j'arrive a le faire, c'est toujours avec des jeux vieux de 1 ou 2 ans.
> Donc non je ne suis pas un hard core gamer, loin de là, mais mon aspect geek aime juste savoir que je ne serai jamais limité (ou peu) technologiquement si j'entreprend de jouer!
> 
> ...




Je l'ai déjà dit quelque part, mais penser que d'ici à deux ans il y aura une révolution SSD c'est penser que le prix de l'essence va être divisée par 2 dans le même délai. En effet, la plus grosse partie des mémoire flash à partir desquelles sont fabriqués les SSD vient du Japon. Compte tenu de la crise que ce pays est en train de vivre il y a peu de chance pour qu'il soit, dans deux ans, dans l'état florissant où il était avant le tremblement de terre et le tsunami qui l'ont frappé il y a un mois.

Il y a aura sans doute une révolution grâce à Light Peak, qu'il soit à fil pour commencer et à fibre optique plus tard. Les premières données que l'on a des essais fait par des fabricants de DD montrent que la vitesse des disques n'aura pas grand chose à envier à la vitesse des SSD, pour un prix toujours très inférieur. On n'est pas près d'avoir un SSD de 2 To pour 200 


----------



## Ugooo (17 Avril 2011)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est le light peak mais pour le japon et les ssd, j'ai malheureusement peur que tu aies bien raison...

Pour ce qui en est de la compariason MBP 15" 2010/2011 j'aurai vraiment besoin d'avis...

Pareil pour le Refurb, qui vend par exemple un MBP 2010 Intel Core i7 de 2,66 GHz  (Vhttp://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/FC666SM/A?afid=p204|1102693&cid=OAS-EMEA-AFF) a 2000 euros, soit le prix du modele 2011!!! je n'arrive décidement pas a comprendre l'interet du refurb...


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'est le light peak mais pour le japon et les ssd, j'ai malheureusement peur que tu aies bien raison...
> 
> Pour ce qui en est de la compariason MBP 15" 2010/2011 j'aurai vraiment besoin d'avis...
> 
> Pareil pour le Refurb, qui vend par exemple un MBP 2010 Intel Core i7 de 2,66 GHz  (Vhttp://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/FC666SM/A?afid=p204|1102693&cid=OAS-EMEA-AFF) a 2000 euros, soit le prix du modele 2011!!! je n'arrive décidement pas a comprendre l'interet du refurb...



Le Light Peak est une technologie de communication qui vient d'être implantée dans sa version "fil" dans les dernier MBP, sous le nom de connecteur Thunderbolt.

Voir Wikipédia qui explique cela très bien.

En puissance brute le MBP 15" 2011 doit être de 30 à 50% supérieur au MBP 15" 2010. Il y a de nombreux tests disponibles sur le sujet, dont chez Mac G.  Mais je n'aborderai pas le sujet des jeux où je me déclare incompétent, et tout à fait in-intéressé.

Le refurb permet d'avoir des produits neufs, soit de dernière gamme, soit de la gamme précédente, à des pris inférieurs au prix du neuf. Pour quelqu'un qui ne cherche pas à avoir la "dernière grosse" disponible, et qui ne veut pas essuyer les plâtres après un renouvellement de gamme, c'est un excellent moyen d'avoir une excellente machine neuve, à moindre prix. Je n'ai pas hésité à acheter un MBP 13" 2010 un mois avant la sortie des MBP 2011. Au moins, je suis satisfait, et je n'ai pas de problème de jeunesse.


----------



## Ugooo (17 Avril 2011)

POurtant le modele 2010 que je cite plus haut est au meme prix sur le refurb que le modele 2011 !! (et meme plus cher si on tient en compte la reduction education sur le 2011)
Du coup je ne comprend pas bien...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'est le light peak mais pour le japon et les ssd, j'ai malheureusement peur que tu aies bien raison...
> 
> Pour ce qui en est de la compariason MBP 15" 2010/2011 j'aurai vraiment besoin d'avis...
> 
> Pareil pour le Refurb, qui vend par exemple un MBP 2010 Intel Core i7 de 2,66 GHz  (Vhttp://store.apple.com/ch-fr/product/FC666SM/A?afid=p204|1102693&cid=OAS-EMEA-AFF) a 2000 euros, soit le prix du modele 2011!!! je n'arrive décidement pas a comprendre l'interet du refurb...



Sauf que c'est en CHF pas en euros.
Et c'est un modèle avec écran mat HR (soit 135 euros de plus).


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> POurtant le modele 2010 que je cite plus haut est au meme prix sur le refurb que le modele 2011 !! (et meme plus cher si on tient en compte la reduction education sur le 2011)
> Du coup je ne comprend pas bien...



MBP 2010 15" 1440x900 Core i7 2,66 GHz -> *1569 *
MBP 2010 15" 1920x1200 Core i5 2,53 GHz -> 1679 
MBP 2011 15" 1440x900 Sandy Bridge 2 GHz ->1749  avec remise Éduc ->*1591 *

La gamme 15" 2011 ne propose pas d'option d'écran en résolution 1920x1200, mais 1 680x1050 pour 100 ou 150  supplémentaires si j'en crois l"Apple Store (et si je n'ai pas commis d'erreur)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> MBP 2010 15" 1440x900 Core i7 2,66 GHz -> *1569 *
> MBP 2010 15" 1920x1200 Core i5 2,53 GHz -> 1679 
> MBP 2011 15" 1440x900 Sandy Bridge 2 GHz ->1749  avec remise Éduc ->*1591 *
> 
> La gamme 15" 2011 ne propose pas d'option d'écran en résolution 1920x1200, mais 1 680x1050 pour 100 ou 150  supplémentaires si j'en crois l"Apple Store (et si je n'ai pas commis d'erreur)


Y'a une erreur sur le site, le 1920x1200 existe que sur le 17" 

135 euros pour le mat HR


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Avril 2011)

rickross1 a dit:


> Y'a une erreur sur le site, le 1920x1200 existe que sur le 17"
> 
> 135 euros pour le mat HR



*150 *

ou

*150 *


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> *150 *
> 
> ou
> 
> *150 *



Ils ont changé les prix pour les 2011


----------



## mika3108 (17 Avril 2011)

Salut ! 
Comment tu fais pour avoir le 15" 2011 à 1591  alors que moi quand je vais sur leur site avec la remise education j'ai 1644,50.
je comprends pas trop là.
moi qui hésite entre le 13 et le 15 si le 15 est en dessous de 1600 ca me tenterait plus.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2011)

mika3108 a dit:


> Salut !
> Comment tu fais pour avoir le 15" 2011 à 1591  alors que moi quand je vais sur leur site avec la remise education j'ai 1644,50.
> je comprends pas trop là.
> moi qui hésite entre le 13 et le 15 si le 15 est en dessous de 1600 ca me tenterait plus.



Réduction Apple on Campus (si ta fac est liée à Apple tu as 12% de réduction)


----------



## Ugooo (17 Avril 2011)

pour me 15" bas de gamme ou haut de gamme?
Apple on campus donne acces a une meilleur reduction que apple education??


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> pour me 15" bas de gamme ou haut de gamme?
> Apple on campus donne acces a une meilleur reduction que apple education??



C'est le prix pour le 15" d'entrée de gamme.

Oui: Apple on Campus 12%
       Apple Education 6%


----------



## Ugooo (18 Avril 2011)

je croyais que Apple education faisait 8%... ok!

Pour ce qui en est de mon possible choix de 15", et de mes peurs par rapport aux premiers retours sur la chauffe/ ventilo bruyant et actif/ autonomie en baisse, quelqu'un aurait il des retours d'expérience?

Quant à l'arrivée imminante de Mac OS X Lion, si j'achete un mac avant (donc sous snow leopard), le passage a Lion est il payant?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (18 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> je croyais que Apple education faisait 8%... ok!


Le % dépend des machines 



Ugooo a dit:


> Quant à l'arrivée imminante de Mac OS X Lion, si j'achete un mac avant (donc sous snow leopard), le passage a Lion est il payant?


Ca dépend de la proximité de l'achat par rapport à la date de sortie de Lion. En gros, d'habitude, si tu achetais environ 2 semaines avant la sortie d'un nouvel OS, tu pouvais l'avoir moyennant un peu moins de 10 euros.


----------



## elamapi (18 Avril 2011)

En même temps, les mises à jours d'osx ne sont vraiment pas chère.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Avril 2011)

rickross1 a dit:


> Ils ont changé les prix pour les 2011



Ben oui ! faut *toujour*s se tenir au courant !


----------



## Ugooo (18 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> 15" 2010... 15"2011...15" 2010...15" 2011...? Bouuuh c'est dur!
> 
> Le probleme de ventilo du 2011 m'inquiete!



Sachant qu'ici http://84.96.22.14/mediacash/FMPro?....html&-lay=base&-max=1&-op=eq&ref=9773&-find= ils proposent un modele 2010 2.66 avec 512 GO de SSD et écran high res, pour 2300 euros, soit à peine 200 euros de plus que le modele 2011 sans SSD ni high res!!!

Par contre 512 dédié en GPU me semble vraiment limité d'ici 1 an...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ben oui ! faut *toujour*s se tenir au courant !



C'est quand même étrange, le prix de la Ram baisse sur le Store mails ils augmentent pour les écrans.


----------



## Ugooo (19 Avril 2011)

Aucun avis, donc?


----------



## elamapi (19 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Par contre 512 dédié en GPU me semble vraiment limité d'ici 1 an...



Ca dépend le jeu, ca dépend la résolution, ça dépend de tes attentes.

Si tu veux jouer sur un iMac 27" a Far Cry 2 Full détails On, c'est déjà limité.


----------



## Ugooo (19 Avril 2011)

Far cry 2 date de 2008.
Oui il a de tres bon graphismes, mais c'est rien comparé aux jeux qui vont sortir bientot (Elder's scrool V, the witcher 2...).
Ce que je veux c'est pouvoir faire tourner n'importe quel jeu, en high ou medium (et quelques options en faible), comme j'ai toujours fait. Je ne demande pas une bete de jeu!
GTA V tourne t il sur MBP 2010? deja mon ordi actuel a du mal (mais ça passe en reglant bien les options).

Mon objectif premier de toute façon n'est pas le jeu (meme si encore une fois je ne veux pas etre limité) et avec mon age et ma carriere avançant, je pense que je vais etre de plus en plus à l'abandonner (ou alors vraiment à jouer tres rarement, encore plus que maintenant).

Y a til des évolutions, des retours d'experience, des correctifs, quant à la surchauffe (et surtout le bruit) des MBP 15" 2011? la différence est elle flagrante avec les 2010? 
On trouve beaucoup de témoignages pour les 13" (et encore tous ne s'accordent pas!) mais beaucoup moins pour les 15"...


----------



## Ugooo (20 Avril 2011)

Question bete, si on matte une video SD (dvd rip en 720p) sur un ecran HD, c'est de moins bonne qualité que sur un ecran normal (1440 x900) ?


----------



## Ugooo (22 Avril 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## elamapi (22 Avril 2011)

>>>> Mon objectif premier de toute façon n'est pas le jeu (meme si encore une fois je ne veux pas etre limité)

Ta phrase est curieuse. Jouer n'est pas un objectif premier, mais reste une condition nécessaire. Donc si nécessaire, que ce soit un objectif premier, ou pas, ça reste le critère déterminant puisque c'est le seul qui soit problématique sur les macs.

Voila les bench avec Crysis ( qui n'est plus tout jeune) pour les cartes des imacs actuel (5750 et 5770) les plus cher.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5770,2446-7.html

et la, avec la carte des macbook pro les plus cher à partir de 2100

http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/Radeon-HD-6790-23365/6/

pour des carte un peu plus puissante (68xx).

Tiens compte des résolutions.

On voit donc qu'actuellement, c'est tout à fait jouable, mais que dans certain cas, ça commence deja à être limité en détail ultra (surtout sur l'iMac 27" qui est mal équilibré).

Quand à ta video 720p , tu ne verras pas trop la différence.


----------



## Ugooo (22 Avril 2011)

Je ne sais pas vraiment lire les benchmarks mais ça m'a lair tout a fait convenable en tout cas!

Donc regarder une video sur un ecran normal ou HD ne change pas?

Au final au vu de mes besoins vous me conseillez quoi?
J'ai peut etre acces a un apple on campus par un ami, qu'est ce qui est le plus avantgeux:

le 15" quad core i7 2.2 (je ne sais pas le prix avec apple on campus, mais avec apple education c'est vers 1900)

le15" i7 2010? (moins de probleme de chauffe..mais quel niveau de carte graphique? :s) de plus, apple on campus marche t il sur le refurb?


----------



## elamapi (22 Avril 2011)

Perso, vu que tu compte jouer, je dirais le 2011.

L'ATI 6750 est quand même bien supérieure en terme de perf a la nvidia 330M. Tu seras tranquilles plus longtemps.


----------



## Ugooo (22 Avril 2011)

Ok, j'entend ton avis!
Après les nombreux problemes reportés sur la gamme 2011 me freinent... je pense attendre la sortie de OS Lion et peut etre des corrections sur les produits pour me lancer.

En fait, je crois que plus ou moins inconsciemment, j'attendais qu'on me réponde que j'étais trop vieux pour jouer et que de toute façon les mac ne sont pas fait pour le jeu! 

Du coup, dans l'hypothese ou le jeu n'est plus un critere (mais quand meme un bon affichage video pour matter des films), vous me conseilleriez quoi comme modele?
15" 2010? 15" 2.2 2011 quand meme?

Ou alors possibilité d'un 13"? j'ai jamais eu de 13" et la petite taille de l'écran meffraie un peu, meme si TRES PRATIQUE pour la portabilité, les cours en amphi, etc...

*Est il possible / facile / pas trop fatiguant d'écrire un mémoire, voir une thèse, sur un MBP 13"?*

(Par là, j'entend des milliers d'heures de bureautique, de recherche internet, d'éxamin de document, de lecture d'article et de revue, et evidemment, de traitement de texte.)


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Avril 2011)

On est jamais trop vieux pour jouer et même un Commodore 64 permet de jouer  

Après pour jouer je conseille le 15" le plus cher (malheureusement lui seul a la 6750), les autres configs me paraissent légères même si on peut parfaitement jouer sur Intel HD et HD6490. Je joue bien sur Geforce 9600M GT^^


----------



## Ugooo (22 Avril 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> On est jamais trop vieux pour jouer et même un Commodore 64 permet de jouer



Ah ah oui je sais, c'était un peu du second degré... juste une façon de me dire que parfois je ferait mieux de bosser que de passer 3h sur Assassin's creed brotherhood ou the witcher!

Pour revenir au 13"...des avis?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Avril 2011)

Bah le 13" j'ai un avis: impropre au gaminG sur jeux modernes mais permet de jouer aux classiques comme Call of Duty 4 ou Bioshock.

EDIT


----------



## Sly54 (22 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> *Est il possible / facile / pas trop fatiguant d'écrire un mémoire, voir une thèse, sur un MBP 13"?*
> 
> (Par là, j'entend des milliers d'heures de bureautique, de recherche internet, d'éxamin de document, de lecture d'article et de revue, et evidemment, de traitement de texte.)


Même sur un 24" je n'aime pas lire les publi  Je préfère le papier.
Bosser sur un 13" (écrire sa thèse), ça va bien. Et si à un moment ça coince un peu, il est très facile d'ajouter un autre écran sur le bureau, plus grand, pour plus de confort.


----------



## elamapi (22 Avril 2011)

Faut quand même nuancer.

Les "soucis" des 2011, sont "LE" bruit eventuel causé par les ventillos en utilisation intensive.

Bruit que tu n'auras pas en écrivant sous pages ou word.

Ensuite, y a quand même "que" des avantages par rapport au 2010.

Proc plus puissant
Carte video plus performante
Port Thunderbolt (donc évolutivité plus importante que sur le 2010)

C'est quand même pas rien.

Quand à Lion .. la mise à jours coutera comme d'hab moins de 50 donc bon ... au pire ...


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> ...Quand à Lion .. la mise à jours coutera comme d'hab moins de 50 donc bon ... au pire ...


 

Ah bon?  

Seules la mise à jour de 10.0 vers 10.1 a été proposée gratuitement par Apple et la mise à jour de 10.5 vers 10.6 a été proposée à moins de 50 Eur (29 pour etre précis). 

les mises à jour 10.2, 10.3, 10.4, 10.5 ont toutes coutés entre 129 et 149 Euro !


----------



## elamapi (22 Avril 2011)

A bizarre, j'ai fait les maj du mac d'un amis, et jme souvient qu'on à payé pas cher (sinon ça m'aurait marqué, vu que c'était un des GROS argument par rapport à windows  à l'époque).

Par contre, c'était chaque fois la MAJ depuis la n-1. Jamais au dela.


----------



## Ugooo (22 Avril 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Même sur un 24" je n'aime pas lire les publi  Je préfère le papier.
> Bosser sur un 13" (écrire sa thèse), ça va bien. Et si à un moment ça coince un peu, il est très facile d'ajouter un autre écran sur le bureau, plus grand, pour plus de confort.



Je suis d'accord pour le papier 
Par contre je tiens à préciser que si j'investis dans une machine qui à mes yeux coute 2fois trop cher (mais je ne rentrerai pas dans le débat, il y a aussi bien sur des arguments qui m'ammenent à envisager cet achat), c'est pour que ce soit ma machine principale, ma seule et unique machine, et qu'elle se suffise completement a elle meme (malgré lachat de 15 mille cable en plus comme l'HDMI vu qu'Apple ne fournit RIEN).

Je ne veux ni écran, ni clavier en plus.

En sachant ça, le 13" convient il, aussi bien pour une journée entiere de bureautique, de surf, que pour regarder des films?
Comment est le son?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Avril 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Par contre, c'était chaque fois la MAJ depuis la n-1. Jamais au dela.


Même les màj n-1, c'était 129 
Sauf si tu as acheté ta machine 10 (ou 15) jours avant la sortie officielle du nouvel OS.




Ugooo a dit:


> En sachant ça, le 13" convient il, aussi bien pour une journée entiere de bureautique, de surf, que pour regarder des films??


Oui pour la bureautique, oui pour le surf, sans problème.

Regarder les films, je ne sais pas, je ne fais pas

Quant à la qualité du son, je ne sais pas non plus, j'ai des enceintes


----------



## elamapi (22 Avril 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Même les màj n-1, c'était 129 
> Sauf si tu as acheté ta machine 10 (ou 15) jours avant la sortie officielle du nouvel OS.
> 
> 
> ...



Pour le prix, ça me semble curieux, mais bon, je dois avoir la mémoire qui flanche, j'étais certain qu'on avait payé moins cher.

Pour le confort, c'est hyper subjectif non ? Perso, je suis super vite à l'étroit sur un simple 15" en 1600x1050.


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Avril 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Les "soucis" des 2011, sont "LE" bruit eventuel causé par les ventillos en utilisation intensive.
> 
> Quand à Lion .. la mise à jours coutera comme d'hab moins de 50 donc bon ... au pire ...



Il semble que les "soucis" ne soient pas aussi anodins que cela. Selon la nouvelle de Mac G publiée hier, *Surchauffe des MacBook Pro 2011 : Apple au courant *, la Pomme Blanche s'en préocuperait. 

Lion à 50 , faut quand même pas rêver. Je parie pour 129 , comme pour Leopard. Ce n'est pas une révision mineure, mais une évolution majeure.


----------



## elamapi (22 Avril 2011)

Ba pour le moment, la conséquence de la chauffe, c'est le bruit. A moins que j'ai loupé un épisode personne n'a encore vu son mpb cramer non ?

Alors c'est sur que si les mbp surchauffe au point de tomber en panne, ba ... faut juste déconseiller l'achat de mbp 2011 de manière globale. Car on est jamais à l'abris d'une utilisation "intensive" (truc à la con, genre encore un video de vacance, ou riper un dvd)) même pour le plus casu des clients.


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Avril 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Ba pour le moment, la conséquence de la chauffe, c'est le bruit. A moins que j'ai loupé un épisode personne n'a encore vu son mpb cramer non ?
> 
> Alors c'est sur que si les mbp surchauffe au point de tomber en panne, ba ... faut juste déconseiller l'achat de mbp 2011 de manière globale. Car on est jamais à l'abris d'une utilisation "intensive" (truc à la con, genre encore un video de vacance, ou riper un dvd)) même pour le plus casu des clients.



Mais peut-être que la "chauffe" ne s'est pas faite durablement lorsque les MBP était sur les genoux de leurs propriétaires.


----------



## Ugooo (24 Avril 2011)

de toute façon une correction logicielle ne peut que soit:
_ accelerer les ventilateurs plus tot (donc amplifier le bruit plus tot aussi)
_ brider le processeur pour l'empecher de chauffer trop, mais donc ne pas utiliser sa pleine puissance

Je me trompe?


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> de toute façon une correction logicielle ne peut que soit:
> _ accelerer les ventilateurs plus tot (donc amplifier le bruit plus tot aussi)
> _ brider le processeur pour l'empecher de chauffer trop, mais donc ne pas utiliser sa pleine puissance
> 
> Je me trompe?



Ce sont des pistes.
La machine passe peut-être trop tôt, ou trop souvent, ou trop longtemps en mode Turbo.


----------



## Ugooo (24 Avril 2011)

j'hesite toujours entre un 13 et un 15..
j'ai l'impression que les gens achetent beaucoup plus de 13...
Est ce seulement du au prix moins elevé?

Quand on achete chez Apple, y a t il une offre genre 3 ou 5 fois sans frais?


----------



## mongoose (24 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> j'hesite toujours entre un 13 et un 15..
> j'ai l'impression que les gens achetent beaucoup plus de 13...
> Est ce seulement du au prix moins elevé?
> 
> Quand on achete chez Apple, y a t il une offre genre 3 ou 5 fois sans frais?


Les gens achètent du 13" car cela leur suffit ou bien parce qu'ils n'ont pas l'argent pour ou bien parce qu'ils trouvent que le 15" chauffe trop....

Chez Apple, oui ils font un "espèce de crédit" :
http://store.apple.com/fr/help/payments?mco=MTg4Mjg4ODk


----------



## Ugooo (24 Avril 2011)

Si je ne me trompe, leur crédit est avec un taux d'interet, ce qui est différent d'un X fois sans frais.

Une simple question de Windows User (je ne vais pas creer un topic entier pour ça) : j'ai l'impression qu'il n 'y a pas vraiment de " plein ecran" sur Mac!
Bien que windows soit windows ( donc fenetre  ) toutes les applications peuvent sans probleme etre en plein écran.
Sur mac, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a toujours plein de fenetres et que c'est difficile (ou impossible) de les mettre en plein écran. La petite croix verte ne fait que augmenter la taille, sans mettre en affichage complet.
Est ce que je me trompe?


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Avril 2011)

Le vert met justement en complet quand Windows gâche de la place en remplissant tout ^^

Mais bon, Apple se dirige de plus en plus vers du plein écran.


----------



## Ugooo (24 Avril 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Le vert met justement en complet quand Windows gâche de la place en remplissant tout ^^
> 
> Mais bon, Apple se dirige de plus en plus vers du plein écran.



...j'ai pas compris.:mouais::rateau:


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Avril 2011)

Le vers ajuste la fenêtre au contenu: si ton contenu fais la taille X, ta fenêtre fera la taille X + l'interface du logiciel avec Mac OS X. 
Alors que quand ta fenêtre fait la taille X et ton écran la taille Y, Windows donne la taille Y a ta fenêtre.


----------



## mongoose (24 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe, leur crédit est avec un taux d'interet, ce qui est différent d'un X fois sans frais.
> 
> Une simple question de Windows User (je ne vais pas creer un topic entier pour ça) : j'ai l'impression qu'il n 'y a pas vraiment de " plein ecran" sur Mac!
> Bien que windows soit windows ( donc fenetre  ) toutes les applications peuvent sans probleme etre en plein écran.
> ...



Ils ne font pas du X fois sans frais....Mais crédit....

Faut bien qu'ils mangent...



Ugooo a dit:


> ...j'ai pas compris.:mouais::rateau:


En fait tu ne vas pouvoir afficher ta fenêtre qu'à la taille necessaire !


----------



## Ugooo (24 Avril 2011)

ouais mais la place necessaire ça reste super subjectif! Moi j'aime avoir mes fenetres en plein ecran, quelles qu'elles soient! C'est pas reglable ça?
bon ça reste un détail..

Une autre question, je suis branché H24 sur ma prise secteur. Je sais qu'on dit que c'est mal mais si je le debranche et que je le laisse en mode "performance", un message de la batterie me dit qu'a long terme ça va reduire son autonomie. Et si je me met en mode normal ou economie, lecran baisse sa luminosité et jy vois plus rien 
Tout ça pour dire: un mac peut s'utiliser débranché, a pleine luminosité (ou 80%), avec un film, ou meme un jeu lancé, sans porter atteinte a l'autonomie de la batterie?
Ca fait quoi si on le laisse branché en jouant par exemple?

De plus j'ai lu quelquepart que contrairement a ce que conseille apple, il ne faut jamais décharger completement son MBP, que ça nique la batterie...est ce vrai?

Je pensais que les nouvelles batterie lithium ion, comme celle des iphone, ne perdent pas de leur autonomie avec le temps et que pour les entretenir c'est justement bon de faire des décharge complete/charge complete une fois par mois...

so?


----------



## NightWalker (25 Avril 2011)

Le problème n'est pas un problème de technologie des batteries. Sur les portables bas de gamme, le contrôleur qui détecte l'état de la batterie (plein/vide) est de mauvaise qualité. Ce qui peut induire à une surchauffe de la batterie si celle-ci est pleine et que le courant continue à la charger.
Ce qui n'est pas le cas des portables Apple. Tu peux laisser sans problème sur secteur 24/7 ton portable. En fait, dès que tu branches sur secteur, le portable fonctionne sur secteur. La batterie sera chargée, si elle n'est pas pleine, mais elle n'est pas utilisée.

J'ai déjà vu un PC portable qui ne peut fonctionne sur secteur si la batterie est enlevée. Ça montre que le portable ne travaille que sur la batterie. Le fait de branche le portable sur le secteur permet de charger la batterie pendant son utilisation. 

Les portables Apple n'utilisent plus des Lithium-Ion, mais des Lithium-Polymère. Encore mieux, car cette technologies permet de contrôler chaque cellule. La raison pour laquelle les batteries Apple ont une durée de vie (nombre de cycles) nettement supérieure.

http://youtu.be/w6lLdFxiZPc


----------



## Ugooo (25 Avril 2011)

D'accord, merci pour cette réponse tres précise.

A contrario, effectuer des taches qui demande pas mal d'énergie (jeux, films, retouche...) n'est il pas mauvais pour l'ordinateur si il est débranché? (comme me dit mon ordinateur qd je reste en "performances élevées" alors qu'il est débranché)


----------



## NightWalker (25 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> D'accord, merci pour cette réponse tres précise.
> 
> A contrario, effectuer des taches qui demande pas mal d'énergie (jeux, films, retouche...) n'est il pas mauvais pour l'ordinateur si il est débranché? (comme me dit mon ordinateur qd je reste en "performances élevées" alors qu'il est débranché)



A priori ça ne change rien mise à part le fait que tu vas décharger la batterie plus rapidement..
Du coup tu seras rapidement obligé de recharger la batterie... donc un cycle utilisé, à mon avis, pour rien.
Comme la durée de vie des batteries dépendent du nombre de cycles... c'est vraiment dommage de fonctionner ainsi.


----------



## Ugooo (25 Avril 2011)

Donc pour jouer par exemple, c'est mieux de le laisser branché c'est ça?
ok!

Bon le schmilblick n'avance pas ... j'hesite toujours entre un 13", un 15", ou meme les modeles 2010... ou alors les 2012 ahah...


----------



## NightWalker (25 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Donc pour jouer par exemple, c'est mieux de le laisser branché c'est ça?
> ok!



Oui... parce que la batterie ne sera pas utilisée...


----------



## mongoose (25 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Donc pour jouer par exemple, c'est mieux de le laisser branché c'est ça?
> ok!
> 
> Bon le schmilblick n'avance pas ... j'hesite toujours entre un 13", un 15", ou meme les modeles 2010... ou alors les 2012 ahah...


Déjà, quel est ton budget ?


----------



## AnnC21 (25 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> ouais mais la place necessaire ça reste super subjectif! Moi j'aime avoir mes fenetres en plein ecran, quelles qu'elles soient! C'est pas reglable ça?
> bon ça reste un détail..



C'est pas natif mais tu as des softs tiers qui te permettent de le faire  (rightzoom par ex : clic droit sur croix verte = plein écran... sur un 13" c'est plus confortable je trouve, après, chacun ses goûts)


----------



## Ugooo (25 Avril 2011)

AnnC21 a dit:


> C'est pas natif mais tu as des softs tiers qui te permettent de le faire  (rightzoom par ex : clic droit sur croix verte = plein écran... sur un 13" c'est plus confortable je trouve, après, chacun ses goûts)



Voila qui est rassurant! 

Pour le budget, disons que ce n'est pas vraiment le probleme dans le sens ou j'ai des économie, et donc que je peux mettre par exemple 2000 euros pour le 15" 2.2 avec ecran HD (jhesite encore pour le mat) avec reduction éducation.

Le truc c'est que meme si je dispose de cette somme, je trouve que c'est vraiment tres, tres cher, je n'ai jamais dépensé autant d'un coup (mon pc actuel m'a couté 600 euros il y a 2 ans sur ventre-privée.com, au lieu de 900euros).
Du coup, je veux etre sure de mon achat. J'ai envie de gouter a Mac OS X, mais selon mes besoins, je pense que le seul mac qui conviendrait serait le 15"!
Apres, c'est vrai que le 13" est tres tentant, car plus transportable, mais il faut abandonner le jeu (ça a la limite je peux m'y faire) ET les Films (et c'est ma passion)..

Du coup en cherchant un peu j'ai vu des VAIO a moins de 1500 euros qui propose la meme config (ou mieux) que le 15" 2.2 Ghz... mais il n'y a pas MAC OS X, et ce n'est pas un MAC, donc *la durabilité*, *la stabilité*, *le silence*, *le confort d'utilisation* est moins garanti...

EN MEME TEMPS, ces 4 criteres, qui faisaient pour moi la force du Mac (nimporte quelle personne essayant de convaincre un PCiste les cite) semblent un peu disparaitre avec le temps, aux vues des retours sur les nouveaux modeles MBP 2011 (Chauffe, bruit des ventilos, instabilité et plantages) ...


----------



## mongoose (25 Avril 2011)

Achète toi le 13" et prend toi un bel écran externe histoire de regarder tes films....


----------



## AnnC21 (26 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> j'hesite toujours entre un 13 et un 15..
> j'ai l'impression que les gens achetent beaucoup plus de 13...
> Est ce seulement du au prix moins elevé?
> 
> Quand on achete chez Apple, y a t il une offre genre 3 ou 5 fois sans frais?



Personnellement j'ai acheté un 13" avant tout pour une histoire de prix. Non que je n'avais pas l'argent mais comme toi, je trouvais que le 15" commençait à être fichtrement cher et je n'avais pas très envie de mettre plus de 1500 dedans.
Pour ce qui est du "contenu", je savais que je n'avais pas des besoins extravagants et que le 13" suffirait donc ça m'inquiétait pas, c'était plus la taille de l'écran, j'avais peur que le 13" fasse petit, et finalement après en avoir vu en vrai, j'ai vu que ça irait tout à fait...

Je pense que j'acheterais un bon écran un de ces 4 pour la retouche photo mais y'a pas d'urgence


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Avril 2011)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du "contenu", je savais que je n'avais pas des besoins extravagants et que le 13" suffirait donc ça m'inquiétait pas, c'était plus la taille de l'écran, j'avais peur que le 13" fasse petit, et finalement après en avoir vu en vrai, j'ai vu que ça irait tout à fait...



Personnellement, je trouve que c'est juste, juste  Lorsque je fais de la retouche photo, c'est vraiment trop petit. Heureusement que ça "bascule" ensuite dans l'iMac


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Avril 2011)

L'écran est trop petit. C'est ça qui au début m'a fais pencher pour le 15". 

Ensuite entre 13 et 15, faut vraiment définir ses besoins car ils ne peuvent répondre aux mêmes.


----------



## Ugooo (27 Avril 2011)

Une petite question : sur youtube, chaque video de jeux sur MBP (13 ou 15) ont la V-Sync desactivé (et souvent l'anticrénelage aussi)... pourquoi?


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Avril 2011)

La V-sync réduit les performances. Voila pourquoi. 

Idem pour l'anti-crénelage.

Mais ça marche pour PC comme Mac.


----------



## Ugooo (28 Avril 2011)

Ok donc on peut les activer et baisser un chouilla les autres settings pour pas alterer les perfs?
Je sais meme pas a quoi sert le V-sync mais bon...

Combien de temps a l'avance vous avez su que les MBP2011 sortaient?

Par exemple, ça a été annoncé plus ou moins officiellement fin decembre ou janvier pour une sortie fin fevrier? ou alors 3 jours avant? ou alors pas du tout?

(je me dis que si jattend septembre pour mon achat, je peux aussi bien attendre le prochain update, mais tout dépend du délai...)

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a tres peux de promo pour les MBP, aucune video de promo ni rien, comparés aux MBA, iphones et autres Ipad. C'est bizarre.


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Avril 2011)

On l'a su quand il est sorti ^^

Mais oui Apple ne fait plus de pub sur les Mac, Air excepté.


----------



## Ugooo (30 Avril 2011)

toujours dans l'hésitation..
entre un MacBook Pro à processeur Intel Core i7 de 2,66 GHz reconditionné (http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FC373F/A?mco=MTkyNzE0MTg)

et le 2.2Ghz 2011 a 1976.99&#8364; avec apple store education (dailleurs si une ame charitable pouvez me dire combien ça couterait avec apple on campus, je serais TRES CONTENT)

les 400 euros de différences justifient ils l'achat du modele 2011?
Apart la tres puissante CGU, la webcam HD et le lecteur de carte SDXC (et le thunderbolt mais jen vois pas l'utilité pour moi, mes 2 DDE se branchent en USB2..) je ne sais pas...

Evidement il y a la grande montée en puissance du processeur, mais vu mon utilisation, apart pour le jeu, je suis pas sure de le sentir. Mon PC actuel est a 2.13 ghz en core 2 duo, donc dans tous les cas avec un 2.66Ghz je le sentirais dans les taches de tous les jours non? (bureautique, net, transferts de fichiers, téléchargement..)

En plus, le 2010 est plus stable et moins bruyant!

Quel cruel dilemme!


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Avril 2011)

LARGEMENT ^^

Le modèle de 2011 est un MONSTRE, même le 2011 a 1750 surpasse le 2010 Core i7 ^^


----------



## Ugooo (30 Avril 2011)

Oui mais pour mon utilisation (apart le jeu) je suis même pas sure de voir la différence si? 400 euros c'est beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2011)

Je te conseille de prendre le i7 2010 + un SSD de chez Crucial (le C300 256 Go qui coute environ 430 euros).

Tu auras une bombe pour ce prix


----------



## Ugooo (30 Avril 2011)

Le tout dépasserai le prix du 2011...

Je veux touver le meilleur compromis prix/performance/possibilité dutilisation (CGU,webcam, SDXC)/durabilité

Le SSD est pas vraiment envisageable vu le prix!

Donc, comme je demande plus haut, est ce que la différence de 400 euros est vraiment jusitifiable (a court et long terme)? Est ce malin de prendre le 2010 qui je pense me convient bien (peut etre juste sur les jeux) pour maintenant? Tout en prenant le risque qu'il soit vraiment dépassé d'ici 2 ans (vu qu'il a deja un an)... tout ça pour économiser 400 euros?

Combien coute le 2011 avec la remise apple on campus??


----------



## terradouf (30 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Le tout dépasserai le prix du 2011...
> 
> Je veux touver le meilleur compromis prix/performance/possibilité dutilisation (CGU,webcam, SDXC)/durabilité
> 
> ...



Apple propose encore des C2D à son catalogue donc le i7 2010 a encore de belles années devant lui avant de devenir obsolète.  

J'ai des ami(e)s qui bossent encore avec des Core Duo et font du très bon boulot, de très belles choses.

Sur Macgé, tu pourras lire des témoignages de personnes encore très satisfaites de leurs machines de 2009 voire de 2008 ou plus anciennes encore 

Prends le temps de bien réfléchir à tes besoins/moyens et tes doutes s'envoleront au moment de cliquer sur acheter 

Pour le prix AOC, si tu demandes, c'est que tu n'y as pas accès donc que tu n'es pas éligible à l'offre. Mais pour info, la réduc est d'environ de 12% 

Bon choix


----------



## Ugooo (30 Avril 2011)

Pour l'offre AOC je n'y ai pas acces mais peut etre l'an prochain du coup je me demande si ça vaut le coup d'attendre septembre! (mais d'ici la, je me demanderais si ça vaut pas le coup d'attendre decembre/janvier pour les 2012!)

le truc c'est qu'en faisant le calcul pour le 2.2ghz 2011, la reduction apple education est deja de 12%!! donc de combien est la AOC? j'aimerai le prix final..


----------



## terradouf (30 Avril 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Pour l'offre AOC je n'y ai pas acces mais peut etre l'an prochain du coup je me demande si ça vaut le coup d'attendre septembre! (mais d'ici la, je me demanderais si ça vaut pas le coup d'attendre decembre/janvier pour les 2012!)



A raisonner ainsi, franchement, tu n'achèteras ni ne profiteras de rien.

Ton achat ne semble pas être un impératif et les MBP 2011 ne semblent pas te convaincre donc l'équation est simple: soit tu fais des économies en prenant un refurb 2010 et tu te fais un autre plaisir avec les 400 d'économie, soit tu reportes ton achat d'ordi à 2012...simple non  



Ugooo a dit:


> le truc c'est qu'en faisant le calcul pour le 2.2ghz 2011, la reduction apple education est deja de 12%!! donc de combien est la AOC? j'aimerai le prix final..



Sur le site AOC de ma fac, il est à 1890


----------



## Ugooo (30 Avril 2011)

Ledition haut de gamme 2011 des 15" me satisfait énormement sur le papier (enfin une bonne carte graphique!) mais c'est les problemes de chauffe et de bruit qui me freinent.

Pour le 2010 c'est exactement l'inverse, moins de performance et carte graphique 2 fois moins puissante, mais silence et temperature raisonnable!

Les offres AOC sont les memes partout ou ça dépends des facs/ecoles?


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Avril 2011)

On parlait pas de pb de chauffe a la sortie du 2010? 

 

a chaque génération ça chauffe et ventile plus alors...


----------



## Ugooo (1 Mai 2011)

Allez je sens que je vais craquer et que mon doigt va MALENCONTREUSEMENT déraper sur la souris et cliquer sur "Acheter" sur le refurb pour le modele 2010 i7  2.66 a 1569&#8364;...

J'aurai juste besoin de confirmation de votre part pour ce qui est des performances pour les jeux dans un futur proche et moyen? et pour des jeux récents comme mass effect 2 ou mafia 2?

De plus j'imagine que le lecteur SD ne lit pas le SDHC si?

au pire je le renvoie sous 14 jours mais bon déplacer des sommes TRES importantes (pour moi  ) d'un compte epargne a un compte courrant c'est toujours embetant...

EDIT: je viens de lire le test de macgé de l'an dernier sur les cores i7 15" 2010 et apparament l'autonomie à l'époque était vraiment plus basse qu'annoncée (et que les i5)

Est ce que le probleme a été réglé avec un correctif ou quoi que ce soit?...


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Mai 2011)

ON TE DIT DE PRENDRE LE 2011 POUR JOUER AUX JEUX DANS UN FUTUR MOYEN 

C'est clair? ^^

Sinon l'autonomie est restée la même, le 2011 fait mieux.


----------



## Ugooo (1 Mai 2011)

Ah ah c'est tres clair dark moineau ! 

Du coup je vais braquer une banque et je reviens...


----------



## mongoose (1 Mai 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> ON TE DIT DE PRENDRE LE 2011 POUR JOUER AUX JEUX DANS UN FUTUR MOYEN
> 
> C'est clair? ^^
> 
> Sinon l'autonomie est restée la même, le 2011 fait mieux.



Ben oui !!
CQFD.....

Si c'est pour jouer, le 2011 fera certainement tourner plus facilement les jeux d'ici quelques temps (mois, années....), n'en déplaise à certains....

Qui plus est, le thunderbolt n'est certes pas répandu pour l'instant....Mais qui nous dit pas que d'ici un temps certains ce sera l'envolée de "cette chose".....Et là avec ton modèle 2010.....Tu n'en auras point....
Bon ce n'est pas non plus le truc absolu à posséder....
Mais quitte à s'acheter un nouveau MBP, autant se prendre le dernier modèle...


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Mai 2011)

D'ici a Décembre 2011 (voir avant), tous les Mac auront Thunderbolt: ça fera donc 12 a 15 millions de machines.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Mai 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> D'ici a Décembre 2011 (voir avant), tous les Mac auront Thunderbolt: ça fera donc 12 a 15 millions de machines.



Plus les machines Sony...


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Mai 2011)

Effectivement, merci de le rappeler, donc on est bien a ce nombre de machines voir plus.


----------



## Ugooo (1 Mai 2011)

Ce qui est marrant c'est que bien que je sois un peu geek et que je me tienne plutot a jour sur a peu pres tout, j'ai 2 ou 3 DDE chez moi et ils se connectent tous en USB2... 
et finalement ça m'a jamais vraiment gené. C'est vrai que pour transferer une centaine de Go ça prend 2h mais je me suis jamais vraiment dis que j'aimerai acheter un DDE plus rapide.
Quand on fait des gros transferts, on a le temps.
Et pour transferer 4 ou 5 films, ça prend 2 minutes donc finalement...what's the use?

Je vis peut etre dans une bulle finalement!
Le port firewire du mac il servait a quoi, et etait il beaucoup utilisé?

Finalement, en quoi un GROS gain de vitesse de transfert de fichier est il plus utile qu'un vrai port HDMI directement inclus pour pouvoir brancher un projo par ex? (on utilise de plus en plus les projo partout, que ce soit chez soit ou en cours, ou en conférence, etc...)


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Mai 2011)

En fait Thunderbolt c'est pas pour les vitesses de transfert que ça m'interesse mais pour le fait que ça pourrait remplacer avantageusement le port Express Card... Imagine une Geforce GTX 580 ou une Radeon 6990 intégrée dans l'écran =D


----------



## Ugooo (1 Mai 2011)

Je ne comprends pas un fichtre mot de ce que tu viens de dire!:rateau:


----------



## mongoose (1 Mai 2011)

Il est tard aussi...


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Mai 2011)

Thunderbolt c'est un accès direct a 4 lignes PCI Express... Comme l'Express Card mais là ça se trouve non pas a moitié dans la machine mais hors de la machine. On peut donc imaginer mettre tout et n'importe quoi de compatible PCI Express sur du Thunderbolt tel une carte graphique DANS  un écran.


----------



## Ugooo (2 Mai 2011)

Bon je joue le gros relou là (mais il est vraiment tard cette fois )
Je passe sur la question du PCI Express (je connais de nom mais j'ai aucune idée de ce que c'est, je comprend que c'est un moyen de connection...)

Mais quel est l'intéret de connecter une CG dans un écran? (enfin plutot en série avec un ecran, vu comment marche le connecteur thunderbolt, non?)


----------



## poissonfree (2 Mai 2011)

Ben c'est tout simple.
Imagine tu as un portable avec un chipset de merde, genre idéal pour la 2D mais pour la 3D tu repasseras.
Avec le thunderbolt, tu branches un écran (dont il inclut une vraie carte graphique) sur ton portable. Et ainsi tu pourras jouer à un jeu gourmand en 3D ou faire tourner une grosse application.


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Mai 2011)

Voila!

Par exemple tu branches ton MacBook Pro 13" avec Intel HD 3000 a un écran qui contient une Geforce ou une Radeon beaucoup plus puissante. Bon en attendant, aucun fabricant n'a encore fait cela. Mais qui sait d'ici l'an prochain.


----------



## Ugooo (2 Mai 2011)

Ahhh ok ça a jamais été tait un ecran avec une CG voilà pourquoi je pigeait pas... Éventuellement brancher une CG directement sur thunderbolt cest possible?  Pour le bruit des ventilos a fond qui avoisine 45db ça représente quoi finalement? Ya très peu de vidéos sur YouTube et le peu qu'il y a on entend pas tellement... Finalement ça de trouve ce bruit qui le fait peur et a peine plus élevé que croyiez mon actuel pc? Qui est bruyant mais que je juge normal et pas du tout gênant! Tout est relatif et ici c'est surtout subjectif, voilà pourquoi j'aurai aimé un enregistrement ou un ordre d'idée!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h03 ----------

Oulah vive le T9 iPhone la moitié de ce que je dis nest pas français! M'enfin vous avez pigé l'idée!


----------



## Ugooo (3 Mai 2011)

Bon pas vraiment de répose sur les dB mais ça m'interresse toujours!

Sinon, pour l'instant je pense m'orienter vers un modele haut de gamme 2010 (i7 2.66, GT330M 512 mo)

Pourriez vous comparer cette config a ma config actuelle : ordinateur portable Packard Bell  ST86 M 020 FR Edition Limitée Intel® Core 2 Duo P7450  @ 2.13GHz - 17" - 4 Go RAM avec une ATI RADEON HD Mobility 3650. Disque Dur de 500Go.

Une rapide recherche sur le net vous montrera que meme si ce n'est pas une bete de course, il est plutot bien optimisé pour les jeux et fait tourner n'importe quel jeu récent en ajustant les option (baisser antialiasing, détails en moyen ou en haut, ombres et reflet de l'eau en bas).

Aurai je une amelioration sur les jeux avec le MBP, les memes performances, ou moins bien?

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Mai 2011)

Oh tu sais, un tour sur Netbookcheck et tu l'as la réponse pour la CG. Mais je vois que tu ne suis absolument pas nos conseils alors que tu souhaites jouer.

Edit: tu dis jouer pépère avec une 3650? 

Apparement elle est inférieure a une Geforce 320M.


----------



## N0_N4M3 (3 Mai 2011)

Connecter une CG externe par le biais du thunderbold ?
Je suis septique, vraiment !

Un projet similaire (avec bien évidemment une connectivité différente) avait été abandonné sur PC car trop couteux pour l'utilisateur et impropre à la consommation (je ne sais pas si l'expression convient dans ce sens).

Et de toute facon, j'ai cru lire quelque part que MAC ne mettrai pas de solution graphique confortable sur les 13 pouces pour ne pas que les 15 pouces soit délaissés.

Je ne suis pas du tout mais du tout pro PC, au contraire, j'aimerai passé sur MAC. Mais je lis trop souvent sur les forums, news et autres, que MAC va sortir quelque chose de révolutionnaire, mais si derrière aucun constructeur ne va dans le sens de MAC (cf : USB 3 vs Thunderbold), à quoi ca sert ?



Si après l'idée de la CG via Thunder devient une réalité (même en beta, voir alpha), je commande direct mon Macbook pro 13' et j'accroche une photo de Steeve au dessus de mon lit !


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Mai 2011)

Thunderbolt est suivi.... Dans le monde professionel. 

Mais bon, l'USB 3 tu dis qu'il est suivi.... Mais ça fait pas quelques mois que le premier ordi USB 3 est sorti, ça fait TROIS ANS, alors normal qu'il y est actuellement plus de périphériques USB 3.


----------



## Ugooo (3 Mai 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Oh tu sais, un tour sur Netbookcheck et tu l'as la réponse pour la CG. Mais je vois que tu ne suis absolument pas nos conseils alors que tu souhaites jouer.
> 
> Edit: tu dis jouer pépère avec une 3650?
> 
> Apparement elle est inférieure a une Geforce 320M.



Evidemment que si javais un budget illimité je prendrais le 2011 mais avec 500 euros de différence quasiment (voir plus si je prend une bonne occase) c'est pas negligeable.

Depuis le premier post je dis que je ne suis pas un gros gamer, jsute que jaime pouvoir faire tourner nimporte quel jeu en medium, pas forcement tout en ultra! Donc oui je joue assez pépere a tous les jeux récents (Mass effect 2, batman arkham asylum, split second velocity...) sur ma config!

Avec cette utilisation, je me demande si le 2010 ne suffit pas. J'utilise pas de soft gourmand apart le jeu donc je pense que deja un passage d'un C2D 2.13 a i7 2.66 ça me changera. Pas forcement besoin du quad core...
Deplus le probleme de chauffe et de bruit me freine.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Mai 2011)

Bon quel que soit le Mac que tu prends, tu devrais sentir la différence.


----------



## Ugooo (3 Mai 2011)

La 330m fait elle bcp mieux que ma ati 3650? Je ne trouve pas de comparaison..


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Bon pas vraiment de répose sur les dB mais ça m'interresse toujours!
> 
> Sinon, pour l'instant je pense m'orienter vers un modele haut de gamme 2010 (i7 2.66, GT330M 512 mo)
> 
> ...


 
Bah, c'est une bouse à l'heure actuelle, même à sa sortie ce n'était pas un GPU très puissant... J'en ai eu une dans un portable Thinkpad T500 du boulot, déjà mi-2008, ça chauffait et ça n'avançait pas. La Quadro FX 570m de mon T61p de 2007 allait mieux dans la majorité des jeux. La GeForce 330m GT doit être 3 à 4x plus puissante que la Radeon HD 3650m. Même l'Intel HD Graphics 3000 doit faire mieux surtout si c'est une Radeon HD 3650m avec de la DDR2.

Du coup, il faudra m'expliquer comment on peut jouer à des jeux récents avec un truc comme la Radeon HD 3650... 

Essaye Resident Evil 5 sur ton Packard bell en 1280x800 (ou 1366x768) avec les réglages :

Plein écran
60 Hz
Vertical Sync non
Images par seconde variable
Anti-aliasing 4x
Motion blur oui
Détails des ombres haut
Détail des textures haut
Qualité globale haut

C'est sûr que c'est pas le meilleur jeu mais c'est correct comme test de performances. Dans ces conditions, la GeForce 330m GT fait 29~30 fps et la Radeon HD 6750m dans les 50 fps. A mon avis, la Radeon HD 3650m ne fait même pas 10 fps.


----------



## Ugooo (3 Mai 2011)

C'est vrai que c'est pas la meilleure CG du monde, mais tous les jeux que je cite souvent tourne avec et même avec pas mal de détail! (pat contre oui ça chauffe). Bizarrement, le jeu qui a le plus de mal c'est GTA IV, même en faible  le fps peut vraiment chuter. Mais AC2 ou brotherhood par exemple tournent avec tout les détails a 3 ou 4 sur 5. Bien sure je fais des sacrifices pour les ombres les reflets et lantialiasing... Je sais que ce pc est pas une machinede guerre mais l'optimisation doit être réussite pour le jeu! Plusieurs tests sur internet dise que cest une machine qui fera tourner tous les jeux récents( il y a presque 2 ans)pour un prix réduit, soit  bon compromis performance/prix!  La gpu du MBP 2010 serait 3 a 4 fois supérieur ? Dans ce cas la il doit me suffir amplement.  Jessaierai résident evil par curiosité si je le trouve..


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mai 2011)

Il y a un lien pour le télécharger dans mon post précédent. 

http://www.clubic.com/demo-jeux-video-13614-0-resident-evil-5.html

C'est juste un bench, pas une démo jouable. Mais au moins, ça permet de comparer objectivement avec ce que j'ai mesuré sur le MacBook Pro 15" 2011 et le MacBook Pro 15" 2010. 
Le jeu tourne à 30 fps sur un MacBook Air en 1366x768 avec tout au minimum.


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bah, c'est une bouse à l'heure actuelle, même à sa sortie ce n'était pas un GPU très puissant... J'en ai eu une dans un portable Thinkpad T500 du boulot, déjà mi-2008, ça chauffait et ça n'avançait pas. La Quadro FX 570m de mon T61p de 2007 allait mieux dans la majorité des jeux. La GeForce 330m GT doit être 3 à 4x plus puissante que la Radeon HD 3650m. Même l'Intel HD Graphics 3000 doit faire mieux surtout si c'est une Radeon HD 3650m avec de la DDR2.
> 
> Du coup, il faudra m'expliquer comment on peut jouer à des jeux récents avec un truc comme la Radeon HD 3650...
> 
> ...



mon pc fait 16.8 au test, performance notée C. (et encore avec antialiasing et tout le tralala!)
C'est pas aussi mauvais que ce que tu pensais!

Je suis sur 2 occasions de modele 2010 a 1100 et 1300 euros... aaaah j'hesite!
Ca fait envie mais a 1870 euros j'ai le 2.2 avec le GPU de fou, la webcam hd, le SDXC etc...


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mai 2011)

J'aurais déjà craqué sur le 2011 ^^


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mai 2011)

C'est beaucoup plus que je ne pensais. Mais c'est vrai qu'avec Windows Vista ou 7, on a DirectX 10 que je n'avais pas avec Windows XP sur mon Thinkpad. Bref, ce sera soit ~2x plus puissant ou ~3,5x plus puissant que ton actuel. 

Si une bonne âme pouvait tester avec une GeForce 9600m GT, le résultat m'intéresse...


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> J'aurais déjà craqué sur le 2011 ^^



Ah ah t'es pas étudiant si?
Moi aussi si j'avais budget illimité j'aurai deja craqué!

http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=138382 cette annonce m'interresse pas mal 

Le truc c'est que l'idée de switché sur mac ma pris comme ça d'un coup depuis un mois. Mais je n'en ai pas vraiment un besoin urgent, c'est juste une envie. Raisonnablement, je pourrais attendre fin aout. Mais d'ici fin aout, il y aura bien moins de modele 2010 quasi neufs!

... par contre en y reflechissant il y aura beaucoup plus de modele 2011 quasi neufs, voir aussi sur le refurb...

Donc le débat enfait reste le meme : vu mon utilisation finalement legere de mon pc (apart le jeu) , le 2010 conviendrait largement non? 
C'est des détails mais le lecteur SDXC (pour la SDHC de mon reflex canon) et la cam HD auraient été bienvenus... Evidement le quadcore, jaurai pas craché dessus mais la chauffe (et le bruit surtout!) me font peur.

Meme si je decide de me mettre à la retouche photo et au montage en court dannée, jimagine que le 2010 fera largement laffaire aussi.


RAH c'est vraiment con de payer plus de 800 euros pour de la connectique quand meme!
Meme si en 2011, acheter une machine de 2010 avec comme intention de la garder au moins 3 ans, c'est un peu se tirer une balle dans le pied...

je suis PERDU.


----------



## mongoose (4 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> .../...
> je suis PERDU.



....A la place achète toi un TOMTOM......


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mai 2011)

mongoose a dit:


> ....A la place achète toi un TOMTOM......



Excellente suggestion 

Pourquoi pas un PC ? Il en a déjà un ! Il ne sera pas perdu


----------



## N0_N4M3 (4 Mai 2011)

Et dans le cas d'un achat d'un macbook pro neuf, faut-il l'acheter maintenant ou attendre la sortie de LION ?

Parce que c'est un peu contraignant d'acheter un ordinateur et qu'une mise à jour majeure sorte 1 mois et 1 jour après, ce qui forcerai à acheter la mise à jour (129 c'est beaucoup pour un étudiant qui vient de switcher).


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mai 2011)

N0_N4M3 a dit:


> Et dans le cas d'un achat d'un macbook pro neuf, faut-il l'acheter maintenant ou attendre la sortie de LION ?
> 
> Parce que c'est un peu contraignant d'acheter un ordinateur et qu'une mise à jour majeure sorte 1 mois et 1 jour après, ce qui forcerai à acheter la mise à jour (129 c'est beaucoup pour un étudiant qui vient de switcher).



La réponse est dans la question


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

Une petite aide pour mon dilemme? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------

L'annonce citée plus haut donne envie quand même non?


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mai 2011)

Je peux pas t'aider, j'aurais déjà craqué sur les MBP 2011 Sandy Bridge a ta place ^^


----------



## N0_N4M3 (4 Mai 2011)

+1

Par contre j'ai vu que la 330M de 2010 est plus puissante que la CG de base sur le 15 pouces. Donc attention à ce qu'on achète, suivant ses utilisations.

De plus en plus de personnes passent sous Mac, mais beaucoup cherchent à jouer avec, c'est là où c'est problématique. Et débourser 2000&#8364; juste pour une CG, je préfère encore m'acheter une XBOX 360 !

Par contre, je suis comptant qu'Apple décide de faire fonctionner les jeux iOS sur Mac OS.


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mai 2011)

Roh tu veux pas de PS3 avec le PSN en mousse? ^^

Sinon je veux pas dire mais si pour certains jeux le pad a l'avantage, pour d'autres le combo clavier+souris est incomparable. J'ai joué a COD4 sur Mac & console, je préfère et de loin jouer sur Mac. Le feeling est totalement différent. 

Sinon entre la CG de base et la 330M, la différence existe mais semble faible.


----------



## N0_N4M3 (4 Mai 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Sinon je veux pas dire mais si pour certains jeux le pad a l'avantage, pour d'autres le combo clavier+souris est incomparable. J'ai joué a COD4 sur Mac & console, je préfère et de loin jouer sur Mac. Le feeling est totalement différent.
> 
> Sinon entre la CG de base et la 330M, la différence existe mais semble faible.




1) Tout à fait d'accord pour le combo clavier + souris. Je ne peux pas jouer aux FPS sur console

2) La différence y est. Celà voudrait dire que le sandy bridge + thunderbold, couterait 650 (cf : 15pouces 2010 boost avec 8GHz + 500Go 7200tr/m à 1100  contre  15pouces 2011 à  1750 de base). Je me trompe ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mai 2011)

le proc doit bien valoir 200 a 300&#8364; mais bon calculer une occasion/promo avec une machine neuve...

Faut pas oublier les 30% de marge sur la machine neuve ^^


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

Deja sur l'annonce c'est 2.66 i7, pas 2.8 ghz..

Ensuite, je pense que ton calcul a 650 &#8364; pour le nouveau proc et le vieux port thunderbolt doit pas etre loin!
Dit comme ça ça donne pas super envie ahah

Je reviens de l'apple store de montpellier, le "genius" qui m'a parlé avait vraiment pas l'air d'un génie...
Il ont pas lair supercalé sur ce qu'ils racontent.

Il m'a vivement conseillé la dalle glossy disant que cetait bien plus solide (il a tappé a fond dessus avec sa main lol).
Le mat ne brille (presque) pas c'est vrai mais ça donne un aspect "grain" a l'ecran, et c'est sure les couleurs sont un peu moins vive. Et c'et moins beau..

Vous en dites quoi?


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mai 2011)

Choisis. Mais je prendrais surement du Mat a l'avenir.


----------



## defengine (4 Mai 2011)

Désolé Ugooo, mais je vais squatter ton topic ^^ (d'ailleurs merci pour ce topic!! j ai tout lu et ca m'a apporté pas mal de réponse!)

Je suis pratiquement dans la meme situation que toi, étudiant en master 2 et toujours eu et utilisé que des PC. Actuellement j'ai un PC qui me convient tres bien, c'est un ASUS que j avais payé 1200&#8364; il y a 3ans (core 2 duo T9300, 3go de ram, nvidia geforce 9500m gs en gros). Je précise que je voudrais changer tout simplement que la structure du pc a bien vieilli... probleme avec le cable d alim (ok ca se change..), et surtout il y a 2 semaines, une des 2 charnières de l'ecran a casser! donc l'ecran ne tien qu avec un support et je sens l'echec arriver bientot.. 
De plus, il y a 3 ans j avais deja hésité entre un bon petit ASUS et un MAC! Je m'étais dit "bon le prochain", le prochain c'est maintenant ^^

Je ne joue pas, sauf sur des jeux en ligne... mais pour ca.. meme le plus bas des EEE PC passerait..  Les seules applications que j'utilise et qui en demande beaucoup, c'est la retouche d'image. De plus j'aimerai bien commencer a toucher la video...

Je pensais prendre le 15" d'entrée de gamme (lui a 1749&#8364; et avec la reduc étudiante il est a 1539&#8364. 

Ma question concerne l'offre d'apple "back to school" qui en général commence fin mai je crois.. Est ce que quelqu'un a eu des échos si cette année ca sera remis en place? et au passage si j'ai le droit de cumulé l'offre "appel on campus" et "apple back to school"?

Une autre question, j'ai lu qu'une nouvelle version de OS allé sortir, la date est deja connu? pour pas me retrouver a acheté un mac a 2 semaine de MAJ ^^

ps: c'est "dur" de passer de pc a mac? les habitudes sont dur a changer?


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Mai 2011)

Je vois pas pourquoi ça ne serait pas remis en place, mais tu as en tout cas raison d'attendre.

Sinon on ne sait pas pour Lion. Il sortira quand Jobs le voudra. 

Sinon si tu te documentes et est ouvert d'esprit, passer de Windows a Mac est simple.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mai 2011)

La retouche photo à moins de travailler tout le temps sur des filtres lourds, des dizaines de claques, des lots et des RAW de 20 Mo, c'est quand même une activité assez basique. 

Le montage vidéo, c'est un peu pareil mais un cran au dessus. Si on monte des vidéos en qualité pro en HD ou pire en Full HD, c'est lourd. Mais pour le reste, c'est loin d'être inaccessible à un processeur récent. 

Passer d'un OS à l'autre, c'est une question de volonté plus que de difficulté en soi. Après, le vrai problème reste de retrouver des applications similaires sur le nouvel OS.


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

"Back to school"? Quesaco?  Ça a lair de rimer avec "dépensez moins de sousous" donc (bizarrement) ça m'intéresse   Pascal penses tu que la config 2010 répondra a mes besoins?  Question plus ou moins indiscrète ton MBP 2011 tu la revendu sur quelle plateforme et a combien?


----------



## defengine (4 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> "Back to school"? Quesaco?  Ça a lair de rimer avec "dépensez moins de sousous" donc (bizarrement) ça m'intéresse



En gros pour chaque mac acheté, tu as un ipod touch offert

et depuis 2 ans c'est lancé fin mai je crois


----------



## Ugooo (4 Mai 2011)

Ah ouais sympa. C'est cumulable avec aoc ou apple éducation ou faut choisir?


----------



## defengine (4 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ah ouais sympa. C'est cumulable avec aoc ou apple éducation ou faut choisir?



c'est justement la question que je me posais et que j ai posté ici ^^


----------



## defengine (5 Mai 2011)

je suis allé demander directement à Apple sur leur chat ^^

"-Bonjour, je mappelle Zaher. Bienvenue à Apple!
-Bonjour, Je voudrais savoir si la promotion "apple back to school" sera remis en place courant mai comme les 2 années précédentes?
-Bienvenue sur le service Vente d' Apple Store, Comment puis-je vous aider ?
Je vous prie de m' excuser, mais je suis dans l' impossibilité de vous garantir cela pour le moment. cela est décider a d' autres niveaux. j 'espère que oui.

- 2eme question, toujours en liens avec cette promotion, l'année dernière, etait il possible de cumulé l'offre "apple on campus" et "appel back to school"?
-non, les offres ne sont jamais cumulable, celle-ci ou d' autres."

Je suis étonné car j'ai lu dans des commentaires sur macgeneration que les offres étaient cumulables 

d'apres vous?


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Mai 2011)

C'était écrit sur leur site que c'est pas cumulable, non?


----------



## defengine (5 Mai 2011)

Ben pour le moment vue que l'offre "back to school" n'est pas encore mise en ligne (si c 'est reconduit) il n'y a pas écrit "offre non cumulade avec toute autre offre apple... etc.."

Si il y en a qui ont pu testé l'année derniere, je suis preneur de leur expérience


----------



## terradouf (5 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,  l année derniere j avais acquis un mbp 13" via aoc et 1ipod classic via l offre back to school. Donc oui, l année derniere, les 2offres pouvaient s additionner ;-)


----------



## defengine (5 Mai 2011)

terradouf a dit:


> Bonjour,  l année derniere j avais acquis un mbp 13" via aoc et 1ipod classic via l offre back to school. Donc oui, l année derniere, les 2offres pouvaient s additionner ;-)




ahhh un peu d'espoir  

J'ai hate de savoir si l'offre back to scholle sera reconduite ou si j'attend pour rien


----------



## Ugooo (6 Mai 2011)

J'aimerai une réponse définitive pour les MBP 2010 :

*Est ce que les lecteurs de carde SD lisent les SDHC (8gb) ?*

J'ai vu sur certain forum que oui, d'autre disent que non...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h35 ----------

Ah apparament d'apres le site d'apple oui ça marche.
En ce qui concerne l'overclock je me suis renseigné un peu sur internet, ya pas mal de post qui disent que si on respecte certains chiffre, ya un gros gain de performance grapghique et aucun risque (pour la 330 512mb de nvidia)... personne a testé?


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Mai 2011)

C'est pas sur MacTracker ce genre d'infos?


Edit: L'overclock je m'y essaierais pas dans un tout en un ou un ordi portable.


----------



## Ugooo (6 Mai 2011)

C'est sur les vidéo de gaming sur YouTube sur j'ai vu ça. Apparament le gain de performance est important et ça reste safe pour la machine. Ça a l'air d'être très rependu aux states


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Mai 2011)

En même temps aux states ils roulent dans des voitures de 300 chevaux qui tiennent pas la route donc... 

L'instinct de surive est sous développé aux states ^^

Enfin comme tu veux, c'est ta machine, mais l'OC sur une machine aussi compacte ça craint :/


----------



## Ugooo (8 Mai 2011)

Bon j'ai une offre pour le 15" 2011 2.2 ghz neuf a 1700 euros. L'annonce est sure, ne vous inquiétez pas.

Le problème: j'hesite! c'est beaucoup d'argent (meme si beaucoup moins cher que le prix d'origine), j'ai peur de ne pas profiter a 100% des capacité de cet ordi... je me dis que pour 800 euros de moins je peux avoir une bombe sous windows... j'ai peur du switch... ahah
L'ordi doit me tenir 3 ans.

Rassurez moi! 

(je dois conclure le deal ce soir pour passer prendre le mac demain en mains propres avec ouverture de lemballage par moi meme!)


----------



## N0_N4M3 (9 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Bon j'ai une offre pour le 15" 2011 2.2 ghz neuf a 1700 euros. L'annonce est sure, ne vous inquiétez pas.
> 
> Le problème: j'hesite! c'est beaucoup d'argent (meme si beaucoup moins cher que le prix d'origine), j'ai peur de ne pas profiter a 100% des capacité de cet ordi... je me dis que pour 800 euros de moins je peux avoir une bombe sous windows... j'ai peur du switch... ahah
> L'ordi doit me tenir 3 ans.
> ...



Un peu tard mais : switch ! 3 ans avec un PC, c'est possible, 3 ans sans emmerdes (excusez moi de l'expression) c'est pas possible ! Tant que Windows n'aura pas reçu le noyau de son OS, les PC seront toujours instables.

De l'autre coté tu as MAC, qui marche un peu comme une oligarchie, n'allant que dans le sens de leur dirigeant, sans prendre en compte forcément ce qu'il se fait ailleurs. De là découle la création de nouveaux périphériques et j'en passe, qui ne sont pas les "standards" attendus, mais par contre : tout est fait en un seul bloc ! L'OS est conçu pour CET hardware, les softwares sont fait POUR cet OS. Et tout tourne merveilleusement bien (avec un noyau Unix/Linux donc : qui marche lui ! X_x ).


Et quand tu dis que tu n'utiliseras pas toute cette "puissance", ca ne sera peut etre pas le cas dans 1 voir 2 ans !


Jète toi dessus ! Et : have fun with it !


----------



## Ugooo (12 Mai 2011)

Bon je reçois mon mac samedi, j'ai quelques questions pratiques basiques, je vais les poser une à la fois ça sera plus simple...

Je sais qu'il n'y a presque pas de virus sur mac, mais qu'en est il des spyware, malware etc?

Avez vous un antivirus/firewall?


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Bon je reçois mon mac samedi, j'ai quelques questions pratiques basiques, je vais les poser une à la fois ça sera plus simple...
> 
> Je sais qu'il n'y a presque pas de virus sur mac, mais qu'en est il des spyware, malware etc?
> 
> Avez vous un antivirus/firewall?



Antivirus, non
Firewall, oui (celui que tu trouveras dans les préférences système)

des spywares et des malware et des chevaux de Troye, il y en a, et là, le problème se situe entre la chaise et le clavier.
Si tu télécharges des applications depuis de sites de confiance, si tu n'installes pas tout et n'importe quoi, si tu te poses la question "est-ce normale que je doive entre un mot de passe admin ?" alors tu ne risques rien.
J'ajouterais un truc.
Un fois que tu as créé la première session admin, crée en une autre "utilisateur normal" et c'est cette session que tu utiliseras quotidiennement. Ca téviteras des erreurs de manip. C'est ce que je fais sur les Mac que j'installe, et les utilisateurs ne m'appellent JAMAIS pour me dire, j'ai effacé ça blabla......


----------



## Ugooo (12 Mai 2011)

Ok merci du conseil.

Le firewall de preference systeme c'est le firewall d'apple? il est efficace?

Jai n'ai jamais eu de site qui me demande dentrer nimporte quel mot de passe, mais on est jamais a l'abris d'un piratage ou d'un logiciel espion qui enregistre ce qu'on tappe (et donc les eventuel numero de cartes bleu ou quoi)..

ou alors je suis parano 

Ma 2e question est pour la batterie, je sais que je suis relou avec ça, j'ai posté dans le sujet expres mais je n'ai pas de réponse claire.
Deja, je ne comprend pas pourquoi Apple diffuse une methode de calibrage qui est MAUVAISE, ce n'est pas normal (ou alors mes infos sont fausses).

Qu'est ce qu'on bon étalonnage? Dois je faire quelque chose de particulier quand je reçois mon mac? (qui a été ouvert par un ami juste pour verifier qu'il était ok, donc qui a creer un compte ou je ne sais quoi pour l'allumer)


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ok merci du conseil.
> 
> Le firewall de preference systeme c'est le firewall d'apple? il est efficace?
> 
> ...



Je te donne mon fonctionnement :
Je calibre la batterie la première fois.
Ensuite, je me contente d'utiliser le portable. Si je peux brancher, je branche. Si j'ai besoin de mobilité, je débranche et puis c'est tout.
Si le Mac n'a pas fonctionné sur batterie depuis plus d'un mois, je l'utilise un peu sur batterie, mais je ne fais pas d'étalonnage. 
Mon opinion est qu'un étalonnage use la batterie, un cycle de charge use la batterie, utiliser le Mac sur la batterie l'use aussi.


----------



## Ugooo (12 Mai 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Je te donne mon fonctionnement :
> Je calibre la batterie la première fois.
> Ensuite, je me contente d'utiliser le portable. Si je peux brancher, je branche. Si j'ai besoin de mobilité, je débranche et puis c'est tout.
> Si le Mac n'a pas fonctionné sur batterie depuis plus d'un mois, je l'utilise un peu sur batterie, mais je ne fais pas d'étalonnage.
> Mon opinion est qu'un étalonnage use la batterie, un cycle de charge use la batterie, utiliser le Mac sur la batterie l'use aussi.



Salut désolé je vais paraître vraiment insistant, un poil tatillon, voir débile, mais pourrais tu m'expliquer de quelle manière tu effectues ton calibrage?

Est ce grave si le mac a été allumé une fois 20 minutes (le temps d'installer environ) puis eteint pendant 4 jours? sans calibrage?


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Salut désolé je vais paraître vraiment insistant, un poil tatillon, voir débile, mais pourrais tu m'expliquer de quelle manière tu effectues ton calibrage?


comme ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1490?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
Sauf que je ne le fais pas tous les mois. Je le fais la première fois, sinon, rarement.


Ugooo a dit:


> Est ce grave si le mac a été allumé une fois 20 minutes (le temps d'installer environ) puis eteint pendant 4 jours? sans calibrage?


non, rien n'est grave  par contre, je le ferais le test sur batterie.

Quand tu reçois ton Mac, tu le branches, tu l'utilises. Quand la batterie est pleine, tu la vides entièrement jusqu'à ce que le Mac s'éteigne tout seul (laisse tourner une video ou des mp3 en boucle (tu peux couper le son )) Ensuite, tu recharges à bloc et tu ne te poses plus de question : 
Si tu peux brancher, tu branches. Si tu es en mobilité tu restes sur batterie et tu rebranches quand tu peux, sans chercher à vider la batterie.

Je procède comme ça sur un MB Pro 15" qui est rarement utilisé en mobilité et la batterie se porte comme un charme sur une machine de 18 mois


----------



## Ugooo (12 Mai 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> comme ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1490?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
> Sauf que je ne le fais pas tous les mois. Je le fais la première fois, sinon, rarement.
> 
> non, rien n'est grave  par contre, je le ferais le test sur batterie.



Oulah soit je suis vraiment dans le paté soit c'est mon mois de révision qui commence à avoir raison de ma santé mentale!

Tu parles de quel test que tu ferais sur batterie?

Pascal TTH avait répété et re répété que vider la batterie a 0 (jusqu'a extiction du mbp) comme le conseil Apple est une hérésie sans nom, qui nique la batterie. Plusieurs utilisateurs ont perdu comme ça facile 5% d'un coup...

Du coup je me pose des questions!!!


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Oulah soit je suis vraiment dans le paté soit c'est mon mois de révision qui commence à avoir raison de ma santé mentale!
> 
> Tu parles de quel test que tu ferais sur batterie?


Je ne parle pas d'un test de la batterie, mais de ton test de 20 minutes sur le mac.


Ugooo a dit:


> Pascal TTH avait répété et re répété que vider la batterie a 0 (jusqu'a extiction du mbp) comme le conseil Apple est une hérésie sans nom, qui nique la batterie. Plusieurs utilisateurs ont perdu comme ça facile 5% d'un coup...
> 
> Du coup je me pose des questions!!!


* Ce que dit Pascal TTH n'engage que lui et ce que je dis, n'engage que moi *

Je répète ce que je disais :
*j'étalonne 1 fois et c'est tout*

J'ai de gros doutes sur le fait qu'étalonner la batterie 1 fois lui fasse perdre *réellement* 5% de sa capacité. Comme son nom l'indique, c'est un étalonnage qui permet à MacOS d'afficher les données *réelles *de la santé de la batterie. Forcément, si les données étaient mauvaises, après un étalonnage, elles sont différentes. Par contre, je suis persuadé qu'un étalonnage est nécessaire afin que charger correctement la batterie. La charge de ce type de batterie est *extrêmement *délicate et le système gérant les batteries *à besoin *de connaître le comportement de celles-ci, c'est pourquoi un étalonnage est nécessaire.

Par contre, et je me répète, une batterie, moins elle fait de cycles, moins elle s'use.

Et pour conclure, cela n'engage que moi :love::rateau:


----------



## Ugooo (12 Mai 2011)

OK merci pour ces conseils!

Quand je decharche completement la batterie pour l'étalonnage, je laisse reposer 5h vide apres? et une fois que je recharche en entier, je recharge entier +2h branché pour etre sure, c'est ça?


----------



## daffyb (12 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> OK merci pour ces conseils!
> 
> Quand je decharche completement la batterie pour l'étalonnage, je laisse reposer 5h vide apres? et une fois que je recharche en entier, je recharge entier +2h branché pour etre sure, c'est ça?


Je n'ai aucun avis sur ce point, bien que le coup des 5 heures j'éviterais (bien que ça permettrait de la faire refroidir. Dans ce cas il est préférable de vider "doucement" la batterie). Une batterie LiPo s'abime si on la vide de trop. Le Mac se coupe avant d'atteindre cette limite. Si tu le "forces" à aller plus loin je ne pense pas que ça soit bon.
Au niveau de la recharge entier +2 heures j'y vois un intérêt qui est de ne pas stresser la batterie et de la laisser refroidir après cette charge complète en évitant de l'utiliser.

Encore une fois, ce n'est que mon avis 

et encore une fois, ne te prend pas trop la tête avec ces histoires de charge. Contente toi d'utiliser ton Mac


----------



## Ugooo (12 Mai 2011)

Ah ah merci pour ces réponses rapides et claires!

J'ai hate de poser mes petites mimines dessus!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------

Je passe a mon autre question:

j'apprecierai que chacun participe en me donnant le nom et la fonction de petit soft ou utiliaires toujours utiles à telecharger.

Comme ça je passe pas un mois à chercher un truc qui n'est pas sur le mac, ou vice versa, et je telecharge tout d'un coup comme ça je suis paré!


----------



## Mecyr (12 Mai 2011)

tu serais pas un peu flemmard toi ?
regarde là pour commencer :

http://forums.macg.co/applications/la-logitheque-dun-switcheur-70701.html


----------



## Ugooo (12 Mai 2011)

Super! Merci.

(Je recherche d'habitude mais j'avoue que la je savais pas moi meme quoi chercher ahah)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------

En plus de ça, ce topic est quand meme pas mal vieux (2004 ahah)

Pareil, j'ai trouvé des topics a propos des firewall mais ça date de 2008...

Le mac user confirmé n'utilise ni antivirus ni firewall? ou juste ceux par defaut d'apple?

J'ai lu que meme si les virus windows ne font pas de mal a un mac, ça peut toujours etre transferer si on transfert des fichiers à des collègues ou des amis qui sont sur pc, et ça c'est embetant!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mai 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Je ne parle pas d'un test de la batterie, mais de ton test de 20 minutes sur le mac.
> 
> * Ce que dit Pascal TTH n'engage que lui et ce que je dis, n'engage que moi *
> 
> ...



Itou ! 

Après, il y a deux sortes de gens, ceux qui pleurent pour avoir perdu 5% et les autres. :rateau: Rien de tel que l'expérience pour se forger un avis.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Mai 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Itou !
> 
> Après, il y a deux sortes de gens, ceux qui pleurent pour avoir perdu 5% et les autres. :rateau: Rien de tel que l'expérience pour se forger un avis.



Et oui ! C'est à force de demander l'avis des autres et les prendre pour des vérités intangibles qu'on se casse la g et qu'enfin l'expérience s'acquiert


----------



## Ugooo (12 Mai 2011)

Ah ah donc Pascal si tu as un avis legerement différent je veux bien l'entendre aussi!


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Le mac user confirmé n'utilise ni antivirus ni firewall? ou juste ceux par defaut d'apple?


Ben si, le firewall (d'Apple), c'est quand même le minimum 
Le reste, ma fois


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mai 2011)

Moi je dis juste de ne jamais descendre en dessous de 10% avec un batterie moderne. Demande à Supergrec, il y a un topic pas trop vieux où plusieurs regrettent d'avoir suivi ce qui est décrit dans la kb d'Apple (et qui date des batteries d'anciennes générations).

Après, chacun voit midi à sa porte.


----------



## Ugooo (12 Mai 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Moi je dis juste de ne jamais descendre en dessous de 10% avec un batterie moderne. Demande à Supergrec, il y a un topic pas trop vieux où plusieurs regrettent d'avoir suivi ce qui est décrit dans la kb d'Apple (et qui date des batteries d'anciennes générations).
> 
> Après, chacun voit midi à sa porte.



ça ok ,je retiens mais qu'en est il du calibrage?

Pareil, mais en remplaçant 0% (et exctinction) par 10%? (donc en gros recharge complete...ce qui est...normal quand on a plus de batterie quoi!)

rien de plus?


----------



## Le docteur (12 Mai 2011)

Des études en bilogie, c'est pour faire spécialiste du foie ?
Oui, je sais, je ne suis déjà plus là ... mais je me prends la tête sur des histoires de vidéo, faut bien que je me détende un peu ...:rose:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> ça ok ,je retiens mais qu'en est il du calibrage?
> 
> Pareil, mais en remplaçant 0% (et exctinction) par 10%? (donc en gros recharge complete...ce qui est...normal quand on a plus de batterie quoi!)
> 
> rien de plus?



Le calibrage ne sert à rien à notre époque. Anciennement, ça servait à évaluer combien de temps mettait le portable à se décharger pour faire une estimation de l'autonomie. D'ailleurs en ces temps anciens où les portables n'avaient pas une gestion de l'énergie avancée, la décharge de la batterie était quasiment linéaire. Bref, on fait correspondre la charge restante à une durée restante.
Maintenant, c'est calculé sur base de la consommation réelle du portable. C'est aussi pour cette raison que l'autonomie affichée peut varier bcp. Si on laisse le portable inactif pendant 30 secondes, il affiche une très longue autonomie. Si on utilise massivement le processeur pendant 30 secondes, on se retrouve avec une autonomie annoncée très faible. 

Il suffit d'installer un soft comme iStat Menu pour voir tous les paramètres de consommation qui sont surveillés. 

Calibrer une batterie à notre époque, c'est comme vider un plein en roulant sur l'autoroute pour évaluer l'autonomie de la voiture alors que cette même voiture a un ordinateur de bord qui donne directement l'autonomie...


Une batterie n'a rien de magique ou de mystérieux, ce n'est que de la chimie et de l'électricité. Et des lois connues régissent le fonctionnement. Si elle fait 60 Wh, elle donne 10 heures d'autonomie maximale si on consomme en moyenne 6 watts. Elle donnera 6 heures d'autonomie si on consomme en moyenne 10 watts. Mais étant donné qu'il est préférable de conserver une chargé résiduelle de 10%, on arrive à 9 heures exploitables et 5 1/4 heures.

Une batterie repose sur une réaction chimique incomplète et réversible. Quand on arrive à 0%, on commence à compléter la réaction, elle perd de son irréversibilité. Si on utilise jamais la batterie, elle se dégrade aussi, la réaction inverse s'amorce. 

Idéalement, on utilise la batterie au moins une fois par mois sans descendre en dessous de 10%. Une fois les 10% atteint, il est préférable de la recharger d'une traite jusqu'à 100%.


----------



## Ugooo (12 Mai 2011)

Ah ah désolé Daffyb mais cette explication plus concrete me va mieux! 
Après, il reste à voir ce que ça donne en pratique...


----------



## daffyb (13 Mai 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le calibrage ne sert à rien à notre époque. Anciennement, ça servait à évaluer combien de temps mettait le portable à se décharger pour faire une estimation de l'autonomie. D'ailleurs en ces temps anciens où les portables n'avaient pas une gestion de l'énergie avancée, la décharge de la batterie était quasiment linéaire. Bref, on fait correspondre la charge restante à une durée restante.
> Maintenant, c'est calculé sur base de la consommation réelle du portable. C'est aussi pour cette raison que l'autonomie affichée peut varier bcp. Si on laisse le portable inactif pendant 30 secondes, il affiche une très longue autonomie. Si on utilise massivement le processeur pendant 30 secondes, on se retrouve avec une autonomie annoncée très faible.
> 
> Il suffit d'installer un soft comme iStat Menu pour voir tous les paramètres de consommation qui sont surveillés.
> ...


Je partage à 90% ce que tu dis, mais :


Que fait EXACTEMENT la SMC lors de l'étalonnage ? Y a-t-il des paramêtres de "santé" de la batterie mis à jour ? j'en sais rien, mais peut-être que l'étalonnage à un rôle.
En effet, il ne faut pas vider la batterie à 0% sinon, on l'abime, et c'est ce que j'ai écrit plus haut, mais ne penses-tu pas que la SMC, justement, coupe l'alimentation, AVANT d'arriver à ce niveau irréversible ?? parce que ma visseuse Lithium Ion, elle, elle sait le faire 
Donc, c'est pas parce que le Mac indique 0% que la batterie a atteint son niveau VIDE.
Maintenant, et pour me répéter une fois de plus, vider entièrement sa batterie régulièrement est une aberration ! et moins on utilise la batterie, moins on l'use.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mai 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> D'ailleurs en ces temps anciens où les portables n'avaient pas une gestion de l'énergie avancée, la décharge de la batterie était quasiment linéaire. Bref, on fait correspondre la charge restante à une durée restante.
> Maintenant, c'est calculé sur base de la consommation réelle du portable.



C'est d'autant plus vrai avec les batteries d'Apple, car chaque cellule possède son propre contrôleur. L'utilisation de chaque cellule est hyper optimisée. 

Cette vidéo explique mieux le fonctionnement de la gestion de la batterie des MB/MBP

http://youtu.be/k5wsKrk6yc4


----------



## Ugooo (13 Mai 2011)

C'est vrai qu'elle est pas mal faite cette video!

Par contre ils disent rien sur le calibrage ahah!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mai 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Je partage à 90% ce que tu dis, mais :
> 
> 
> Que fait EXACTEMENT la SMC lors de l'étalonnage ? Y a-t-il des paramêtres de "santé" de la batterie mis à jour ? j'en sais rien, mais peut-être que l'étalonnage à un rôle.
> ...


 
Effectivement, c'est possible. Si j'ai eu la chance de rencontrer par mon boulot pas mal d'ingénieurs de nombreux domaines de la conception des portables PC (Cebit et IDF), je n'ai jamais rencontré d'ingénieurs de conception d'Apple. 

Pour en avoir fait les frais sur un portable qui ne s'est pas mis en veille à cause d'un programme qui a planté, la batterie a été vidée jusqu'à 0. Sa capacité est tombé de 48 Wh à 39 Wh. J'ai aussi testé expressément une batterie déjà usée (25 Wh restants sur 60 Wh) en forçant deux redémarrage avec moins de 10% de charge. La capacité est tombée à moins de 20 Wh puis une dizaine au second lancement. 

Je ne sais pas si actuellement 0% correspond à une décharge totale ou s'il y a une marge de manoeuvre. De plus, je n'ai jamais testé sur un portable Apple. Vu les résultats obtenus sur les PC portables haut de gamme (Thinkpad) avec un circuit comparable au SMC (Embedded Controller dans leur jargon), je suis réticent à le faire d'autant plus après ce topic : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/charge-batterie-651672.html

Je pense que quand on reset le SMC et l'EFI, ils lancent une procédure checkup et de détection du matériel : quantité de RAM, type de mémoire (vitesse, timing), disques durs présents, type de processeur, etc. Dans la foulée, il peut demander au circuit de la batterie de fournir des informations actualisées sur l'état des batteries. Je n'en suis par contre pas sûr, c'est une hypothèse.




NightWalker a dit:


> C'est d'autant plus vrai avec les batteries d'Apple, car chaque cellule possède son propre contrôleur. L'utilisation de chaque cellule est hyper optimisée.
> 
> Cette vidéo explique mieux le fonctionnement de la gestion de la batterie des MB/MBP
> 
> http://youtu.be/k5wsKrk6yc4


 
Très intéressante vidéo. Merci pour le lien. 


Je conseille la lecture de ces deux pages simples du site d'Apple :
Apple - Batteries
Apple - Batteries - Ordinateurs portables

Elle confirment en substance ceci (j'ai d'ailleurs déjà écrit la même chose dans un de mes quotes plus bas) :



daffyb a dit:


> et encore une fois, ne te prend pas trop la tête avec ces histoires de charge. Contente toi d'utiliser ton Mac


 



> Les batteries lithium-ion polymère concentrent une puissance supérieure à celle des batteries au nickel. Vous bénéficiez ainsi d'une autonomie étendue pour un poids plume, le lithium étant le plus léger des métaux. *Vous pouvez aussi recharger une batterie lithium-ion quand cela vous convient le mieux, sans avoir à attendre la décharge complète ni à procéder à un cycle de charge complet de la batterie pour une performance optimale (à l'inverse des batteries au nickel où l'accumulation progressive de cristaux empêche d'effectuer une charge complète, ce qui impose d'attendre que la batterie soit complètement déchargée.)*


 


> Votre nouvel ordinateur portable Apple bénéficie d'une batterie dont la formule chimique sophistiquée en prolonge nettement l'autonomie. La batterie intégrée de votre MacBook, MacBook Pro ou MacBook Air est ainsi conçue pour offrir jusqu'à 1 000 cycles complets de charge et de décharge avant d'atteindre 80 % de sa capacité d'origine. Par ailleurs, la technologie de charge adaptative réduit l'usure de la batterie pour lui assurer une durée de vie pouvant atteindre 5 ans. *Veillez à charger complètement votre portable lorsque vous le branchez pour la première fois, puis lancez Mise à jour de logiciels pour vérifier que vous utilisez bien les tout derniers logiciels.* Apple publie régulièrement des mises à jour qui optimisent les performances des batteries.


 


> Pour bien entretenir une batterie au lithium-ion, il faut que les électrons qu'elle contient soient mis en mouvement de temps à autre. Apple déconseille de laisser un ordinateur portable branché en permanence. Une utilisation idéale consisterait, par exemple, à se servir de son ordinateur portable dans le train et à le brancher une fois arrivé au bureau. *En revanche, si vous utilisez un ordinateur de bureau au travail et que vous ne recourez à votre ordinateur portable que de façon très occasionnelle, Apple vous recommande d'en charger et d'en décharger la batterie au moins une fois par mois.* Il vous faut un rappel ? Ajoutez un événement dans iCal sur votre ordinateur de bureau. Lorsque votre batterie ne répondra plus à vos besoins en termes de charge, vous pourrez choisir de la faire remplacer. Si votre ordinateur portable est équipé d'une batterie intégrée, faites-la remplacer uniquement dans un Centre de Maintenance Agréé Apple.


 

Suite à mes lectures et expériences, je m'auto-cite : 


Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le mieux, c'est de ne rien faire que d'utiliser le portable normalement. On est à l'époque des batterie Lithium-Polymère et les techniques ancestrales datant du Nickel-Cadmium sont à proscrire. Il y a de l'électronique en relation avec la batterie pour gérer au mieux la charge et la décharge. Pas besoin d'un cycle pour que la puce de gestion sache quelles sont les tension en ampérage vu qu'elles sont mesurées directement.
> 
> Les seuls conseils d'actualité sont par ordre d'importance :
> - *Ne JAMAIS tenter de vider la batterie jusqu'à 0*
> ...


 
Personnellement, je respecte ces cinq conseils issus de mes lectures et expériences. Ils ne sont guère contraignants et les batteries de mes portables se portent bien. J'ai vendu dernièrement un netbook Samsung utilisé pendant 2 ans chaque jour sur batterie (en fait, il n'a jaimais servi sur secteur quasiment) en respectant ces conseils et sa batterie perdu ~10% de capacité (60 Wh contre 65 Wh à l'origine). Je ne prétends pas non plus qu'on ne puisse pas avoir une batterie en très bon état en agissant entrement. 

Quant à l'article de la KB qui conseille de vider complètement la batterie, il doit initialement dater de l'époque des batteries au nikel (cfr la partie en gras de mon premier quote du site d'Apple).

² : Ceci peut sembler en désaccord avec Apple qui dit qu'on peut recharger quand bon nous semble. Je précise donc : Il n'est pas judicieux de basculer plusieurs fois par heure entre secteur et batterie à longueur de journée. Alterner souvent tend à faire chauffer la batterie de manière plus importante.


----------



## Ugooo (13 Mai 2011)

C'est vrai qu'un des avantages des batteries lithium-ion est que normalement  la notion de cycle de charge est "abolie" et on peut brancher la machine nimporte quand, le temps qu'on veut. C'etait un argument important pour l'iphone 3G et 3GS a lepoque (en tout cas ça l'était pour moi!)

Apres, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, c'est vrai que comme le dit Pascal, jouer la carte de la prudence n'est pas forcement une mauvaise idée.

Bon mon pote qui a allumé le mac pour l'initialiser, rentrer les codes et tout, puis l'a éteint, tout ça sur batterie, ne n'a pas flingué quand meme? ^^
Des que je le reçois, je le branche direct pendant un moment, pouretre sure qu'il soit chargé completement.

Apres, ce truc de charger le portable la premiere fois, je trouve ça bizarre, parce que de toute façon le portable arrive deja chargé, et souvent avec plusieurs semaines d'utilisation derriere (test, initialisation etc... j'imagine).


----------



## Le docteur (13 Mai 2011)

J'avais même lu que les décharges ultra-complètes étaient à éviter parce qu'elles pouvaient endommager les batteries (je parle bien du système qui consisterait à aller jusqu'au bout absolu, ce qui d'ailleurs devient délicat avec la tendance des portables Apple à couper net quand ils estiment qu'il n'y a plus assez &#8212; pas de crash par manque de jus).

D'ailleurs un truc très chiant que je ne comprends pas : cette c&#8230; d'obsession de KeyNote a empêcher la projection quand le portable a passé les 10% d'autonomie).


----------



## Ugooo (14 Mai 2011)

Bon je vais pas me prendre la tete avec ça et utiliser mon mac sereinement!!

Play on mac, c'est bien?
Ou rien n'égale boot camp?

Vous conseillez d'allouer combien de place a la partition boot camp?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h42 ----------

Pour lire les iso, Toast fonctionne? ou Liquid Cd est il plus simple?

Comment ouvrir un fichier dmg?

ah ah les derniers préparatifs avant le grand jour DEMAIN!


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mai 2011)

Pour lire les .iso, c'est natif dans MacOs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h53 ----------

Et justement on ouvre un .iso ou un .dmg de la même manière : un clic "monte" un volume virtuel sur le bureau et dans le Finder (l'explorateur de fichiers).


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Bon je vais pas me prendre la tete avec ça et utiliser mon mac sereinement!!
> 
> Play on mac, c'est bien?
> Ou rien n'égale boot camp?
> ...



Play On Mac c'est très bien mais tout ne passe malheureusement pas.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Pour lire les iso, Toast fonctionne? ou Liquid Cd est il plus simple?
> 
> Comment ouvrir un fichier dmg?
> 
> ah ah les derniers préparatifs avant le grand jour DEMAIN!


Au vu des questions posées, je pense que tu devrais aller regarder ces sites, une vraie mine d'information :
débuter sur Mac
os X facile
Rhinos Mac


----------



## Ugooo (14 Mai 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Play On Mac c'est très bien mais tout ne passe malheureusement pas.



Par rapport a boot camp le rendu est il le meme?

Comment savoir ce qui passe et ce qui ne passe pas?


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Mai 2011)

Un bon moyen c'est de regarder quels logiciels sont supportés par Play On Mac, Crossover et Wine. ça peut donner une idée. Et si tu possède déjà le logiciel, bah tu essayes toi même.


----------



## Ugooo (14 Mai 2011)

Ca y est j'ai mon mac!
Premières impressions : superbes machine, belle finition, OSX BIZARRE!
Je vais avoir d'un (gros) temps d'adaptation.
Le clavier aussi, les touches sont petites, et forcement pas agencé comme sur windows (surtout le point d'exclamation qui a VRAIMENT migré!), il va falloir un temps d'adaptation, comme tout. C'est tout a fait normal.

L'écran est superbe, c'est lécran brillant.
Je l'ai allumé en fin d'aprem et bien qu'encore hier avec mon ancien pc à mon bureau avec la fenetre sur le mur perpendiculaire un peu derriere moi, j'avais du mal avec les reflets, là ça allait, comme quoi!

Sinon des l'arrivé je l'ai branché. J'ai appris plus tard que mon pere l'avait allumé dans le train pour voir un peu a quoi ça ressemblait... j'espere que c'est pas grave lol. du coup je vais le laissé branché un bon moment histoire d'etre sure, et je ferai un "calibrage" demain ou plus tard en laissant descendre jusqu'a 10 ou 20%...

J'ai installé coconut batterie, il indique 13 weeks et 8 cycles, est ce normal?

Dans le finder, quand j'ouvre une photo (ça s'ouvre automatiquement avec apperçu d'après ce que j'ai compris), il n'y a pas moyen de naviguer sur plusieurs photo avec les fleches? (comme sous windows quoi)
Faut il a chaque fois quitter la fenetre et ouvrir une nouvelle photo manuellement?

De la meme maniere, si je suis dans un dossier avec beaucoup de chose (ex finder ou application) et si je cherche un dossier commençant par... disons R. Si il y a 5 applications commençant par R, je vais arriver seulement sur la premiere, mais si je continue à appuer sur R, je ne navigue pas parmi les diverse applications, est ce reglable? (comme sous windows encore une fois)


----------



## Le docteur (14 Mai 2011)

- Ne te casse pas la tête avec la batterie 
- on peut ouvrir plusieurs fichiers avec Aperçu en les sélectionnant et en double  cliquant (ou en faisant cmd-flèche bas) sur le groupe. On peut sélectionner plusieurs fichiers les uns après les autres en gardant la touche cmd appuyée et en cliquant sur les fichiers, sélectionner un groupe en cliquant sur le premier, puis en cliquant sur le dernier en gardant la tocuhe maj appuyée).  Tu ouvre alors une fenêtre d'Aperçu avec des miniatures sur le coté. Sinon tu peux aussi utiliser iPhoto pour tes photos, a priori, c'est fait pour ça. 
- tu commence à taper le nom de l'appli, et pas seulement la première mettre et le Finder t'y amène (pense aussi à utiliser Spotlight - la petite loupe en haut à gauche -) c'est encore plus rapide pour trouver une appli ou un fichier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h44 ----------

J'avais oublié : pour sélectionner tous les fichiers d'un dossier : cmd-a.


----------



## Ugooo (14 Mai 2011)

Ah donc si je veux juste flaner dans un fichier je peux pas il faut que je selectionne tout d'abord?
La c'etait juste une dizaine de photo d'une soirée qu'on venait de m'envoyer via skype, jai pas envie de les mettre dans une "bibliotheque" iphoto (ça marche comme itunes si j'ai bien compris)

Je suis entrain de transferer mes diverses boites mails sur MAIL mais hotmail est teubé et contrairement a gmail il me marque mes 2500 mails comme non lus...
Je n'arrive pas a trouver l'option pour tout marquer comme lu, c'est ou?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------

bon apres une demi heure j'ai tenté le clic droit... et cetait bon!


----------



## Ugooo (15 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ah donc si je veux juste flaner dans un fichier je peux pas il faut que je selectionne tout d'abord?
> La c'etait juste une dizaine de photo d'une soirée qu'on venait de m'envoyer via skype, jai pas envie de les mettre dans une "bibliotheque" iphoto (ça marche comme itunes si j'ai bien compris)
> 
> Je suis entrain de transferer mes diverses boites mails sur MAIL mais hotmail est teubé et contrairement a gmail il me marque mes 2500 mails comme non lus...
> ...



Je vais transferer toute ma bibliotheque itunes mais j'ai un probleme... vu que le dossier avec toute ma musique va passer d'un dossier sur mon bureau de mon pc windows a mon mac, si je met ma library dans le dossier itunes du mac, il va me mettre des "!" partout parce que ce sera pas le meme chemin non? (apart pour les musique qui sont dans le itunes media, genre les cd que jai mis sur mon pc via itunes...)

Comment faire pour ne pas tout remettre ma bilbiotheque a la main? (entre les titres en doubles, les titres qui contiennent le nom de lartiste a corriger, les albums sans nom, les covers... ya vraiment du boulot sur plus de 40 Go de musique!)


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Mai 2011)

Le jeune Padawan ferait bien de s'initier une bonne fois pour toutes avec les liens qui lui ont été fournis (gracieusement), avant de se lancer dans des aventures hasardeuses.

Dire quer Mac OS X est BIZARRE !
Fallait rester sous Windows qui est tout aussi BIZARRE pour un Macuser que Mac OS peut l'être pour un PCuser.


Avant toute chose, se familiariser avec Mac OS. 
Ne pas vouloir reproduire sur Mac les commandes qu'on utilise sur PC. S'obstiner dans cette voie s'est se ruer vers l'échec du switch. 
Et surtout, ne pas mettre la charrue avant les bufs. 

Bon switch


----------



## daffyb (15 Mai 2011)

pour l'histoire des photos, tu sélectionnes la première photo et tu presses la barre d'espace.
Ensuite, tu utilises les flèches&#8230;


----------



## NightWalker (15 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ah donc si je veux juste flaner dans un fichier je peux pas il faut que je selectionne tout d'abord?
> La c'etait juste une dizaine de photo d'une soirée qu'on venait de m'envoyer via skype, jai pas envie de les mettre dans une "bibliotheque" iphoto (ça marche comme itunes si j'ai bien compris)



Effectivement ça peut paraître pas pratique... mais c'est très logique. On ne montre que ce qu'on sélectionne. Ceci dit, tu peux faire des "prévisualisations" à la Windows en tapant sur la barre d'espace sur le fichier. Ou plus sympa, passer Finder en mode "Coverflow"


----------



## Ugooo (15 Mai 2011)

C'est normal que barre d'espace ne marche que sur une ligne? (je ne peux regarder les photos que sur une ligne)

Comment faire pour ma bibliotheque itunes?


----------



## daffyb (15 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> C'est normal que barre d'espace ne marche que sur une ligne? (je ne peux regarder les photos que sur une ligne)


Pas compris


Ugooo a dit:


> Comment faire pour ma bibliotheque itunes?


Pour iTunes, c'est comme sur PC.
Tu copies la discothèque et dans les préférences d'iTunes tu indiques l'emplacement de la discothèque.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> De la meme maniere, si je suis dans un dossier avec beaucoup de chose (ex finder ou application) et si je cherche un dossier commençant par... disons R. Si il y a 5 applications commençant par R, je vais arriver seulement sur la premiere, mais si je continue à appuer sur R, je ne navigue pas parmi les diverse applications, est ce reglable? (comme sous windows encore une fois)


Il suffit de taper (rapidement) les 2 ou 3 ou plus premières lettres.
Et tu devrais vraiment bosser les sites qui t'ont été envoyés plus haut. Tu apprendrais vite,avant de faire des boulettes


----------



## Ugooo (15 Mai 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Pas compris
> 
> Pour iTunes, c'est comme sur PC.
> Tu copies la discothèque et dans les préférences d'iTunes tu indiques l'emplacement de la discothèque.



Le truc c'est que le fichier library que je transfert (je transfert tout le contenu de itunes d'un coup en fait^^) il est enregistré en fonction de l'emplacement des fichiers sur pc non?
Si je met l'emplacement sur le mac, ça va marcher?
Si je change de place le dossier avec les musique ulterieurement, que dois je faire?


----------



## Ugooo (15 Mai 2011)

Bon j'ai transferé tout mon fichier de musique, et j'ai placé mon fichier itunes dans le itunes du mac, au début il ma trouvé 3000 morceaux avec des "!" puis apparament il les a trouvé tout seul!
Bravo !


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Mai 2011)

Pour aller sur une autre ligne, utilise les flèches verticales


----------



## Ugooo (15 Mai 2011)

oui mais ça ne vas pas a la ligne ça va directement a la photo en dessous!

Enfin bon c'est pas non plus la fin du monde 

Par contre j'ai iworks 09 et microsoft Office et j'ai l'impression qu'aucun des 2 ne lit mes cours en pdf, est ce normal? je dois telecharger adobe du coup??


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Mai 2011)

Le PDF s'ouvre et se lit avec aperçu ou coup d'&#339;il (espace)


----------



## Ugooo (15 Mai 2011)

Ah ok. Je trouve que c'est un peu moins confortable..  Ce qu'il me manque vraiment et que je n'ai pas trouvé c'est un retour au bureau avec possibilité de lancer une seule application/fenêtre après. ( donc pas les 4 doigts vers le haut sur le trackpad car après tout se relance dun coup!) Car a chaque fois que je veux faire un glisser déposer sur le bureau ou ailleurs c'est pas pratique de devoir fermer les fenêtres une par une avant...


----------



## Ugooo (15 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ah ok. Je trouve que c'est un peu moins confortable..  Ce qu'il me manque vraiment et que je n'ai pas trouvé c'est un retour au bureau avec possibilité de lancer une seule application/fenêtre après. ( donc pas les 4 doigts vers le haut sur le trackpad car après tout se relance dun coup!) Car a chaque fois que je veux faire un glisser déposer sur le bureau ou ailleurs c'est pas pratique de devoir fermer les fenêtres une par une avant...


Par contre je n'arrive pas a utiliser facetime!
J'ai une livebox, le probleme vient surement de là... mais y a t il une solution?

Bon après quelques heures passé sur le mac j'arrive a m'habituer à l'OS 

Par contre je suis légerement déçu niveau bruit et chauffe, c'est vrai qu'il chauffe vite et que meme a 2000, on entend les ventilo! et qu'il ne reste jamais longtemps a 2000 rpm...

De meme l'ouverture de certaine appli comme iworks ou office est lente, c'est peut etre du a mon DD de 750 Go à 5400 t/m...je voulais celui a 7200 mais à ce prix la j'ai pas eu le choix


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Mai 2011)

Les traitement de texte sont exagérément lents oui. Même Open Office en 7200 je le trouve lent. Alors Office...


Sinon pour FaceTime c'est entre machines Apple seulement malheureusement.


----------



## Ugooo (15 Mai 2011)

Tu parles de l'ouverture de l'appli ou carrément l'utilisation?
Pour facetime, je sais que c'est entre appareil apple, je voulais jsutement appeler un iphone, mais impossible de me connecter.
Apparament pas mal de monde a ce probleme, également avec une livebox, mais j'ai pas trouvé de solution...

J'ai un truc bizarre avec iphoto, ça fait 3 fois qu'il "bug" en gros aucune photo ne saffiche, je suis obligé de le quitter.. (ça marche une fois sur deux en gros :s)


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Mai 2011)

Le démarrage oui.

Pour FaceTime j'avoue ne pas l'utiliser.


----------



## daffyb (16 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ah ok. Je trouve que c'est un peu moins confortable..  Ce qu'il me manque vraiment et que je n'ai pas trouvé c'est un retour au bureau avec possibilité de lancer une seule application/fenêtre après. ( donc pas les 4 doigts vers le haut sur le trackpad car après tout se relance dun coup!) Car a chaque fois que je veux faire un glisser déposer sur le bureau ou ailleurs c'est pas pratique de devoir fermer les fenêtres une par une avant...


Un clic droit sur l'icone du finder (ou tout autre application) dans le dock (avec la touche alt (je crois)) permet de sélectionner l'option "tout cacher" ou un truc du genre.
Sinon, dans la majorité des applications, commande+h permet de cacher l'application lancée. Tu peux aussi faire un alt+clic sur le bureau depuis une autre application. Cela a pour effet de te mettre sur le bureau et de masquer l'application en cours.


----------



## Ugooo (16 Mai 2011)

Hum alt + clic, que ce soit sur le bureau ou le finder, ne fait rien chez moi 

Sinon je parlais des ventilos bruyant, meme a 2000 rpm mais j'ai l'impression qu'en fait c'est le DD qui tourne qui fait un bruit de ventilo (le bruit vient plutot de la droite du trackpad...)

C'est fou ça fait un bruit de ventilo en fait! J'imagine qu'un 7200 ferait encore pire non?
Il n'y a donc pas de solution? (apart un ssd, mais ça coute un bras..)

De meme, au démarrage ya un genre de bruit strident mecanique, je sais pas si c'est le superdrive ou le DD, est ce normal?


----------



## daffyb (16 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Hum alt + clic, que ce soit sur le bureau ou le finder, ne fait rien chez moi


encore faudrait-il qu'il y ait une fenêtre autre que celle du Finder en premier plan.
Essai: Lance TextEdit, et, une fois la fenêtre ouvert, fait un alt+clic sur le bureau... et ô miracle 


Ugooo a dit:


> Sinon je parlais des ventilos bruyant, meme a 2000 rpm mais j'ai l'impression qu'en fait c'est le DD qui tourne qui fait un bruit de ventilo (le bruit vient plutot de la droite du trackpad...)
> 
> C'est fou ça fait un bruit de ventilo en fait! J'imagine qu'un 7200 ferait encore pire non?
> Il n'y a donc pas de solution? (apart un ssd, mais ça coute un bras..)


Les ventillos, c'est plus sous le clavier/écran qu'ils sont. Donc c'est le DD que tu entends


Ugooo a dit:


> De meme, au démarrage ya un genre de bruit strident mecanique, je sais pas si c'est le superdrive ou le DD, est ce normal?


Oui, c'est le superdrive et c'est normal.


----------



## Ugooo (16 Mai 2011)

Bon ça fait  plusieurs fois que j'écris ce message mais apparament il y a un probleme..

Alt + click permet de fermer les fenetres une par une, j'aimerai une option qui les ferme toutes d'un coup, comme sous windows.

J'ai l'impression que la qualité de la vidéo est moins bonne qu'avec mon PC qui a pourtant la meme résolution (1440 X 900 ), est ce possible?
Les couleurs du mac avec l'écran brillant sont plus vives, voir criardes, mais surtout j'ai comme l'impression que la video est moins nette, un peu pixelisée.. Est ce un probleme de codecs?

Pareil, sous skype, la video de mon interlocuteur me semble plus floue que sur mon pc!..
(et pour msn, la vidéo ne marche pas...)

Ca fait 2h que mes ventilos sont entre 4500 et 5000 seulement avec mail et safari d'ouverts :s
Y a til un moyen de voir ce qui tourne en toile de fond? j'ai beau fermer toutes les apllications rien n'y fait les ventilos ne baissent pas!!


----------



## daffyb (17 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Bon ça fait  plusieurs fois que j'écris ce message mais apparament il y a un probleme..
> 
> Alt + click permet de fermer les fenetres une par une, j'aimerai une option qui les ferme toutes d'un coup, comme sous windows.


non, tu dois mal t'y prendre. alt+clic (je répète la procédure : Tu es dans une appli, si tu fait alt+clic sur une autre application dans le dock ou sur le bureau alors SEULEMENT l'application qui était en premier plan se masque) masque l'application active
alt+cmd+clic permet de cacher toutes les applications sauf celle qu'on sélectionne dans le dock (via le clic) 
Ca marche aussi sur le bureau, bien entendu


> J'ai l'impression que la qualité de la vidéo est moins bonne qu'avec mon PC qui a pourtant la meme résolution (1440 X 900 ), est ce possible?
> Les couleurs du mac avec l'écran brillant sont plus vives, voir criardes, mais surtout j'ai comme l'impression que la video est moins nette, un peu pixelisée.. Est ce un probleme de codecs?
> 
> Pareil, sous skype, la video de mon interlocuteur me semble plus floue que sur mon pc!..
> (et pour msn, la vidéo ne marche pas...)


N'ayant qu'un PC pour le boulot, je ne peux pas te donner d'avis sur ce point
Par contre, j'utilise VLC et Perian pour lire mes vidéos


> Ca fait 2h que mes ventilos sont entre 4500 et 5000 seulement avec mail et safari d'ouverts :s
> Y a til un moyen de voir ce qui tourne en toile de fond? j'ai beau fermer toutes les apllications rien n'y fait les ventilos ne baissent pas!!


regarde dans le moniteur d'activité qui se trouve dans applications/utilitaires

Pour ton "équivalent win + d" tu fais alt+clic droit sur l'icone du finder dans le dock et tu sélectionnes "Masquer les autres"
ou alt+cmd+clic sur le bureau


----------



## Ugooo (17 Mai 2011)

J'utilise également VLC et Perian (d'ailleurs j'ai créé un post dans la section vidéo car je n'en suis pas totalement satisfait et j'aimerai l'aide de mac users *confirmés* et *exigeants*)

Faut il telecharger des codecs? j'ai lu sur le net que VLC avait une moins bonne qualité d'image que quicktime, est ce possible? (ça me parait difficilement possible)

Alt + click sur le finder puis "masquer les autres" fonctionne mais cela implique que le finder ne soit pas par défaut en plein écran (sinon on a pas acces au bureau!) de plus a la base j'aurai voulu un raccourci extremement rapide, un click accessible dans le dock ou dans la barre des taches, comme le raccourcie windows. Il suffit de clicker pour masquer toutes les applications.

Merci


----------



## daffyb (17 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> J'utilise également VLC et Perian (d'ailleurs j'ai créé un post dans la section vidéo car je n'en suis pas totalement satisfait et j'aimerai l'aide de mac users *confirmés* et *exigeants*)
> 
> Faut il telecharger des codecs? j'ai lu sur le net que VLC avait une moins bonne qualité d'image que quicktime, est ce possible? (ça me parait difficilement possible)
> 
> ...


Sur Mac, on ne travaille pas en plein écran (encore que ça change comme philosophie) 
Si tu fermes ta fenêtre du finder un alt+cmd sur le bureau ou l'icone du finder (ou d'un autre appli) masque toutes les autres appli.
J'ai l'impression de me répéter....


----------



## Ugooo (17 Mai 2011)

Pour les codecs vous pensez quoi?

Avec bittorrent sur pc, quand on ouvre un torrent avant quel telechargement commence, on peut choisir quels fichiers on veut telecharger.
Sur mac le telechargement se lance automatiquement et je ne peux pas choisir, comment faire?


----------



## daffyb (17 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Pour les codecs vous pensez quoi?
> 
> Avec bittorrent sur pc, quand on ouvre un torrent avant quel telechargement commence, on peut choisir quels fichiers on veut telecharger.
> Sur mac le telechargement se lance automatiquement et je ne peux pas choisir, comment faire?



ben moi, j'utilise µtorrent et c'est possible.
Et au fait, ça, ça n'a rien à voir avec le Mac. 'faudrait penser à se prendre un peu par la main et faire quelques recherches hein ?


----------



## Ugooo (17 Mai 2011)

Bah ça doit avoir un rapport avec la version mac vu que c'est possible sur laversion pc et que là je n'arrive memepas a trouver l'option pour..

Je me prends par la main! jessaie de me renseigner! je ne pose pas le 10e des questions que je me pose!

Dailleurs j'en ai deja parlé (je crois) mais je n'arrive pas a acceder aux videos de tutoriels des sites style rhino et macosxfacile etc... j'ai un icone quicktime mais rien ne se lance.
Dois je installer un plug in?
 ces tutos ont l'air cool, c'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir en profiter! (je peux toujours les telecharger mais bon...)


----------



## Bravissimo (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Intéressant post .

Je remarque simplement que fort d'une mauvaise expérience en ayant investit 600 euros dans un portable de construction somme toute moyenne, tu viens à changer en investissant 3 fois plus chez apple .. (si j'ai bien lu la somme de 1700 euros pour ton macbook prochain)

Je me demande bien qu'elle aurait été ton retour d'expérience avec un Asus (ou autre) des nouvelles séries en dépensant une somme du même ordre  équipé de windows Seven.

Enfin maintenant que la " messe est dite " bon apprentissage ..


----------



## Ugooo (18 Mai 2011)

Bravissimo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Intéressant post .
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends pas ce que ça sous entend..
Un switch pour quelqu'un qui utilise un pc windows depuis (presque) toujours ne se fait pas en une semaine!
J'ai des vieilles habitudes a perdre, et j'ai des choses pratiques sur windows que j'aimerai retrouver sur OSX, je ne vois pas le probleme avec ça..

Apres, certes la qualité de fabrication cosmethique est la mais pour l'instant je suis un peu deçu niveau bruit et performance... apres je n'ai pas encore lancé de grosse applications donc je ne peux pas juger..

Pour revenir au problemes des tuto quicktime illisble sur le net je fais comment?

Je compte tester bootcamp dans les prochains jour, surtout pour jouer. Vous me conseillez d'allouer combien a la partition?

Est il possible de transferer des fichiers directement de partition a partition ou il faut passer par unDD externe comme si c'etait 2 ordi différents?

merci


----------



## NightWalker (18 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Pour revenir au problemes des tuto quicktime illisble sur le net je fais comment?



Tu as le lien ?  tu es sur que ce n'est pas une vidéo flash ? auquel cas il faudra télécharger flash sur le site d'Adobe.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Mai 2011)

Cosméthique, c'est tout à fait Apple, ça !!!

Pour le bruit, je trouve ça étrange : mon MacBook 2008 ne fait strictement aucun bruit (ou alors parfois un très léger, mais alors très léger souffle qu'on ne peut distinguer que dans le silence le plus absolu.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Mai 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Cosméthique, c'est tout à fait Apple, ça !!!
> 
> Pour le bruit, je trouve ça étrange : mon MacBook 2008 ne fait strictement aucun bruit (ou alors parfois un très léger, mais alors très léger souffle qu'on ne peut distinguer que dans le silence le plus absolu.



Itou avec mon MBP 13" 2010


----------



## Ugooo (18 Mai 2011)

c'est débutersurmac.com les videos ne marchent pas...

Pour le bruit du DD, j'ai trouvé d' autre postes qui en parlaient.
Il s'entend vraiment bien, comme un bruit de ventilo, dans le silence total (lorsque je bosse par exemple).
Moi qui pensait prendre un 7200 ça me freine, ou alors mon DD a un probleme?


----------



## Bravissimo (18 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> *Je ne comprends pas ce que ça sous entend..*
> Un switch pour quelqu'un qui utilise un pc windows depuis (presque) toujours ne se fait pas en une semaine!
> J'ai des vieilles habitudes a perdre, et j'ai des choses pratiques sur windows que j'aimerai retrouver sur OSX, je ne vois pas le probleme avec ça..
> 
> ...



Cela ne sous-entend rien faut simplement se limiter à ce qui est écrit ... mais enfin OK, fais comme si j'avais rien dit ...

Pas de souci ... Je me suis certainement mal exprimé ... 

Fin du HS


----------



## NightWalker (18 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> c'est débutersurmac.com les videos ne marchent pas...
> 
> Pour le bruit du DD, j'ai trouvé d' autre postes qui en parlaient.
> Il s'entend vraiment bien, comme un bruit de ventilo, dans le silence total (lorsque je bosse par exemple).
> Moi qui pensait prendre un 7200 ça me freine, ou alors mon DD a un probleme?



J'ai essayé cette video

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/z-dupcaumac-1.html

qui se trouve dans la rubrique vidéo - du Pc au Mac 1

Le chargement de la video est un peu long, j'ai eu effectivement un écran blanc pendant un moment...


----------



## Ugooo (19 Mai 2011)

J'ai l'icone quicktime, rien ne s'affiche d'autre, aucune barre de chargement.


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'ai essayé cette video
> 
> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/z-dupcaumac-1.html
> 
> ...



Elle marche très bien cette vidéo sur mon vieil iMac 2008. En plus elle cause "français" la petite damoiselle qu'on entend (joile voix).


----------



## Ugooo (19 Mai 2011)

Je me doute bien que la vidéo marche, justement jaimerai comprendre pourquoi ça ne marche pas chez moi et quel plugins ou codecs je dois télécharger...


----------



## NightWalker (19 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Je me doute bien que la vidéo marche, justement jaimerai comprendre pourquoi ça ne marche pas chez moi et quel plugins ou codecs je dois télécharger...



Puisque c'est duc QuickTime, normalement non... est-ce que au niveau d'internet tu as un bon débit ? En fait, si c'était un problème avec le codec QuickTime, tu dois avoir le logo QuickTime avec un point d'interogation.

Tu peux essayer les tutos chez Rhinos-Mac ?

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/nouveautes_snowleo.html


----------



## Bravissimo (19 Mai 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Puisque c'est duc QuickTime, normalement non... *est-ce que au niveau d'internet tu as un bon débit ?* En fait, si c'était un problème avec le codec QuickTime, tu dois avoir le logo QuickTime avec un point d'interogation.
> 
> Tu peux essayer les tutos chez Rhinos-Mac ?
> 
> http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/nouveautes_snowleo.html




Il devrait essayer avec son packard bell .....

Je déconne désolé du HS parfois je ne résiste pas à placer une connerie ... Encore désolé


----------



## Ugooo (19 Mai 2011)

Ah ah les videos marchent sur mon PB! et arretes de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit! je ne compare en rien la qualité de Packard Bell par rapport a Apple, seulement mes habitudes de Windows par rapport a MAC OSX, il y a une grande nuance

Oui la video de rhino mac marche!
Pourquoi l'autre site ne marche pas alors?
J'experimente les premiers ralentissements, avec roue multicolor et ventilos a fond, seulement avec chrome ouvert, vlc en pause et skype qui a été ouvert en conversation puis quitté..

Je ne comprend pas j'ai que ça qui tourne..

Vaut il mieux transferer sa bibliotheque iphoto dans la bibli aperture, ou lire la bibli aperture depuis celle d'iphoto? J'ai essayé cette option et javais un temps de chargement de 2sec a chaque photo, est ce plus rapide si je transfere tout dans aperture? dans ce cas la les 2 library prendront chacune de la place? (en plus des fichiers originaux?) jai du mal a comprendre la notion de library et comment ça marche..

Par ex sur itunes j'ai mes fichiers musicaux en dur dans un fichier de pres de 80 Go, et ma library itunes a environ 30 Go (jai trié) mais en tout j'ai seulement 80 Go de musique sur mon pc ou 80 + 30 = 110?

je sais que je pose plusieurs questions a chaque fois mais je ne tiens pas a creer un poste pour chaque question (gardez en tete que je fais des recherches a coté mais j'ai pas toujours les réponses, je ne pose globalement que les questions précises a mon cas ou alors celle auxquelle je n'ai pas eu de réponses sur la recherche)

merci d'essayer de répondre a tout !


----------



## NightWalker (19 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Oui la video de rhino mac marche!
> Pourquoi l'autre site ne marche pas alors?


Je pense avoir trouvé, la vidéo sur le site de debutersurmac a été codé pour le quicktime 7. Or celui-ci n'est plus installé par défaut. Et les vidéo de rhinos-mac ont été codées pour Quicktime X. Procédure d'installation de Q7




Ugooo a dit:


> J'experimente les premiers ralentissements, avec roue multicolor et ventilos a fond, seulement avec chrome ouvert, vlc en pause et skype qui a été ouvert en conversation puis quitté..
> 
> Je ne comprend pas j'ai que ça qui tourne..



Vérifies plutôt avec Moniteur d'activité... il suffit d'une page flash  pour que tout s'emballe...




Ugooo a dit:


> Vaut il mieux transferer sa bibliotheque iphoto dans la bibli aperture, ou lire la bibli aperture depuis celle d'iphoto? J'ai essayé cette option et javais un temps de chargement de 2sec a chaque photo, est ce plus rapide si je transfere tout dans aperture? dans ce cas la les 2 library prendront chacune de la place? (en plus des fichiers originaux?) jai du mal a comprendre la notion de library et comment ça marche..



Perso j'ai séparé les deux. Toutes mes photos en jpeg dans la bibliothèque iPhoto et les RAW dans Aperture.


----------



## Ugooo (20 Mai 2011)

Merci NightWalker pour tes réponses toujours claires et rapides!

Comment savoir si un site est en flash?
J'ai raison pour mon raisonnement sur les library (80+30=110)?

Je shoote encore tres peu en raw car deja j'ai peu le temps de shooté en ce moment et ensuite j'ai pas encore vraiment eu le temps et le courage de me mettre dans la retouche... mais je compte bien commencer cet été!
Donc je sais pas si ça vaut le coup pour moi d'organiser mes library comme toi.

Sous aperture le chargement est plus long ou c'est juste parce que d'apres mes reglages il lit via la library d'iphoto?

Merci encore


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Sous aperture le chargement est plus long ou c'est juste parce que d'apres mes reglages il lit via la library d'iphoto?



Non, je pense que ça ne change rien. Ce que Apple appelle "iPhoto Library", n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un dossier un peu spécial.  Il suffit de faire un clique droit dessus, puis "Afficher le contenu du paquet", tu pourras explorer comme dans un dossier (qui en est un d'ailleurs).


----------



## Ugooo (20 Mai 2011)

Ok , mais est ce normal que le chargement d'une photo sous aperture soit long?
Je pensais qu'aperture était fait pour retoucher MAIS AUSSI seulement pour visionner les photos.
Je me suis surement trompé, iphoto doit etre la pour ça.

Je pense utiliser bootcamp dans les prochains jours, essentiellement pour jouer.
D'apres ce que j'ai compris, on créée une partition sur laquelle on installe windows.
Des fichiers peuvent ils etre transferer d'une parition à 'autre ou faut il utiliser un DDE comme pour 2 pc différents?
Pour jouer, combien d'espace me conseillez vous d'allouer à windows? Cet espace est il figé ou peut on le moduler quand on veut?


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ok , mais est ce normal que le chargement d'une photo sous aperture soit long?
> Je pensais qu'aperture était fait pour retoucher MAIS AUSSI seulement pour visionner les photos.
> Je me suis surement trompé, iphoto doit etre la pour ça.
> 
> ...




À propos, outre les différents tutorials conseillés, il y a aussi une aide très efficace qu'on met en uvre à partir du menu Aide de la barre des menus. C'est très utile. Malgré une assez bonne connaissance de Mac OS et des applications que j'utilise, ce n'est pas du tout un déshonneur pour moi d'y faire appel pour y chercher des renseignements utiles


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ok , mais est ce normal que le chargement d'une photo sous aperture soit long?
> Je pensais qu'aperture était fait pour retoucher MAIS AUSSI seulement pour visionner les photos.
> Je me suis surement trompé, iphoto doit etre la pour ça.



A partir du moment que le logiciel de retoucher des photos, il doit aussi donner la possibilité de les vissioner. Rien ne t'empêcher de l'utiliser que pour visionner les photos. Tu en conviendra que enfoncer un clou dans le mur avec une masse est disproportionné. C'est possible, mais disproportionné.


----------



## Bravissimo (20 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ah ah les videos marchent sur mon PB! *et arretes de me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit! je ne compare en rien la qualité de Packard Bell par rapport a Apple, seulement mes habitudes de Windows par rapport a MAC OSX, il y a une grande nuance*
> 
> Oui la video de rhino mac marche!
> Pourquoi l'autre site ne marche pas alors?
> ...




T'as visiblement aucun humour, pourtant j'avais bien précisé que c'était une connerie ...


----------



## Ugooo (20 Mai 2011)

Bravissimo a dit:


> T'as visiblement aucun humour, pourtant j'avais bien précisé que c'était une connerie ...



Mon ahah etait la pour montrer que je comprennais que tu disais une connerie! 

Pour l'espace alloué a la partition, ça peut etre variable?
J'ai vu sur internet qu'apparament on pouvait acceder aux données d'une partition a partir de l'autre mais yavait des termes techniques je suis pas sûr.
Vous confirmez?


----------



## panda07 (21 Mai 2011)

tu peux lire tes données d'une partition à l'autre mais pas écrire je crois.


----------



## Ugooo (29 Mai 2011)

ahah apres une petite semaine de pose je suis de retour pour toujours plus de question!

J'ai décidement du mal avec le concept de bibliotheque, javais du mal avec itunes (itunes media qui prend de la place alors que tous mes fichiers musiques sont deja rangé dans un dossier de pres de 80 Go)

Mais là avec iphoto c'est encore pire. En gros j'ai importé quelques un de mes albums, il doit y en avoir pour 10 Go max chaque dossier mis un a un.

Pourtant apres importation, le iphoto library pese plus de 28 Go! soit j'ai raté quelque chose soit ce systeme de library est vraiment un piege à Go...
Vous pouvez m'expliquer?

De plus, est il possible d'avoir une option dans le finder qui affiche quelques détails d'un fichier juste en cliquant dessus? (tailles, date de création etc...) et idem si on selectionne plusieurs fichiers d'un coup?
Parce que " lire les info" est un peu lent et pas si pratique, surtout que j'ai voulu tenter le coup avec 10 dossiers en meme temps et j'ai eu une belle surprise... (ecran rempli par 10 fiches d'info :d)

merci


----------



## NightWalker (29 Mai 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> J'ai décidement du mal avec le concept de bibliotheque, javais du mal avec itunes (itunes media qui prend de la place alors que tous mes fichiers musiques sont deja rangé dans un dossier de pres de 80 Go)
> 
> Mais là avec iphoto c'est encore pire. En gros j'ai importé quelques un de mes albums, il doit y en avoir pour 10 Go max chaque dossier mis un a un.
> 
> ...


Oui le concept de la bibliothèque est déroutant quand on a l'habitude de ranger tout soit même. Première règle dans ce cas, il faut faire confiance à iTunes ou iPhoto en ce qui concerne l'organisation des fichiers sur le disque.

Sélectionne l'option "Laisser iTuner organiser le dossier iTunes Media". Dans ce cas, lorsque les fichiers sont importés dans iTunes, tu peux supprimer les originaux. Les mêmes fichiers sont importés dans "iTunes Library". Après il ne te reste plus qu'à créer des albums, des dossiers pour classer tes albums... etc etc

Même méthode pour iPhoto. Si tu as 28 Go au lieu de 10Go, il doit certainement y avoir des doublons.

Le principe de base d'organisation de ces deux logiciels est très simple. Tu as "Bibliothèque de musique" ou "Bibliothèque de photos" où les photos et musiques sont rassemblées. Habituellement classées dans l'ordre chronologique. Il suffit dans un premier temps créer des albums, et y glisser des photos ou musiques correspondantes de la bibliothèque. iTunes ou iPhoto ne vont créer que des alias et pas de "recopiage" de fichiers.

Dans le cas d'iPhoto, tu peux tout recommencer si tu as encore les originaux. Renommes le fichier "iPhoto Library" en "iPhoto Library OLD", si tu ne veux pas supprimer les fichiers déjà importés. Lors du lancement d'iPhoto, il va te proposer de créer une nouvelle bibliothèque. Tu peux y glisser un album pour commencer. Et vérifies si la taille du fichier "iPhoto Library" est doublée.




Ugooo a dit:


> De plus, est il possible d'avoir une option dans le finder qui affiche quelques détails d'un fichier juste en cliquant dessus? (tailles, date de création etc...) et idem si on selectionne plusieurs fichiers d'un coup?
> Parce que " lire les info" est un peu lent et pas si pratique, surtout que j'ai voulu tenter le coup avec 10 dossiers en meme temps et j'ai eu une belle surprise... (ecran rempli par 10 fiches d'info :d)
> 
> merci



Tu peux aussi utiliser cmd+i pour voir les infos d'un fichier, ou cmd+alt+i pour voir les infos communes de ces plusieurs fichiers.

Sinon, si tu veux retrouver quelque chose se rapprochant à Explorateur, tu passes en mode d'affichage par "Liste". Fais un clique droit et "Options de présentation"...


----------



## Ugooo (30 Mai 2011)

Oui mais justement a la base je ne veux pas effacer mes fichiers de musique originaux!
Il y a plusieurs raisons a ça :
- l'habitude: j'ai mon dossier Musique depuis pres de 10 ans et je le maintien organisé depuis tout ce temps là.
- la non souplesse d'itunes quant aux différentes library: *sauf erreur de ma part*, on ne peut pas creer plusieurs library itunes, donc quand je connecte mon ipod 30 gb ou mon iphone 32gb, je dois necaissairement avoir une library de moins de 30 gb, sous peine de ne pas pouvoir tout synchroniser!
Du coup, j'ai mon dossier de musique de 80 Go, que j'ai trié et élagué dans itunes pour ne garder qu'une taille de 3à Go

C'est mon principal probleme

Si je comprend bien, pour iPhoto c'est différent, les photos ne sont pas duppliquées? pourtant qu'est ce qu'un alias? pourquoi si les photos ne sont pas duppliquées, elles prennent autant de place dans la library? (qui pourrait etre seulement un point qui redirige vers les fichiers originaux lors de la lecture..

Je testerai ton truc de "old library" mais je reste assez sceptique, j'ai limpressions de perdre bcp de place avec ces histoire de library..

Pour revenir a itunes : jai 80 Go de musique sur mon mac dans mon dossier musique + un fichier itunes media d'environ 20 Go (10 de musique et 10 d'appli).
a quoi servent ces 10Go de musiques? si je les supprimes, qu'est ce que je risque? (il me semble l'avoir deja fait et en gros j'ai perdu les albums qui avaient subit une conversion)


----------



## Larme (30 Mai 2011)

Le plus simple est d'avoir une playlist qu'on synchronise avec l'iPod. 
Ma bibliothèque iTunes est bien plus grande que ce pourrait supporter mon iPod Touch.


----------



## Ugooo (30 Mai 2011)

une playlist de 30 Go organisée comme une bibliotheque, et qui ne prend pas 30 Go supplémentaire sur l'ordi, c'est possible? si oui je prends tout de suite!


----------



## Larme (30 Mai 2011)

Liste de lecture, en bas à gauche.
Tu en crées une nouvelle. Tu fais du drag & drop depuis les musiques présentes dans Musique (haut à gauche). Et voilà. Après, tu peux faire joujous avec les listes intelligentes...
Quand tu synchronises, tu choisis de synchroniser telle liste de lecture (onglet musique).


----------



## Ugooo (30 Mai 2011)

Donc si je résume, je crée une liste de lecture avec ma bibliotheque entiere actuelle (30 Go) puis je me reforme ma bibliotheque a base de 80 Go de mon dossier de Musique "en dur" ?

Si je fais juste un drag et drop de la library dans une liste de lecture, celle ci ne risque pas de s'updater en fonction des changement de la library elle meme? (de 30 a 80 go)

la liste de lecture va t elle prendre de la place en plus?

La liste de lecture "library" va t elle agir comme une library une fois sur mon iphone, ou je n'y accederait que par l'onglet "liste de lecture"?


----------



## Larme (30 Mai 2011)

Je reprends depuis le début, tu commences à l'étape qu'il te faut.

Tu importes tout.
iTunes se charge lui-même de tout organiser par artiste, puis par album (au niveau du classement Finder).
Ensuite, tu as donc accès à toutes tes musiques via le menu _Musique_ en haut à gauche.
Ensuite, tu fais _Fichier>Nouvelle liste de lecture_.
Ça devrait te créer une liste de lecture que tu nommes comme tu veux (iPod Classic par exemple).
Ensuite, tu retournes (si besoin) dans le menu _Musique_ en haut à gauche afin de voir toutes tes musiques.
Tu sélectionnes ensuite la musique qu'il te faut et tu la glisse/dépose dans la liste de lecture précédemment créée.

Chaque liste a de plus l'avantage d'indiquer en bas de la fenêtre de iTunes le nombre de morceau, et le poids total.

Quand tu synchronises ton iPhone, dans l'onglet Musique, tu choisis la liste qu'il te faut.

Ceci ne crée pas de doublon !


----------



## NightWalker (30 Mai 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Je reprends depuis le début, tu commences à l'étape qu'il te faut.
> 
> Tu importes tout.
> iTunes se charge lui-même de tout organiser par artiste, puis par album (au niveau du classement Finder).
> ...



C'est exactement ça...


----------



## TomLopez (30 Mai 2011)

Tu peux aussi décocher la case ''Laisser iTunes organiser mon dossier iTunes Media''

C'est la solution que j'ai choisi par exemple!!


----------



## tophtoph94 (30 Mai 2011)

Désolé de m'incruster sur ton topic, mais j'ai une petite question!
( Aucun rapport avec les votres )
Pour les personnes qui ont profité de l'apple store education, l'avez vous fais directement dans un apple store ou sur le site? Et faut-il un justificatif?

Merci!


----------



## vhk (30 Mai 2011)

tophtoph94 a dit:


> Désolé de m'incruster sur ton topic, mais j'ai une petite question!
> ( Aucun rapport avec les votres )
> Pour les personnes qui ont profité de l'apple store education, l'avez vous fais directement dans un apple store ou sur le site? Et faut-il un justificatif?
> 
> Merci!



Sur le site, avec justificatifs.


----------



## Ugooo (30 Mai 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Je reprends depuis le début, tu commences à l'étape qu'il te faut.
> 
> Tu importes tout.
> iTunes se charge lui-même de tout organiser par artiste, puis par album (au niveau du classement Finder).
> ...



Y a t il un moyen de garder en memoire ma premier library (celle de 30 Go actuelle, qui est sur mon iphone et mon ipod) afin de la transferer sur ces derniers a tout moment (ou créer une liste a partir de cette library) sans devoir tout reselectionner 30 Go a la main?

J'ai pas compris la solution de décocher "laisser itunes organiser itunes media"... vaut mieux le laisser cocher non?


----------



## TomLopez (30 Mai 2011)

C'est un choix que chacun a à faire. Perso avant d'être sur Mac j'avais mon dossier MP3 déjà très bien rangé par genre, puis par Compil ou par album. C'est une organisation qui me convient mieux que celle proposée par iTunes. J'ai donc choisi de décocher cette case. de cette façon ma bibliothèque iTunes est en fait mon dossier ''MP3''


----------



## NightWalker (31 Mai 2011)

TomLopez a dit:


> C'est un choix que chacun a à faire. Perso avant d'être sur Mac j'avais mon dossier MP3 déjà très bien rangé par genre, puis par Compil ou par album. C'est une organisation qui me convient mieux que celle proposée par iTunes. J'ai donc choisi de décocher cette case. de cette façon ma bibliothèque iTunes est en fait mon dossier ''MP3''



Ce n'est pas pour te contredire, mais j'essaye de comprendre et peut-être même te faire connaitre quelques fonctionnalités que tu ne connaissaient pas ???

Si tu fais tes rangements manuellement par Genre, Compil et Album. Tu copies les fichiers trois fois non ? Ou alors Genre, Compil et Album sont des liste de lectures ?

Est-ce que tu connais les "Listes de lecture intelligente" ?

Par exemple, pour ta liste par Genre, tu peux créer une liste de lecture avec comme critère "Genre" = "Pop". Chaque fois que tu ajoutes des morceaux Pop dans la bibliothèque d'iTunes, ces morceaux seront ajoutés automatiquement dans cette liste de lecture. Si tu as plusieurs genres, il te suffit d'importer les morceaux et iTunes se chargera de les dispatcher automatiquement.


----------



## TomLopez (31 Mai 2011)

Bien sur que non, le fait de décocher la case ''laisser iTunes organiser mon dossier iTunes media'' fait que iTunes touche à rien, ne copie rien, etc... Il se contente de lire les fichiers stockés aux emplacements indiqués.

Cela ne m'empêche pas d'utiliser des listes de lectures!!


----------



## NightWalker (31 Mai 2011)

TomLopez a dit:


> Bien sur que non, le fait de décocher la case ''laisser iTunes organiser mon dossier iTunes media'' fait que iTunes touche à rien, ne copie rien, etc... Il se contente de lire les fichiers stockés aux emplacements indiqués.
> 
> Cela ne m'empêche pas d'utiliser des listes de lectures!!



OK...


----------



## Ugooo (2 Juin 2011)

J'ai des saccades de son lors de lectures vidéo, que dois je faire?
Y a til des codec pour mac?


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> J'ai des saccades de son lors de lectures vidéo, que dois je faire?
> Y a til des codec pour mac?



Il faudra que tu nous disse un peu plus quel genre de vidéo (mpg, h264, wmv) et quel lecteur ?
Disque interne ou externe ?


----------



## Ugooo (3 Juin 2011)

Ca arrive sur des vidéo de types avi, des films quoi.
Par contre c'est seulement sur certains films, pas tous. (et j'ai tenter de lire le meme film sous bootcamp avec bsplayer, aucun probleme).

le film en question est sur mon disque dur, et pareil pour un autre il y a 2 jours.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Juin 2011)

Le cas des avi est un peu particulier, car AVI n'est qu'un conteneur. Ça peut être des vidéos codées en H.264... ou wmv le format de Windows. Le problème est justement avec ce dernier, car il n'existe aucun codeur/décodeur officiel de ce format sous OSX. Microsoft n'a pas jugé nécessaire je suppose ??? je ne sais pas. Il existe bien des solutions comme Flip4Mac, mais payant. 
Sinon, les lecteurs comme VLC, MPlayerX intègrent un décodeur wmv, mais... voilà quoi. Rien d'officiel.

Je dirais que tes tests sous Windows confirment que ces vidéos AVI ont été encodées en wmv...


----------



## Ugooo (3 Juin 2011)

Ah j'étais pas au courant de cela.
Comment savoire en quel format il est? ( les informations cmd+i disent seulement AVI)


----------



## NightWalker (3 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ah j'étais pas au courant de cela.
> Comment savoire en quel format il est? ( les informations cmd+i disent seulement AVI)



Là tu me poses une cole 

Essayes de ré-encoder avec MPEGStreamClip en MP4, est-ce que ça marche mieux ?


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2011)

commande+i dans vlc te donnera le format de ton avi


----------



## Tom_Sg (3 Juin 2011)

Je viens d'apprendre que mes 20 Ga de photos sont en double sur mon mb grâce à Iphoto si j'ai bien compris ? :rateau:


----------



## TomLopez (3 Juin 2011)

A priori oui, sauf si tu as décoché l'option dans les préférences


----------



## Tom_Sg (3 Juin 2011)

Le mieux pour moi serait de faire quoi dans ce cas ? 

Supprimer toute ma biblio que j'ai rangé moi même ? Ou ... ?


----------



## Ugooo (5 Juin 2011)

J'ai la meme question.
Surtout que dans la library Iphoto, en explorant (afficher le contenu du paquet) depuis le finder, c'est dur de s'y retrouver, tout est géré apparament par date + des nombre dont je ne comprends pas le sens. Pas vraiment pratique si on a envie de parcourir vite fait ses photos avec aperçu..

En fait, le probleme d'iphoto ou d'aperture pour moi, c'est que pour des taches SIMPLISSIMES telles que juste passer d'une photo à l'autre, et zoomer sur une partie de la photo par exemple (grace au superbe trackpad), c'est tres LENT.

C'est pas du a la taille de la photo vu qu'apperçu est ultra réactif.

Peut etre que c'est juste mon mac qui a des options mal réglées qui rend ce zoom (habitude frénétique pour ma part) impossible??


----------



## NightWalker (6 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> En fait, le probleme d'iphoto ou d'aperture pour moi, c'est que pour des taches SIMPLISSIMES telles que juste passer d'une photo à l'autre, et zoomer sur une partie de la photo par exemple (grace au superbe trackpad), c'est tres LENT.
> 
> C'est pas du a la taille de la photo vu qu'apperçu est ultra réactif.
> 
> Peut etre que c'est juste mon mac qui a des options mal réglées qui rend ce zoom (habitude frénétique pour ma part) impossible??



En fait quand tu double cliques sur une photo pour par exemple la visualiser en plein écran, je me demande si iPhoto ne prépare pas déjà la photo en mode édition. Effectuer une sauvegarde de l'originale...etc...etc.

Ce qui manque c'est le mode "Aperçu" simple des photos. D'ailleurs, si on passe en mode "Diaporama", le défilement est plus rapide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------




Tom_Sg a dit:


> Le mieux pour moi serait de faire quoi dans ce cas ?
> 
> Supprimer toute ma biblio que j'ai rangé moi même ? Ou ... ?



En fait avec l'option par défaut, iPhoto importe les photos dans sa bibliothèque. Donc si avant importation, tu as copié le dossier à importer sur le disque, effectivement ça fait des doublons. Tu peux supprimer le dossier d'origine, car tes photos sont déjà copiées dans "iPhoto Library". Tu as vérifié la taille de ce fichier ?


----------



## iDoctor (6 Juin 2011)

Salut tout le monde ! Moi aussi je viens de me décider a redevenir MAC user ! J'ai eu un mac, puis a nouveau deux pc, j'avoues que les deux pc que j'ai eu sous seven (je changes souvent d'ordi ) m'ont comblé de joie, AUCUN problème rien a signaler, mais bon, quand tu croques la pomme t'a qu'une envie, c'est de remordre dedans. Et c'est ce qui vas se produire, en Juillet j'achète soit le 13 pouces soit le 15, mais ****** le 15 est CHER ! Trop cher ! Le 13 pouces est largement abordable mais le 15 ... Alors me faudrait un sacré bon argument pour acheter le quinze sachant que je conserverai mon hp (voir description) qui est une véritable foudre de guerre a coté meme du 15 pouces entrée de gamme ... 

Mon usage d'un mac : Amphi, schéma, tuyaux, surf & chat. 

Mon usage d'un pc : Chauffer des crêpes sur la coque inférieur apres avoir fait tourner gta une heure, matter des films traiter mes tofs ...  ha oui et surfer lire mes mails comme sur un mac ...


----------



## Ugooo (8 Juin 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> En fait quand tu double cliques sur une photo pour par exemple la visualiser en plein écran, je me demande si iPhoto ne prépare pas déjà la photo en mode édition. Effectuer une sauvegarde de l'originale...etc...etc.
> 
> Ce qui manque c'est le mode "Aperçu" simple des photos. D'ailleurs, si on passe en mode "Diaporama", le défilement est plus rapide.



Ok on est donc d'accord, la visualisation des photos, ou un simple zoom, est pas du tout pratique?:mouais:
Je pensais que c'était moi qui utilisait mal... 

Du coup je vois pas bien l'interet d'iphoto apart pour justement bien organiser ses dossier et utiliser le gadget "reconnaissance de visage" qui est assez marrant voire pratique.


----------



## ffmmyy (8 Juin 2011)

Salut, je suis étudiant aussi, et j'ai pas mal de problèmes sur les ordinateur.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Juin 2011)

ffmmyy a dit:


> Salut, je suis étudiant aussi, et j'ai pas mal de problèmes sur les ordinateur.



Et alors ?
Quels sont-ils ?


----------



## NightWalker (8 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ok on est donc d'accord, la visualisation des photos, ou un simple zoom, est pas du tout pratique?:mouais:
> Je pensais que c'était moi qui utilisait mal...
> 
> Du coup je vois pas bien l'interet d'iphoto apart pour justement bien organiser ses dossier et utiliser le gadget "reconnaissance de visage" qui est assez marrant voire pratique.



En fait, iPhoto est plus qu'un visualiseur. C'est un catalogueur qui permet aussi de retoucher les photos. Le seul mode de visualisation proposé passe par le diapo. Tu n'es pas obligé de créer un diaporama pour ça... Si je me souviens bien, il y a un bouton "Play" en bas de l'écran.


----------



## Ugooo (17 Juin 2011)

Ok.

Mais du coup je cherche vraiment une visionneuse de photo "basique": 
-navigation avec les fleches dans le dossier (sans devoir tout selectionner à l'avance!)
-zoom rapide
-à la limites les options basique de retouches (rogner, contraste...)


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Juin 2011)

picasa ?

Je cherche aussi a changer iphoto qui est nul, mais pour l'instant je préfère taffer sur PC pour les photos (euuhhh oui j'ai un MB aussi et mon PC est plus rapide pour les retouches (même petite).


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ok.
> 
> Mais du coup je cherche vraiment une visionneuse de photo "basique":
> -navigation avec les fleches dans le dossier (sans devoir tout selectionner à l'avance!)
> ...



Graphic converter ?


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Juin 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Graphic converter ?



Je plussoie ! C'est pas cher ! Ça rend de grands services, et pas seulement en graphisme pur !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Juin 2011)

Yep 
_The_ couteau Suisse des fichiers graphiques


----------



## Ugooo (17 Juin 2011)

Graphic converter fait il les taches simples que je demande? (navigation rapide de toutes les photos d'un dossier , zoom...)?

C'est tout ce que je demande.
Je vais d'abord tester picasa qui est gratuit, me semble t il.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Graphic converter fait il les taches simples que je demande? (navigation rapide de toutes les photos d'un dossier , zoom...)?


Oui.
Shareware, testable sans payer.


----------



## Ugooo (18 Juin 2011)

Rah, Picasa a commencé à importer toutes les photos de mes dossiers images...
Cest le meme genre que iphoto (en plus reactif sur la navigation et les zoom).

Je recherche vraiment une visionneuse simple, meme pour faire plus simple, sans retouches possible!

Juste l'équivalent d'apperçu ou coup d'oeil, mais avec le zoom, et la navigation par fleche, comme la visionneuse windows. Ca n'existe pas?


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Juin 2011)

Appuie sur espace quand une photo est sélectionnée et tu auras QuickLook


----------



## Ugooo (18 Juin 2011)

Oui mais quicklook (coup d'oeil) ne permet pas de zoomer (seulement de mettre en plein ecran) ni de naviguer avec les fleches sur toutes les photos d'un dossier (il ne navigue que sur la ligne).


----------



## Larme (18 Juin 2011)

APerçu permet de zoomer et de défiler aisément, non ?


----------



## Giulietta26 (18 Juin 2011)

Zoom l'écran avec le trackpad....


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Graphic converter fait il les taches simples que je demande? (navigation rapide de toutes les photos d'un dossier , zoom...)?
> 
> C'est tout ce que je demande.
> Je vais d'abord tester picasa qui est gratuit, me semble t il.



On peut aussi tester GraphicConverter gratuitement.
GraphicConverter a les caractéristiques de base suivantes.

Navigation dans la structure hiérarchique des disques avec développement et sélection dans une fenêtre de taille réglable à gauche de l'écran, et visualisation des vignettes des fichiers et de leurs caractéristiques dans une fenêtre de taille réglable à droite de l'écran. Sélection et ouverture d'un ou plusieurs fichiers simultanément dans des fenêtres séparées.
Tâches classiques de retouche interactive.
Tâches de trains de travaux sur tout ou partie de fichiers sous un répertoire ou une hiérarchie de répertoires de (scripts).
Outil de gestion des noms de fichiers de tout ou partie des fichiers se trouvant dans un dossier.
Nombreux outils de gestion et de modification des métadonnées des fichiers très utiles pour les photos.
Reconnaissance en lecture de la totalité (ou presque) des fichiers graphiques.
Conversion (avec ou sans modification) d'un format de fichier en un autre format.

Ce n'est pas de la pub, c'est simplement un aperçu synthétique de ce qu'on peut en faire. *Le couteau suisse à visiter ici*


----------



## Ugooo (18 Juin 2011)

Larme a dit:


> APerçu permet de zoomer et de défiler aisément, non ?



Oui pour le zoom (tres agréable avec le trackpad dailleurs, dommage que la molette de la souris ne zoom pas elle...)

Par contre pour la navigation dans un dossier, c'est impossible, il faut préalablement selectionner toutes les photos...

Si il existe un plugin ou une option qui permet de changer ça, je suis preneur!

Je vais tester graphic converter 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h25 ----------

Ca y est, je sais que je suis tres chiant et tres exigeant mais ce que je recherche est tellement simple et basique que je suis abasourdi de ne pas trouver!

graphic converter est un logiciel de retouche je pense trop avancé, du coup la navigation entre les photos est lente (1 ou 2 secondes entre des photos de 15 millions de pixels) et ne se fait pas par les fleches du clavier mais il faut cliquer !

De plus, le zoom est tres lent et peu réactif (contrairement à celui d'apperçu)



Je cherche de quoi faire un premeir coup d'oeil sur la totalité des photos d'un dossier, avant de les traiter éventuellement par la suite!


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ca y est, je sais que je suis tres chiant et tres exigeant mais ce que je recherche est tellement simple et basique que je suis abasourdi de ne pas trouver!



Ben en fait, je pense que tu es surtout habitué à une utilisation qui n'est pas du tout "logique".
"Logiquement", on ne montre que les éléments qui ont été sélectionnés auparavant. Je me suis fait avoir au boulot. Rien de bien méchant, des icônes que j'ai créées pour l'appli que j'ai développée. Non rien de bien méchant, mais comme j'ai déliré sur les icônes...

C'est peut-être la raison pour laquelle aussi que tu ne trouveras aucun autre logiciel qui fonctionne de cette façon là.

Je pense que ce qui t'embête c'est de devoir sélectionner avant toutes les images dans le dossier. La façon la plus simple pour tout sélectionner c'est de faire "cmd+A". Cliques quand même avant sur une image dans le dossier.


----------



## Ugooo (18 Juin 2011)

Justement, ça depend de l'utilisation et de l'organisation de l'ordinateur.

Pour des fichiers photos, le systeme de library d'iphoto ou d'aperture me gene (ou meme de picasa) car justement toutes mes photos s'affichent, donc quand je veux visionner des photos avec ma copine et qu'elle voit dans les evenement les photos de vacances avec mon ex, c'est pas le top.

Alors que quand je visionne "à la windows", je vais dans le dossier souhaité, et pas de probleme. (Et les photos de mon ex, ou de ma famille, ou qu'importe, sont dans des dossiers séparés, accessible que si on le fait volontairement!)

De plus, quand j'importe des photos de mon appareil, je crée un nouveau dossier.
De là, j'aime bien l'explorer. Si il y a 500 photos, j'ai pas vraiment envie de faire Cmd + A puis de naviguer les 500 photos à la suite (ou de sauter des dizaine de photo juste via le mini menu d'apperçu ou de coup d'oeil qui n'est pas pratique car ne reproduit pas l'ergonomie d'un bon vieux dossier).
Je prefere voir 5, 10, 50 photos à la suite, puis descendre "à la main" dans le dossier puis recliquer sur la premiere photo de la partie qui m'interresse...

D'autre part, dans des dossiers horribles à fonction "fourre tout" comme le dossier telechargement ou pire "Mes fichiers reçu" MSN que je me traine depuis 2004, ma vision de cette utilisation prend tout son sens! 
Les fichiers sont texte, audio, photos, video...

Je ne vais pas naviguer avec la fleche droite et a chaque fois assister à l'apperçu du fichier texte, audio, video etc...

Je ne vais pas non plus inclure mon fichier reçu msn dans aperture ou iphoto qui s'empressera de creer environ 10 000 evenements horribles ...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Juin 2011)

Alors je pense que c'est juste un problème d'organisation.

Sous Windows, quand tu veux montrer des photos sans ton ex, tu as créé un dossier ne contenant que des photos sans ton ex. D'un autre coté, tu as un autre dossier avec toutes le photos. Et en fonction tu montre l'un ou l'autre dossier. Le soucis dans ce cas, est que tu double, voire triple les photos.

Avec iPhoto, tu peux créer des dossiers, sous dossiers et albums... tout ça sans doubler ou tripler les photos. Tu peux classer tes photos comme tu le fais habituellement sous windows. Ce qui est génial, c'est qu'en plus les photos sont affichées de manière hiérarchisées.

Par exemple un dossier qu s'appelle "Vacances". A l'intérieure des dossiers "2009", "2010"... etc
Et dans "2009", tu peux avoir un album "Moi", un album "X" (les photos de ton ami(e) X, un album "Y"...etc

Quand tu cliques sur "Moi", tu n'auras que test photos. Quand tu cliques sur 2009, les photos de tous les albums contenus dans 2009. Et "Vacances", toutes les photos de vacances.


----------



## Ugooo (18 Juin 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Alors je pense que c'est juste un problème d'organisation.
> 
> Sous Windows, quand tu veux montrer des photos sans ton ex, tu as créé un dossier ne contenant que des photos sans ton ex. D'un autre coté, tu as un autre dossier avec toutes le photos. Et en fonction tu montre l'un ou l'autre dossier. Le soucis dans ce cas, est que tu double, voire triple les photos.
> 
> ...



Sous windows, je n'ai aucun doublon (contrairement a iphoto qui a coper toutes mes photos pour se creer sa propre bibliotheque!)

Il me suffit d'avoir plusieurs dossier photos, un par année par exemple ou un par periode (exemple: lycée).

En fonction des periodes, je sais que je risque de tomber sur telle ou telle ex si je matte les photos donc je fais gaffe, en tout cas elle ne s'afficheront jamais d'un coup.

Alors que sur iphoto, ton explication me semble bonne, dans le cas ou il ya des dossiers et tout, mais pour l'instant je n'ai que des evenement. Quand Iphoto s'ouvre, la premiere page est l'ensemble des evenements. Ceux ci sont triés par dates, et logiquement, les evenement les plus anciens sont avec mon ex!

De plus, le fait de  créer un dossier "vacances" ne fait que reporter ler probleme, dans "2009", si c'est l'année de transition entre 2 copines, il y aura d'abord les photos avec l'une, puis celles avec l'autre!

Donc pas cool.

Apres, on divague, je veux bien parler de ce probleme spécifique (car j'aimerai bien reussir à changer mon fonctionnement typique PC pour m'habituer à certaines fonctions du mac que je ne trouve décidement pas pratique (mais bon mon switch n'a qu'1 mois !) )

A la base je demande simplement une visionneuse comme apperçu ou coup d'oeil (avec option zoom) avec la possibilité de parcourir tout un dossier avec les *fleches* (avec un retour à la ligne automatique! c'est quand meme abberant qu'apperçu ne le fasse pas tout seul!!) , de *zoomer* (avec le trackpad, et encore mieux, avec la roll de la souris!), *rapide* et simple d'utilisation (donc ni iphoto ni aperture..)


----------



## NightWalker (19 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Sous windows, je n'ai aucun doublon (contrairement a iphoto qui a coper toutes mes photos pour se creer sa propre bibliotheque!)
> 
> Il me suffit d'avoir plusieurs dossier photos, un par année par exemple ou un par periode (exemple: lycée).


Ben sous Windows tu es bien obligé d'avoir des doublons lorsque deux photos doivent apparaître dans deux classements différents.
Par exemple pour tes photos de lycée. Si tu veux avoir des photos de la période lycée, tu es bien obligé d'avoir un dossier "lycée". Maintenant si tu veux en plus classer tes photos par année, certaines photos sont en doublons entre par exemple dossier Terminal et dossier Lycée.

Dans iPhoto, après l'import dans iPhoto, rien ne t'empêche de supprimer les photos d'origines. Tu n'en as plus besoin, puisqu'elles sont déjà dans iPhoto.



Ugooo a dit:


> Alors que sur iphoto, ton explication me semble bonne, dans le cas ou il ya des dossiers et tout, *mais pour l'instant je n'ai que des evenement. *Quand Iphoto s'ouvre, la premiere page est l'ensemble des evenements. Ceux ci sont triés par dates, et logiquement, les evenement les plus anciens sont avec mon ex!


Ben il serait peut-être temps de créer des albums et des dossiers non ? Je pense qu'il faut commencer par là. C'est très simple en plus. Tu sélectionnes un groupe de photos qui correspond à un thème. Tu vas dans "Fichier - Nouveau - Album"... ains de suite.
En suite tu crée des dossiers (toujours depuis Fichier - Nouveau). Et tu glisses dans ce dossier les albums qui sont du même thème. Et les photos dans ces albums ne sont pas des copies des photos qui se trouvent dans la bibliothèque.



Ugooo a dit:


> De plus, le fait de  créer un dossier "vacances" ne fait que reporter ler probleme, dans "2009", si c'est l'année de transition entre 2 copines, il y aura d'abord les photos avec l'une, puis celles avec l'autre!


Donc dans le dossier 2009, il suffit de créer des sous dossiers "Avec ex" et un autre "avec nouvelle". Si tu cliques au niveau du dossier 2009 tu auras les deux cas, mais si tu cliques que sur "Avec ex", tu n'auras que des photos avec ton ex... est ce que tu vois ce que je veux dire ?
Tu peux bien sur créer des sous-dossiers de sous-dossier de dossier...etc.


----------



## Larme (19 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> A la base je demande simplement une visionneuse comme apperçu ou coup d'oeil (avec option zoom) avec la possibilité de parcourir tout un dossier avec les *fleches* (avec un retour à la ligne automatique! c'est quand meme abberant qu'apperçu ne le fasse pas tout seul!!) , de *zoomer* (avec le trackpad, et encore mieux, avec la roll de la souris!), *rapide* et simple d'utilisation (donc ni iphoto ni aperture..)


Non, ce n'est pas aberrant qu'Aperçu ne le fasse pas, parce que comme l'a expliqué NightWalker précédemment, ce n'est pas logique. Ce n'est pas parce que cela existe sous Windaube, ou Windows si tu préfères que c'est forcément la meilleure façon de faire, la plus logique, hein 
Parce qu'on sélectionne d'abord ce qu'on veut ouvrir avant de le faire.
Tu vas pas dire non plus que Word ne fonctionne pas de la sorte ? Ou Photoshop ? Ou The Gimp etc...

iPhoto a l'énorme avantage de créer des dossiers/groupes logiques et non pas dû à leur emplacement physique...
Parce que oui, Cmd+A suivi d'un Cmd+flèche du bac, c'est compliqué aussi...


----------



## Ugooo (19 Juin 2011)

Je vois ce que tu veux dire.

Mais dans l'onglet Evenements, toutes les photos resteront visibles non?

Le probleme d'iphoto est que paradoxalement il est trop "ouvert". Un ami, collegue ou membre de la famille peut naviguer et toutes les photos s'affiche donc c'est pas top pour le "privé".

Alors que Windows, plus bordelique, permet de "cacher" un peu partout des fichiers dans l'arborescence, ainsi on minimise les incidents (sauf si la personne en question cherche vraiment).

Tu comprends?

Apres, si on peut creer des dossier avec des noms neutres, validés par des mot de passes, ou au moins écarté du reste des photo, je suis preneur, mais il me semble que c'est impossible non?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Le probleme d'iphoto est que paradoxalement il est trop "ouvert". Un ami, collegue ou membre de la famille peut naviguer et toutes les photos s'affiche donc c'est pas top pour le "privé".


C'est ta session que tu dois protéger; personne n'a mon mdp de session (au boulot et en privé).



Ugooo a dit:


> Apres, si on peut creer des dossier avec des noms neutres, validés par des mot de passes, ou au moins écarté du reste des photo, je suis preneur, mais il me semble que c'est impossible non?


Crées toi une photothèque "privée" que tu mets dans une image disque cryptée, dans ta session


----------



## Ugooo (19 Juin 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est ta session que tu dois protéger; personne n'a mon mdp de session (au boulot et en privé).
> 
> 
> Crées toi une photothèque "privée" que tu mets dans une image disque cryptée, dans ta session



Justement, je n'ai rien à "cacher", juste des choses privées, je prefere que cela reste passivement inaccessible qu'activement!

Le fait de mettre un mdp provoque l'envie d'aller voir!

De plus, ma copine utilise mon mac, ma famille peut etre amené à l'utiliser, de meme que des collegues de travail par exemple.

J'ai pas envie de creer une session apart pour les "invités"..

Comment on fait pour faire une phototheque apart cryptée??


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> graphic converter est un logiciel de retouche je pense trop avancé, du coup la navigation entre les photos est lente (1 ou 2 secondes entre des photos de 15 millions de pixels) et ne se fait pas par les fleches du clavier mais il faut cliquer !
> 
> De plus, le zoom est tres lent et peu réactif (contrairement à celui d'apperçu)
> 
> ...




La navigation entre photo lente ! Faudrait peut-être expliquer convenablement ce que tu cherches . Car, si c'est pour avoir instantanément un "aperçu" pleine page, on t'a déjà expliqué qu'APERÇU savait faire cela, mais ça ne fait pas comme tu le veux.

Alors, tu n'as qu'à écrire ton soft toi-même. Ainis il fera exactement ce que tu veux. Aucun logiciel ne fait exactement ce qu'on veut. On apprend simplement à s'en servir. Et on s'adapte.

Si cela ne te convient pas, revient à tes premières amours.

Tu as fait le choix d'un switch, alors assumes ta responsabilité. Apprends à te servir de ta machine au lieu de chercher à la faire fonctionner comme celle que tu as délaissée.

La curiosité, ce n'est pas de faire résoudre ses problèmes par les autres, mais soi-même. On ne pose les questions que lorsqu'on a tout essayé avant.
Je loue la patience de NightWalker. Il se comporte avec toi non pas comme un promeneur de la nuit, mais comme un NightAngel.


----------



## Ugooo (19 Juin 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> La navigation entre photo lente ! Faudrait peut-être expliquer convenablement ce que tu cherches . Car, si c'est pour avoir instantanément un "aperçu" pleine page, on t'a déjà expliqué qu'APERÇU savait faire cela, mais ça ne fait pas comme tu le veux.
> 
> Alors, tu n'as qu'à écrire ton soft toi-même. Ainis il fera exactement ce que tu veux. Aucun logiciel ne fait exactement ce qu'on veut. On apprend simplement à s'en servir. Et on s'adapte.
> 
> ...



Tu es un peu dur je trouve, j'ai essayé un nombre incalculable de soft pour simplement "visionner" les photos avant de m'adresser a vous!

Apres, je loue également la patience de Nightwalker, mais aussi de tous les autres membres qui m'aident et m'ont aidé tout au long de ce post (et des autres!  )

Pour Apperçu, c'est seulement la navigation entre fichier qui me pose probleme, mais je pense qu'au final il me suffira de faire Cmd+A avant de visionner, et ça devrait aller.

(par contre impossible pour des dossiers "fourre tout horribles" du type "Mes fichiers reçu" comme cité plus haut!)

Pour ce qui est de l'utilisation de Iphoto ou d'Aprture, ou des bibliotheque en général, comme je l'ai dit plusieurs fois, ce fonctionnement m'interresse beaucoup et je vais me mettre à l'utiliser comme il se doit, mais c'est vrai que je ne comprends pas tout encore! (par contre ici, contrairement à apperçu, le visionnage est plus lent..)

L'histoire de la session cryptée, ça se passe comment exactement? c'est peut etre une solution finalement.:mouais:


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Tu es un peu dur je trouve, j'ai essayé un nombre incalculable de soft pour simplement "visionner" les photos avant de m'adresser a vous!
> 
> Apres, je loue également la patience de Nightwalker, mais aussi de tous les autres membres qui m'aident et m'ont aidé tout au long de ce post (et des autres!  )
> 
> ...



Ah ! On te secoue un peu, et tu t'y mets ?   
Alors, bonne continuation dans l'effort. On continuera à te donner nos avis ( même les éclairés )


----------



## Ugooo (19 Juin 2011)

Ah ah j'ai toujours dit que je voulais utiliser Iphoto, apres c'est pas l'utilisation qui convient à mon probleme à la base (visualisation simple) donc c'est pas le probleme..

Il y a un peu 2 discussions en paralleles d'ou la complitude de la chose (oui oui, complitude)..

Pour le premier probleme (visualisatin) je pense que je vais me renfrogner à faire cmd A puis Apperçu.. (et je vais continuer de tester tous les softs de visu que je trouve!)

Pour iphoto, il faut un peu de temps et je poserai mes question quand je m'y mettrai pour de vrai.
D'ailleurs la dessus j'ai une question, tant qu'a faire, autant se mettre dessuite a Aperçu (qui d'apres ce que j'ai compris est une version évoluée) ou utiliser les 2 en paralelles?

Autre question, je n'arrive pas à acceder aux photos de mon iphone directement, apparament je suis obligé de passer par un outil d'importation (style iphoto, du coup). Est ce normal? Ai je loupé quelquechose?

Desfois j'ai besoin de prendre quelques photos puis de les chopper direct sur mon ordi, et je trouve ça contraignant de devoir "importer" (je prefere explorer le fichier et les copier moi meme).
Ou à l'inverse je veux pouvoir mettre des photos dessus sans devoir creer un dossier expres etc...

C'est possible?

(ahah Iluro je sens que c'est exactement ce pour quoi tu m'as taclé tout à lheure )


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Comment on fait pour faire une phototheque apart cryptée??


Tu lances iPhoto en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée. Tu te crées une nouvelle photothèque.
Tu lances Utilitaire de disque, tu te crées une image disque cryptée.

Une fois que tu as quitté iPhoto, tu déplace cette iPhotoLibrary_secrète nouvellement créée dans l'image disque. Tu éjectes l'image disque et tu mets à la corbeille iPhotoLibrary_secrète (ne pas oublier de vider la corbeille )


----------



## Ugooo (19 Juin 2011)

Ca a lair efficace mais c'est pas un peu beaucoup pour seulement des photos?
Ca serait des dossiers secret genre les plans de l'ipad 3, ou alors du porno, je dirais OK!
Mais pour des photos de vacances qui peuvent enerver ma copine, ou encore des photos "privées" que je n'aime pas savoir facilement accessible à ma famille... c'est pas un peu trop? 



Comment j'accede à l'image disque une fois qu'elle est ejectée?

l'image disque cryptée que je crée, je dois choisir une taille, et d'autre facteurs? (je ne sais pas vraiment comment ça marche)


----------



## NightWalker (19 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Comment on fait pour faire une phototheque apart cryptée??



C'est tout à fait possible de jongler d'une bibliothèque à l'autre. Mais la manip est quand même un peu lourde.

Il suffit de créer un disque image via utilitaire de disque. Sélectionne le format "ImageDisqueSparseBundle". Et protège avec un mode de passe.

Tu copies ta bibliothèque iPhoto complète dedans.

Donc pour utiliser la photothèque complète, il faut bien sur monter avant l'image disque. Et renomme l'autre. Ainsi lorsque tu lance iPhoto, il va te demander où se trouve la biblio et tu indiques l'autre. N'oublies de repossitionner iPhoto sur la biblio d'origine quand tu as fini avec l'autre.

A moins que tu n'aies pas besoin de iPhoto pour les photos cachées...


----------



## Ugooo (19 Juin 2011)

En fait je n'ai pas "besoin" d'iphoto, j'ai besoin d'une visionneuse de photo.

Et je n'ai pas un dossier de photos privées, c'est plus que dans toutes les photos que j'ai, il y a des choses qui sont privées d'une façon relative (privée pour ma famille mais pas pour mes collegues, privée pour mes collegue mais pas pour ma famille, et...)

Enfin bon en fait mon probleme est juste une question d'organisation.
J'imagine que tout le monde se retrouve confronté à ça. Il faut juste choisir entre la library qui met tout en commun, ou alors une arborescence de fichier, plus facile pour partager des dossier, mais plus bordelique aussi!

La solution apres tout et peut etre de mettre dans la library seulement les photos que je vais visionner souvent et/ou qui sont visible par tous (ex: vacances récentes, reunion de famille, etc)

et de garder dans un dossier hors library les dossiers qui peuvent me poser probleme! (Mais dans ce cas, je suis toujours à la recherche d'une bonne visionneuse ahah!)


----------



## NightWalker (19 Juin 2011)

Ben si tu n'as pas besoin d'iPhoto, la solution d'image disque est la meilleure. Et à l'intérieure tu organise les dossiers et photos à l'ancienne.
Perso c'est ce je fais avec mes documents importants.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2011)

Autre possibilité, si tes photos ne sont pas si privées que ça : 2 photothèques différentes; que tu choisis à la volée en lançant iPhoto avec la touche alt enfoncée.


----------



## Ugooo (20 Juin 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Autre possibilité, si tes photos ne sont pas si privées que ça : 2 photothèques différentes; que tu choisis à la volée en lançant iPhoto avec la touche alt enfoncée.



Ah bah oui c'est pas mal ça!

Comment on fait ?

Si a un moment j'ai envie de fusionner les 2 c'est possible?

Je reitere ma question concernant l'Iphone, c'est possible de l'explorer?

Je viens de mettre ma cart SDHC dans le port consacré de mon MBP.
Pourquoi je ne peux pas supprimer directement certaines photos via iphoto?
De la meme maniere, une fois mes photos importées, comment je formate ma carte? Je ne trouve pas l'option sur Iphoto :s


----------



## NightWalker (20 Juin 2011)

Tout ce qui concerne le formattage, il faut passer par "Utilitaire de disques". Sinon, tu peux formater aussi depuis l'appareil photo.

Pour l'effacement après importation, perso j'ai un problème aussi avec les photos venant des Lumix.


----------



## Ugooo (20 Juin 2011)

ah ok c'est vrai que j'ai pas le reflex "utilitaire de disque" !

Petite question (et oui, j'en ai toujours dans ma hotte!) : dans Iphoto, quelle différence entre Dossier et Album?
Et entre Album et Evenement?

Parce que ce qu'ils appellent "evenement", en fait c'est un album quoi...

Si je veux faire un dossier "Vacances", je fais un album dans lequel je mets les evenement, ou un dossier dans lequel je mets les événements?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> ah ok c'est vrai que j'ai pas le reflex "utilitaire de disque" !
> 
> Petite question (et oui, j'en ai toujours dans ma hotte!) : dans Iphoto, quelle différence entre Dossier et Album?
> Et entre Album et Evenement?
> ...



Il y a mieux...

Lors de l'importation on peut déclarer qu'on veut un événement par jour, semaine.
On peut sélectionner, une série de photos et les rassembler dans un nouvel événement.
On peut également créer des albums intelligents par sélection selon critères à définir

On a le droit de faire un tour par ce tutoriel


----------



## Ugooo (20 Juin 2011)

Merci pour le tuto!

Mais du coup la différence entre dossier et album c'est quoi?
Juste une histoire d'arborisation? En gros dossier>album>evenement?


----------



## NightWalker (20 Juin 2011)

Un dossier ne peut contenir des photos, mais des albums ou des sous-dossiers.

A priori, comme dans la vie de tous les jours, tes photos sont classées dans les albums. Puis a son tour, on range les albums dans les tiroirs... Bien sur rien ne t'empêche de poser les photos en vrac dans les tiroirs, mais bon...


----------



## Ugooo (20 Juin 2011)

Mais les evenements sont des sortes d'albums non?


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juin 2011)

On peut le considérer comme ça. Mais, il vaut mieux considérer les événements comme classement par défaut lors de l'importation. Ce qui te permet de retrouver rapidement les photos lorsque tu n'as pas encore eu le temps de les classer.


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Juin 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> On peut le considérer comme ça. Mais, il vaut mieux considérer les événements comme classement par défaut lors de l'importation. Ce qui te permet de retrouver rapidement les photos lorsque tu n'as pas encore eu le temps de les classer.



Pour compléter, je rappellerai que, à ces débuts, l'icône figurant un groupe de photos rassemblées dans le cadre d'un évènement était un rouleau de pellicule ! 

Personnellement, j'interprète l'évènement comme le plus petit groupement de photos. D'un point de vue "physique", il s'agit de tous les fichiers photos rassemblés dans un dossier. C'est ce que je désigne à iPhoto lorsque je fais une nouvelle importation (sans importation physique comme permet de le faire le préférences d'iPhoto).

*@Ugooo*

À titre d'exemple : j'ai deux types de classements de mes fichiers photos : les originaux, qui restent dans cet état (fichiers RAW ou autres issus d'APN, ou issus de numérisation), et les fichiers de publication issus des originaux et plus ou moins modifiés (fichiers JPEG en général). Seuls les fichiers de publication sont soumis à iPhoto. Quels qu'ils soient, les noms de fichiers ont un "renseignement" commun : la date et le rang dans la date. Ainsi, il m'est facile de faire la correspondance entre tous les fichiers. Les fichiers de publication sont rangés par date dans un même dossier dont le nom est formé ainsi : aaaammjjComplément
Le terme Complément pouvant être variable, il est ainsi possible de distinguer plusieurs "évènements" à la même date.

Pour faire l'importation, je désigne à iPhoto le ou les dossiers en prendre en compte. iPhoto crée alors autant d'évènement qu'il y a de dossiers, et *fait sa petite cuisine sans jamais toucher à mes fichiers.*

Ensuite, à l'aide de dossiers et d'albums je fais ma propre petite cuisine.


----------



## Ugooo (21 Juin 2011)

Merci pour ces explications, c'est sur que vu comme ça, si on prend le temps, et qu'on organise notre façon de faire, ça donne quelquechose d'oragnisé, carré, et facile à utiliser par la suite.

Par contre que devrai je choisisr? importation physique (si je comprends bien, ça importe physiquement dans la library, donc je peux effacer les photos du disque) ou importation non physique? (je garde mes fichiers comme ils sont organisées maintenant, mais quand j'ouvre iphoto c'est son organisation qui prime).


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Merci pour ces explications, c'est sur que vu comme ça, si on prend le temps, et qu'on organise notre façon de faire, ça donne quelquechose d'oragnisé, carré, et facile à utiliser par la suite.
> 
> *Par contre que devrai je choisisr? importation physique (si je comprends bien, ça importe physiquement dans la library, donc je peux effacer les photos du disque) ou importation non physique? (je garde mes fichiers comme ils sont organisées maintenant, mais quand j'ouvre iphoto c'est son organisation qui prime)*.



C'est cela.
Si tu confies tes fichiers à iPhoto, et que tu fais des retouches, il a le bon goût de ne pas toucher aux photos, et de travailler sur une copie.
Je ne peux pas me mettre à ta place. C'est une question toute personnelle.J'ai plutôt fait le choix de ne pas confier mes fichiers à iPhoto parce que mon organisation de classement est bien antérieure à l'arrivée d'iPhoto. Et même des APN.

Elle date d'une époque où les photos issues d'appareil argentique, tirées sur papier, commençaient à pouvoir être numérisées à l'aide d'un scanner d'un prix abordable. J'ai donc quelques milliers de photo ainsi. Je ne suis passé au numérique que lorsque le prix des réflex numériques est devenu abordable, mais pas donné malgré tout. À cette époque de l'argentque, j'ai commencé à utiliser GraphicConverter non pas pour ses possibilités de retouche, mais parce qu'il est bien adaptée à une structure arborescente classique de fichiers, parce qu'il est capable de traduire à peu près tous les formats graphiques, et parce qu'il est capable de travailler sur une structure arborescente de fichiers pour appliquer en une seule commande une correction de tonalité, par exemple, ou pour changer un profil de couleur.

Je tiens donc à ce qu'iPhoto laisse mes fichiers tranquilles. Mais je le trouve bien pratique comme catalogueur "logique", et visionneuse.


----------



## Ugooo (21 Juin 2011)

Ok , je ferai le choix en temps et en heure.

Pour revenir a une de mes question précédentes, est il possible d'explorer mon iphone (comme sur windows) afin de supprimer manuellement des photos, ou en rajouter par exemple?

J'ai trouvé l'importation par iphoto, mais c'est lent, et impossible de supprimer...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> est il possible d'explorer mon iphone (comme sur windows) afin de supprimer manuellement des photos, ou en rajouter par exemple?
> 
> J'ai trouvé l'importation par iphoto, mais c'est lent, et impossible de supprimer...



Naturellement qu'on peut, quand on veut, bouquiner son iPhone quand il et connecté à iPhoto.

Importations, lentes, pas chez moi en tous les cas


----------



## Ugooo (21 Juin 2011)

Mais sous iphoto ou ne peut directement effacer les photos selectionnées de l'iphone, on peut seulement les importer.

Y a til un moyen d'explorer l'iphone ans passer par iphoto?


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Mais sous iphoto ou ne peut directement effacer les photos selectionnées de l'iphone, on peut seulement les importer.
> 
> Y a til un moyen d'explorer l'iphone ans passer par iphoto?


 Avec Transfert d'image je crois que c'est possible


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2011)

On peut re sélectionner les photos dans l'iPhone, les décharger une 2ème fois, ensuite les supprimer pour de bon. Sinon une par une dans l'iPhone, elles sont dans "pellicules"

La solution de *@daffyb* est également valable


----------



## NightWalker (21 Juin 2011)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je ne peux pas me mettre à ta place. C'est une question toute personnelle.J'ai plutôt fait le choix de ne pas confier mes fichiers à iPhoto parce que mon organisation de classement est bien antérieure à l'arrivée d'iPhoto. Et même des APN.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi... chacun a ses habitudes et dans ton cas il y a aussi l'historique de l'organisation.

Personnellement je suis un grand fainéant, j'ai donc tout confié à iPhoto l'organisation physique des fichiers. 
(on m'a soufflé dans les oreilles que pour être un très bon informaticien il faut être un grand fainéant...)


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Juin 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi... chacun a ses habitudes et dans ton cas il y a aussi l'historique de l'organisation.
> 
> Personnellement je suis un grand fainéant, j'ai donc tout confié à iPhoto l'organisation physique des fichiers.
> (on m'a soufflé dans les oreilles que pour être un très bon informaticien il faut être un grand fainéant...)



Chacun son truc *je respecte


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juin 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Autre possibilité, si tes photos ne sont pas si privées que ça : 2 photothèques différentes; que tu choisis à la volée en lançant iPhoto avec la touche alt enfoncée.





Ugooo a dit:


> Ah bah oui c'est pas mal ça!
> 
> Comment on fait ?
> 
> Si a un moment j'ai envie de fusionner les 2 c'est possible?



Tu lances iPhoto avec la touche alt enfoncée, ça va te permettre soit de te créer une nouvelle photothèque, soit d'en lancer une parmi plusieurs.

Pour fusionner, il y a des logiciels qui le permettent.


----------



## Ugooo (23 Juin 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> On peut re sélectionner les photos dans l'iPhone, les décharger une 2ème fois, ensuite les supprimer pour de bon. Sinon une par une dans l'iPhone, elles sont dans "pellicules"
> 
> La solution de *@daffyb* est également valable



Salut tu pourrais un peu plus developper? C'est via Iphoto ou pas du tout j'ai pas compris :s

Ya moyen de passer par autre chose que Iphoto?

Transfert d'images c'est quoi exactement?

Donc si je pige bien, à ma question "est il possible d'explorer l'iphone (ou au moins sa partie photo) comme sous windaube" la réponse est non?

.. je veux pas lancer polémique (car moi meme d'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup Apple et Mac OS X) mais je trouve que l'idée commune qui dit qu'avec Apple tout est simple, c'est pas si vrai..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> .. je veux pas lancer polémique (car moi meme d'ailleurs j'aime beaucoup Apple et Mac OS X) mais je trouve que l'idée commune qui dit qu'avec Apple tout est simple, c'est pas si vrai..



En même temps c'est toi qui fait un peu tout à l'envers


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Juin 2011)

Tape Transfert d'image dans Spotlight  (la loupe)


----------



## Ugooo (24 Juin 2011)

rickross1 a dit:


> En même temps c'est toi qui fait un peu tout à l'envers



Ah ah ça peut etre vrai desfois (meme si le probleme vient juste que je suis habitué a windows depuis 15 ans, qui fonctionne fondamentalement differement de mac OS X) mais dans ce cas précis je ne suis pa d'accord!
Mon Iphone prend des photos et quand je le branche à mon ordi, il serait normal qu'apparaisse sur mon bureau directement le stockage de photo, comme quand je met un disque, une clé usb, ou une cart SD!

Ca le fait sous windows, pas sous mac (il faut passer forcement par un logiciel)


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juin 2011)

Tu es sur que l'iPhone peut être considéré comme un stockage externe ? A ma connaissance non, mais je ne donnerai pas ma main à couper. En revanche, je sais que l'iPod peut être considéré comme un stockage externe, à condition d'activer l'option.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ah ah ça peut etre vrai desfois (meme si le probleme vient juste que je suis habitué a windows depuis 15 ans, qui fonctionne fondamentalement differement de mac OS X) mais dans ce cas précis je ne suis pa d'accord!
> Mon Iphone prend des photos et quand je le branche à mon ordi, il serait normal qu'apparaisse sur mon bureau directement le stockage de photo, comme quand je met un disque, une clé usb, ou une cart SD!
> 
> Ca le fait sous windows, pas sous mac (il faut passer forcement par un logiciel)



En effet il faut essayer d'abandonner tes habitudes (pas évident quand on est depuis aussi longtemps sous Windows).

Mais bon il ne me semble pas que l'iPhone soit considéré comme une clé ou un disque, surtout sur un Mac.


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ah ah ça peut etre vrai desfois (meme si le probleme vient juste que je suis habitué a windows depuis 15 ans, qui fonctionne fondamentalement differement de mac OS X) mais dans ce cas précis je ne suis pa d'accord!
> Mon Iphone prend des photos et quand je le branche à mon ordi, il serait normal qu'apparaisse sur mon bureau directement le stockage de photo, comme quand je met un disque, une clé usb, ou une cart SD!
> 
> Ca le fait sous windows, pas sous mac (il faut passer forcement par un logiciel)



Songes que pour certaines personnes, un logiciel qui s'ouvre avec un gros bouton "IMPORTER" c'est plus simple qu'une carte qui monte sur le bureau et te laisse libre de déplacer les photos a ta guise.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Juin 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Songes que pour certaines personnes, un logiciel qui s'ouvre avec un gros bouton "IMPORTER" c'est plus simple qu'une carte qui monte sur le bureau et te laisse libre de déplacer les photos a ta guise.



Oui, mais les autres, ça peut les emmerder sévèrement.


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Juin 2011)

ça je sais bien, mais on sait bien que Steve Jobs ne vise pas le Power User mais Madame Michu.


----------



## Ugooo (24 Juin 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu es sur que l'iPhone peut être considéré comme un stockage externe ? A ma connaissance non, mais je ne donnerai pas ma main à couper. En revanche, je sais que l'iPod peut être considéré comme un stockage externe, à condition d'activer l'option.





Pas comme stockage externe (pas une clé usb quoi) par contre on peut directement acceder aux photos, oui.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Pas comme stockage externe (pas une clé usb quoi) par contre on peut directement acceder aux photos, oui.



Ah ok...


----------



## Ugooo (24 Juin 2011)

Et oui!

Nouvelle question :

Dans le finder, comment afficher le nom entier d'un fichier?
En effet, la plupart des fichiers aujourdhui sont tres long (ex d'un film) et les noms de tous mes fichiers sont coupés par des "..." ce qui est assez embetant :d


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juin 2011)

A priori il suffit de poser le curseur de la souris dessus sans cliquer sur le fichier... attends deux sec, tu verras une vignettes qui va s'afficher avec le nom complet.


----------



## Ugooo (24 Juin 2011)

Ah ah ok en fait il faut poser le curseur sur le titre et non sur l'icone, c'est bon!

Est ce possible de raccourcir le temps de cet affichage?

Un moyen pour que les infos comme le nom et la taille du fichier/dossier s'affiche dans la vignette (ou quelquepart dans la Finder)? sans passer par cmd+ I?


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Est ce possible de raccourcir le temps de cet affichage?


non...



Ugooo a dit:


> Un moyen pour que les infos comme le nom et la taille du fichier/dossier s'affiche dans la vignette (ou quelquepart dans la Finder)? sans passer par cmd+ I?


Affichage en mode liste ??? Et si tu vas dans "Présentation - Afficher les options de présentation" tu peux aussi avoir la taille des dossiers. Patientes juste un peu le temps de calculer les tailles.


----------



## Ugooo (24 Juin 2011)

Ah cool! C'est vrai que j'utilise pas la presentation liste mais c'est peut etre pas si mal vu le fonctionnement de Mac OS X, merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h31 ----------




Ugooo a dit:


> Ah cool! C'est vrai que j'utilise pas la presentation liste mais c'est peut etre pas si mal vu le fonctionnement de Mac OS X, merci



Dans les options je ne trouve pas la taille, seulement "afficher les informations"

De meme, est ce possible d'acceder à plus d'option de rangements? (par ex: l'orde par nom ET par type de fichier/dossier) ?


----------



## NightWalker (25 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Dans les options je ne trouve pas la taille, seulement "afficher les informations"


Parce que tu es sur les options de présentation du bureau et pas d'un dossier ou lecteur



Ugooo a dit:


> De meme, est ce possible d'acceder à plus d'option de rangements? (par ex: l'orde par nom ET par type de fichier/dossier) ?


Malheureusement non... enfin du moins pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Juin 2011)

Ugooo a dit:


> Ah cool! C'est vrai que j'utilise pas la presentation liste mais c'est peut etre pas si mal vu le fonctionnement de Mac OS X, merci
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h31 ----------
> 
> ...



Pour avoir parmi les options de présentations "calculer la taille", il faut être en présentation par liste, et non pas en colonnes. Avoues que c'est une question de bon sens !


----------

